# MUSIC: What are you listening to ? ?



## synthpunk (Dec 15, 2016)

We have been lucky this year to get new sub forums such as the Gear talk and soft synths sub forums. I was wondering perhaps next year if Andre and Frederick might consider a music/what are you listening to type forum it seems for a while these were being posted in the off topic Forum which to be honest to me is kind of a crazy place I try to avoid I've posted recently in the working in the industry sub forum boards but that's perhaps not the most appropriate Place either anyway I was hoping they might consider this idea and just wanted to throw it out there for feedback or comments. Thank you


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Mithrandir (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 15, 2016)

Mithrandir said:


>



Amazing performance of that symphony.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 15, 2016)

Guys this isn't a music post thread lol  please read my original post it's a conversation about starting a subform for one


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 15, 2016)

I was hoping this would become one


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 15, 2016)

Why the hell not!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 17, 2016)

Mahler revelation: I woke up at 4 am and, instead of doing my usual composing, arranging, and studies, took the time to really_ listen_ to this symphony (headphones on, lying comfortably in a pitch black room).

A brief sidetrack: Mahler for me was mostly the 1st, 5th, 6th, and 9th symphonies. But with an early Xmas gift of the complete Bernstein conducted symphonies, I became determined to get as much as I could out of each one. And voila! My endeavor has already provided great fruit, I developed a new and profound appreciation for the 2nd, "Resurrection Symphony" first, and today I was in tears finishing up the final movement of this, the glorious 3rd!

Mahler was heavily influenced by Wagner, and it shows in his maddeningly idiosyncratic placement of resolutions. He was a genius at knowing how to place a resolution at the most spine chillingly effective time; he could make you go on the edge of your seat waiting for the drop. But whenever it came, it was an epiphany. What a Master.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2016)

Nothing says the holidays like the smell of old tubes an organ grease.

Jim Alfredson's Dirty fingers A Tribute To Big John Patton


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 17, 2016)

Come on guys, I can't be the only one that listens to actually sophisticated music...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## ghostnote (Dec 19, 2016)

No words, just listen.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 19, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> No words, just listen.




Immortal Classic!


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 20, 2016)

As Michael said above, no words.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## creativeforge (Dec 22, 2016)

With regards to creating new forums, restarting the RSS, etc. there are a few things I'd like to implement, modifications, updates to the forum. It would be nice if there could be something for me in it too, as I've been on a volunteer basis since I've completed the revamping of the forum. I'd like to hear if this sounds off-base to say?

And if you have ideas on how I could also be compensated for this kind of work. I'm just trying to see, don't be too harsh on me... I'm freelancing to make ends meet.

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 22, 2016)

Nothing like Holst's Jupiter to inspire emotions and thoughts of the majestic power of the universe... We recognize some patterns of movie scores I think...


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 22, 2016)

This too played as I was working today. Not a usual Lang Lang fan, but I was surprised...

NOTE @ 19:37 - only a master of the craft, or a very attentive one - would know to allow the piano to "exhale" at this point, such a tender moment, as if letting a horse breathe after a long run...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 23, 2016)

I recall as a young "Bach and roll" kid hearing a fellow guitarist talking about how cold and mechanical Bach was, "just listen to his fugues, they're all just scholarly exercises, mathematical". Luckily an older friend of mine was there, whom thereafter introduced me to this.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 23, 2016)

Dear Andre your work and time is very much appreciated. That sounds like a conversation that you and Frederick need to have. 



creativeforge said:


> With regards to creating new forums, restarting the RSS, etc. there are a few things I'd like to implement, modifications, updates to the forum. It would be nice if there could be something for me in it too, as I've been on a volunteer basis since I've completed the revamping of the forum. I'd like to hear if this sounds off-base to say?
> 
> And if you have ideas on how I could also be compensated for this kind of work. I'm just trying to see, don't be too harsh on me... I'm freelancing to make ends meet.
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 23, 2016)

creativeforge said:


> This too played as I was working today. Not a usual Lang Lang fan, but I was surprised...
> 
> NOTE @ 19:37 - only a master of the craft, or a very attentive one - would know to allow the piano to "exhale" at this point, such a tender moment, as if letting a horse breathe after a long run...



Oh cold Moscow winter nights, romanticism at its best.

Here's my Rachmaninov favorite:


Your work on the forums is highly appreciated btw.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Quasar (Jan 14, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I was hoping this would become one



There is never a bad time or place to promote Bernstein conducting Mahler.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 16, 2017)

Michael Chrostek said:


> No words, just listen.




I`ve been singing this in my head for about a month now. Never gets old.


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 16, 2017)

Michael Chrostek said:


> Oh cold Moscow winter nights, romanticism at its best.
> 
> Here's my Rachmaninov favorite:
> 
> ...





Here`s mine.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 17, 2017)

rolling stones new album


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 17, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> rolling stones new album



Is it any good? Love them.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Niah2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


>




So great, I've been listening to the remastered releases lately.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2017)

Niah2 said:


> So great, I've been listening to the remastered releases lately.



Big fan, been listening to them since Scream Bloody Gore vomited forth.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 18, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Is it any good? Love them.



It's sounds pretty good, but we're just going out this second, so I'm putting in the car and will give it a listen there. The Bose sound system is pretty good in the cars, and gives out a great sound. Best place for listening to anything.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2017)

Baron Greuner said:


> It's sounds pretty good, but we're just going out this second, so I'm putting in the car and will give it a listen there. The Bose sound system is pretty good in the cars, and gives out a great sound. Best place for listening to anything.



Would love to hear your thoughts.

I'm blissing out on the slow movement of the 7th.


----------



## baileysounds (Jan 18, 2017)

Cristobal Tapia de Veer on soundcloud


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 18, 2017)

Not so keen on the weird photo, but I love the Eroica Trio playing Anne Dudley's arrangement of the D minor Chaconne.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 18, 2017)

Beat that!


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Stiltzkin (Jan 19, 2017)

While impatiently waiting for the full album to actually get recorded somewhere in high quality.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 19, 2017)

Something not classical today, but jeez what an emotion this guy can create!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 19, 2017)

Stiltzkin said:


> While impatiently waiting for the full album to actually get recorded somewhere in high quality.




Hey, this was fun! Great picture quality too.

I thought this was some interesting writing for winds:


----------



## robgb (Jan 19, 2017)

Rupert Gregson-Williams


----------



## tigersun (Jan 19, 2017)

Listen at you're own risk  First one is instrumental though.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2017)

A Winged Victory For The Sullen


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Desire Inspires (Jan 26, 2017)

James Fauntleroy


----------



## jonathanprice (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## dcoscina (Jan 26, 2017)

John Powell's The Prize is Still Mine. Stupendous work. Going through a Howard Hanson binge as well


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jan 26, 2017)

Shirley Walker "Mask of the Phantasm"


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 26, 2017)

Thelonious Monk Solo Monk


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 27, 2017)

Headphone Commute Best of 2016

https://reviews.headphonecommute.com/2017/01/27/best-of-2016-readers-poll-results/


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 27, 2017)

Over the past few months I've listened to a lot of Deru's albums like "Genus" and "Say Goodbye To Useless." To me, he represents where I think classical music should be going and I admire what he's doing.


----------



## reddognoyz (Jan 27, 2017)

Chain Smokers and Ke$ha for pop, because I I'm fascinated, Sound track to fantastic beasts, BFG and Finding Nemo because I aspire to that.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Fab (Jan 27, 2017)

time to alienate everyone...or not, i dunno


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (Jan 27, 2017)

Evergrey keeps impressing me. Can't believe it's ten years since they released a Touch of Blessing.


----------



## Quasar (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Niah2 (Jan 27, 2017)

Tugboat said:


>




Great discovery ! I'm loving their youtube channel !


----------



## frontline (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Aenae (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 28, 2017)

The Stooges 1969


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 29, 2017)

Bill Evans on Piano Jazz w/ Marian Mcpartland. NPR 1979.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Bonobo Migration


----------



## thesteelydane (Feb 1, 2017)

I was first introduced to this particular gem as a student by one of the jazz guys I studied with (on an old cassette tape no less), and then went without it for almost 10 years, but never forgot it and always searched for it in old record stores, whenever I passed one. And now it's on Youtube and iTunes and whatnot, and I have enjoyed it about once a week for the last 4 years.


----------



## tonaliszt (Feb 1, 2017)

thesteelydane said:


> I was first introduced to this particular gem as a student by one of the jazz guys I studied with (on an old cassette tape no less), and then went without it for almost 10 years, but never forgot it and always searched for it in old record stores, whenever I passed one. And now it's on Youtube and iTunes and whatnot, and I have enjoyed it about once a week for the last 4 years.



Killer!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Feb 3, 2017)

*Black Sabbath* have finally left the building after coming together in 1968.


----------



## Arbee (Feb 4, 2017)

Stiltzkin said:


> While impatiently waiting for the full album to actually get recorded somewhere in high quality.



Holy crap, that's good - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arbee (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Arbee (Feb 4, 2017)

By no means new, but I keep coming back to this (and the album) year after year:


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 5, 2017)

Ben Lukas Boysen. Spells.











​


----------



## mwarsell (Feb 5, 2017)

J.S.Bach: Partitas and Sonatas for violin by Isabelle Faust. Gorgeous music and recorded at Teldex (I want to get to know exactly how this stage sounds for reference).

That's for classical. With soundstracks I'm moving on to a French composer Cyrille Aufort to check what he has been doing.


----------



## mwarsell (Feb 6, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> I recall as a young "Bach and roll" kid hearing a fellow guitarist talking about how cold and mechanical Bach was, "just listen to his fugues, they're all just scholarly exercises, mathematical". Luckily an older friend of mine was there, whom thereafter introduced me to this.




Bach fugues just scholarly exercises said he? Ask him to google Fantasien und Fugen, the c#-minor fugue from the WTK or the Passacaglia in c-minor for some pretty inspiring fugue writing.


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Ben Lukas Boysen. Spells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then we're 2


----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 6, 2017)

Yann Tiersen - EUSA:
https://goo.gl/AdKbEk


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 7, 2017)

..., but there is only one Goldsmith:


----------



## Smikes77 (Feb 8, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>




What is it with this place lately? Everyone's doing what I'm doing! It's freaking me out!

Awesome soundtrack. Up there with uncharted 2 for me.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 8, 2017)

Try not to get too weirded out...I was listening to Last Of Us last week. Didn't even know anyone here was.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 8, 2017)

Shostakovich 10 and 11 Symphonies conducted by Bernard Haitink. Truly stupendous music.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 8, 2017)

@synthpunk thanks for the tip on Boysen's "Spells."


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 8, 2017)

@JohnG will be interesting to see what he does with the next Bjork album

@passsacaglia Then there were three



JohnG said:


> @synthpunk thanks for the tip on Boysen's "Spells."


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 12, 2017)

I've also been listening to Shostakovich 10 lately but just blindly the various versions that exist on Spotify to see if some hit me more than others. It's my go-to when stuff is grim.
Others:
My Disco - Severe
The most recent albums by Plaid and Surgeon. (Too much, gotta stop)
Sonny Rollins-Newk's Time
The Ghostface Killah album with Badbadnotgood
Various David Axelrod (rip)
Barry Brown @ King Tubby's Studio
Some recent DJ Shadow and Run the Jewels
Sleep-Dopesmoker
PM - RAM and Band on the Run

Somehow just discovered John Coltrane -Sun Ship...what an album
Most recent vinyl acquisitions:
King Crimson- Red (John Wetton rip, KC tours w 3 drummers this year)
Funkadelic - Maggot Brain
SR - Saxophone Colossus


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 12, 2017)

Tonight...All and anything from Al Jarreau...Very sad indeed.


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## passsacaglia (Feb 17, 2017)

Usually put this beat on for a nice Friday feeling, great bass and uplifting nightlife track!


also this tune, anything from Lifelike, Kris Menace, Alan Braxe, Fred Falke and crew is top! Check the lifelike remix on Under the fuse of love, great jazzyness!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2017)

Plaid Reachy Prints


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 17, 2017)

Can't get enough of this score


----------



## JohnG (Feb 17, 2017)

Arvo Part and Johann Johannsson today


----------



## sazema (Feb 18, 2017)

Master and Margaritha OST


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 18, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Arvo Part and Johann Johannsson today



I just discovered Part last week, a piece for Cello and Piano. I was impressed by how expressive it was. Since then, I've listened to quite a bit of him...but this morning I'm taking time out for the sensational "*Close Encounters*" soundtrack.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 18, 2017)

Listening to this soundtrack for a few weeks now. I definitely hear some Vaughan Williams influence.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 18, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Arvo Part and Johann Johannsson today


This is the first piece I heard by Part about 20 years ago or so. Probably still my favorite.


----------



## Kas (Feb 18, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEDhBJynbvo
Such a wonderful piece of music


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Feb 19, 2017)

Elvis, Salvador Dali, and Dagny the Dog:


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 20, 2017)

catchy, fun and very informative


----------



## RussellSzabados (Feb 21, 2017)

An old friend from New York turned me on to these guys - Edit Bunker - and I can't stop watching their YouTube performances. This is high-tech, postmodern art-punk that alternately channels Mahavishnu Orchestra's class with Minor Threat's intensity. These guys have serious chops and aren't afraid to rip. And this...their show is multimedia, all a/v sources triggered in real time: 


...other than ^ that, I've also been listening to a lot of Coil...Keith Jarrett's Köln Concert has been in my car stereo for about a month...and Thom Yorke's solo record Eraser & his side band Atoms For Peace.


----------



## Kardon (Feb 21, 2017)

Vaughan Williams "The Lark Ascending" with Iona Brown on violin. Very moving piece for me.


----------



## J-M (Feb 21, 2017)

Big fan of video games. I've playing DOOM lately, but I keep dying because I tend to focus on the awesome music a bit too much.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2017)

John Luther Adams soundtracking all the rainy days in LA lately


----------



## ctsai89 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Kevin H Ross (Feb 22, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## sazema (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 23, 2017)

An amazing and rare ambient gem from 1975 that deserves more recognition.


----------



## Vik (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Feb 23, 2017)

My older brother and his best friend wrote this song for one of our other brothers, Richard Russell, and the crew of his C-130 which was shot down over An Loc in 1972... and, no, this is not justifying war in any manner... just a good example of using music as a means to find some kind of resolution:


----------



## Niah2 (Feb 23, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>




Absolute gold !


----------



## sazema (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (Feb 25, 2017)

Filmmusic at its best. Highly captivating.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Feb 25, 2017)

For this beautiful Saturday!


----------



## Daniel Petras (Feb 25, 2017)

sazema said:


>



DAmmit! Just stop with the sad piano music!!


----------



## sazema (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 25, 2017)

Well until very recently I was listening to this. It is stunningly beautiful and simple. The sort of music that fills the soul.






However today the postman delivered these two I have been waiting for.....


----------



## ghostnote (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm enjoying *Ochre*'s latest album titled : _*Beyond The Outer Loop 
*_
*
*
Great Album, and very cool album cover.


----------



## ghostnote (Mar 3, 2017)

Beautiful... music!


----------



## sazema (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Niah2 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Rohann (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Mar 11, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>




Huh... old good BOC


----------



## sazema (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Simon Poole (Mar 12, 2017)

I've recently discovered the album Charcoal by Brambles and it's been one of my go to listens all year.


----------



## sazema (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 13, 2017)

This arrived for me today. Strictly speaking I'm not actually listening to it, but when i read about this amazing composer I can hear the music in my head. He was a local boy too....


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 13, 2017)

One of my all time favourite pieces. Deeply moving, beautiful counterpoint, and just plain great.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (Mar 17, 2017)

RIP SRV


----------



## sazema (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Sean_Gouws (Mar 18, 2017)

Maybe not everyone's cup of tea. But really loving Graveyard right now. I know this is from an older album but still really good. If you into 70's rock then give this a try


----------



## mwarsell (Mar 19, 2017)

They're currently playing the whole album of Nick Drake's "Five Leaves Left" on the local radio. Such an otherworldly good album.


----------



## ag75 (Mar 19, 2017)

I've just discovered Poulenc's two piano concerto. So deliciously good. Very cinematic in places.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 20, 2017)

Reconnecting with one of the masters of analog synthesizer music, Isao Tomita.


----------



## robharvey (Mar 21, 2017)

Bjrok!


----------



## AR (Mar 21, 2017)

Listening in my car heavy rotation, volume turned up, speeding through the Black Forest


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Mar 21, 2017)

Recently been listening to a mixture of TSFH, Noisia, Deadmau5, Technomatic, Bonobo and "The Planets".


----------



## Phryq (Mar 21, 2017)

Genesis
*Supper's Ready*


----------



## Uncle Peter (Mar 21, 2017)

Preparing for a trip to Leipzig 
Love this.. BWV 54: Widerstehe doch der Sünde


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm gonna have to take half of a day off to catch up on all these great offerings! For now, I can't stop listening to these two pieces(the video with "Re" is cool and telling of our age and predicament):


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm getting back in to Van Halen these days... David Lee Roth has the consummate front man and they wrote some killer tunes considering the were such young pups... "nobody rules these streets alone at night like me, the Atomic Punk..."


----------



## stixman (Mar 25, 2017)

Peter Gabriel The Passion of Christ


----------



## sazema (Mar 25, 2017)

Icehouse - Golden collection


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Mar 25, 2017)

For the Timpani players:


----------



## reddognoyz (Mar 25, 2017)

I got into the way back machine and listened to Gaucho by Steely Dan, and some Yes, with my 13 yr old. Mostly for him, but nice to revisit. 

The sound track to The girl with all the Gifts and Passengers.

The two songs on iTunes off of Diana Krall's latest


----------



## sazema (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Niah2 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Mar 25, 2017)

A couple of great, younger singer/songwriters:


----------



## sazema (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Mar 28, 2017)

Best hip hop right now IMO.


----------



## Andrew_m (Mar 28, 2017)

This awesome song from thundercat. Really unique. post-funk sound.


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 28, 2017)

I was a certified DregHead in my youth... still am!


----------



## sazema (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Mar 30, 2017)

Vin said:


> Best hip hop right now IMO.




Man, thanks for this, just what I need! Good album.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

sazema said:


> Man, thanks for this, just what I need! Good album.



No problem! _RTJ2_ is fantastic as well, give it a listen


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Vik (Apr 12, 2017)

This, because it confirms that even Bach felt a need to surprise himself at times.


----------



## sazema (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## meaks (Apr 13, 2017)

Guillaume CONNESSON !


----------



## meaks (Apr 13, 2017)

*Michael Daugherty: Metropolis Symphony (1988-93)*

**


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 14, 2017)

@Vin , here are a couple dedicated to you. Enjoy







Vin said:


>


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 14, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> A couple of great, younger singer/songwriters:



I love how Ryan Adams is such a metalhead, but his own music is almost a polar opposite of that. Really enjoy his acoustic Iron Maiden cover.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 14, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> I was a certified DregHead in my youth... still am!



Ha, I interviewed Steve Morse for my high school radio station way back in the 90's after a Dixie Dregs show. Really nice guy and a great guitarist. Also got to meet Jerry Goodman.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 14, 2017)

I still have my T Lavitz & The Bad Habitz ticket stub 



patrick76 said:


> Ha, I interviewed Steve Morse for my high school radio station way back in the 90's after a Dixie Dregs show. Really nice guy and a great guitarist. Also got to meet Jerry Goodman.


----------



## AdamAlake (Apr 15, 2017)

This piece brings me to tears.


----------



## ghostnote (Apr 16, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to see Anne Sofie von Otter today. Absolutely charming and talented woman.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 17, 2017)

Found this today, been rinsing/active listening all day.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Vik (Apr 21, 2017)

looks like someone has been practicing


----------



## sazema (Apr 21, 2017)

Even personally I hate tango, this is always brilliant to me


----------



## sazema (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Apr 21, 2017)

And always fascinated by 70's production and sound...


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 22, 2017)

Arovane Lillies


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 22, 2017)

The great Phil Perry:


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 22, 2017)

Just bought Swing More! from Project SAM. Heres someone who know how it's done....


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 23, 2017)

Headphone Commute Saimonse - Without You I Am Nothing


----------



## Vik (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## patrick76 (Apr 23, 2017)

"From a Dark Millennium" by Joseph Schwantner


----------



## Vin (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Apr 27, 2017)

Maestro Ennio...


----------



## sazema (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## sazema (May 2, 2017)




----------



## gregh (May 2, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (May 3, 2017)

Something for the soul


----------



## synthpunk (May 4, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (May 6, 2017)

Pop music CAN b good.


----------



## Voider (May 6, 2017)

Dark Ambient, my favourite genre.


----------



## Vik (May 10, 2017)




----------



## sazema (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Vin (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Frederick Russ (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Flaneurette (May 11, 2017)

The Barbwires.

Instrumental *surf* from *Sweden * in SURFORAMA 2013, recorded video in Valencia (La Rambleta), may 24, 2013


----------



## sazema (May 11, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (May 11, 2017)




----------



## reddognoyz (May 11, 2017)

Diana Krall, Pirates of the Caribbean soundtrack, Spy music John barry's bond etc., some chet baker, lots of cheap disposable current pop music.....90's indy because it was play at the gym the last two days.


----------



## LamaRose (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Flaneurette (May 13, 2017)

Dimmu Borgir Live at Wacken 2007


----------



## Flaneurette (May 17, 2017)

Joey Ramone - What a wonderful world


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 18, 2017)

Jacob Collier - Hajanga



Still mindblown of that level of craftmanship in someone that young


----------



## Flaneurette (May 18, 2017)

Vic Chesnutt - Supernatural



Also died way too young... :(


----------



## Joram (May 18, 2017)

https://www.npo.nl/AT_2077152 Docu and performance about Stravisky's Sacre by Concertgebouw Orchestra and their new conductor Daniele Gatti. Interesting, overwhelming, extraordinary!


----------



## Vin (May 19, 2017)




----------



## MichaelM (May 19, 2017)

E.T. soundtrack. Had the honor of seeing the Boston Pops perform the score to picture this past weekend. Amazing.


----------



## patrick76 (May 19, 2017)

Mike Verta's The Race


----------



## Flaneurette (May 19, 2017)

ALY & FILA - TRANSMISSION ASIA (10.3.2017) Bangkok.



At 14:14 pretty amazing light show.


----------



## Flaneurette (May 20, 2017)

Schubert's String Quintet in C Major, performed by The Afiara Quartet with Joel Krosnick. 



Nice introduction.


----------



## ranaprathap (May 21, 2017)

Please do not judge me here, but I like Yanni.


----------



## Flaneurette (May 21, 2017)

Hanns Eisler: 7 Elegien from "Hollywooder Liederbuch" (1942)


----------



## Flaneurette (May 21, 2017)

Aram Khachaturian: Symphony No. 1 in E minor (1934)


----------



## AdventureSounds (May 21, 2017)

Loving this record lately. What a sound!


----------



## Flaneurette (May 21, 2017)

AdventureSounds said:


> Loving this record lately. What a sound!



Reminds me of Zappa + Bowie + Beck + Beatles rolled into one!


----------



## artomatic (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (May 21, 2017)

Ambrosia - Nice Nice Very Nice


----------



## Uncle Peter (May 21, 2017)

I tend to binge - at the moment it's Adam Beyer (Techno). Low end on this track is most satisfying  (30secs in)


----------



## sazema (May 22, 2017)




----------



## sazema (May 24, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (May 25, 2017)

Giles Martin discusses Sgt Pepper 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## synthpunk (May 25, 2017)

Nice, how about this one...

Herbie Hancock - 1963/64 - Inventions & Dimensions (full): http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL56D0851B4959A00A



artomatic said:


>


----------



## Saxer (May 25, 2017)

I saw the Flying Dutchman today live...


----------



## ranaprathap (May 26, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (May 26, 2017)

50th Anniversary Deluxe Edition.


----------



## Maxfabian (May 26, 2017)

artomatic said:


>



This is as good as it gets!! Wow


----------



## Flaneurette (May 28, 2017)

Mexican Baroque Music.

It is not very well known that Spain and Mexico had a Baroque period in Music. So called Latin Baroque. Some say that a few migrating Italians probably brought it with them. Anyhow, musicology is waste of time. Just listen. It resulted in beautiful music.


----------



## patrick76 (May 28, 2017)

r.i.p.


----------



## SterlingArcher (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Coincidental (May 30, 2017)

With all this talk of Sergeant Pepper, I'm very much looking forward to this (one preview track available so far):


----------



## sazema (May 30, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (May 30, 2017)

The Future Sound Of London - Environments 6


----------



## CT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Vin (May 31, 2017)




----------



## CT (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Jun 2, 2017)

Definitely my favorite band atm.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 2, 2017)

BBC Pepper Special


Geoffrey Emmerick on Recording Pepper




synthpunk said:


> Giles Martin discusses Sgt Pepper 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## CT (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 6, 2017)

Flaneurette said:


> Dimmu Borgir Live at Wacken 2007




I really liked their early (EP? might be For All Tid) and debut album, but for some reason I stopped listening to them. I still love classic Darkthrone, Emperor, Bathory though.

Me: finally in a Classic Metal mood again, after another week of binging Mahler.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 6, 2017)

sazema said:


>




Are the dudes from 30 Rock? (cuckoo dudes from Tracy Morgan's brilliant "Conan" episode.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## dcoscina (Jun 10, 2017)

Loving this score. Bold, heroic, lots of variation. my fave score of the year


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Flaneurette (Jun 12, 2017)

Shape of my Heart - Karen Souza (Sting cover)



Nicely orchestrated! like it even better than the original.


----------



## benuzzell (Jun 12, 2017)

The First Lady of Song singing Cole Porter. A match made in heaven.


----------



## Flaneurette (Jun 14, 2017)

Le Grand Guignol - Degenesis Amor & Seuche.

Founded in southern Luxembourg in late 1996, LE GRAND GUIGNOL (back then acting under the name of Vindsval) release a first raw demo in 1997. Soon they discover their passion for *outré compositions*, preserving the harshness of extreme metal, yet adding wickedly catchy tunes, symptomizing in deep-felt emotions and thus creating gloomy atmospheres, which the band refers to as "grotesque metal". album



Interesting fact: It seems the band is named after Le Grand Guignol, which was a Parisian theatre, that, from its opening in 1897 until its closing in 1962, specialised in naturalistic horror shows, amoral horror entertainment, a genre popular from Elizabethan and Jacobean theatre. This is what people went to see before the movies.


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 14, 2017)

At the moment I'm loving these guys, awesome musicians that make fun, catchy, melodic tunes.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 15, 2017)

American composer, Kevin Puts; discovered his work at the Calgary Philharmonic last night. The orchestra performed "Concerto for Marimba"....brought me to tears, simply wonderful. Now I'm getting my hands on whatever I can by Puts. This composer is simply amazing.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 15, 2017)

I was listening to this one tonight...


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 18, 2017)

Many thanks to @ctsai89 for being a reminder to break out the Scriabin. There was always something somehow regal and aristocratically lush about his music, at least to me. Like a knowing wink between the elevated, you could say. Comparisons with Mahler are bizarrely prevalent amongst the lightly initiated (Scriabin for me is more like the inspiration for similar heavyweights like Sibelius and Profokiev); but where Mahler liked to intentionally add elements of both the tawdry and pulp into his symphonies (ending up with a form of dynamic mapping uniquely his), Scriabin was more like reading a story about kingdoms with fantastical landscapes and the positive reinforcement of glorious hope.

That said, this Symphony is more about his introspective side imo.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 18, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> Many thanks to @ctsai89 for being a reminder to break out the Scriabin. There was always something somehow regal and aristocratically lush about his music, at least to me. Like a knowing wink between the elevated, you could say. Comparisons with Mahler are bizarrely prevalent amongst the lightly initiated (Scriabin for me is more like the inspiration for similar heavyweights like Sibelius and Profokiev); but where Mahler liked to intentionally add elements of both the tawdry and pulp into his symphonies (ending up with a form of dynamic mapping uniquely his), Scriabin was more like reading a story about kingdoms with fantastical landscapes and the positive reinforcement of glorious hope.
> 
> That said, this Symphony is more about his introspective side imo.




thank you @Parsifal666 I really wish I'd knew you in real life/person. I have yet to find anyone who's truly woken up to the importance of Scriabin to be friends with in real life and I think it's quite sad. But I think it's mainly because we live in a society where everyone loves instant gratification. At least I have friends who are into trance who I can enjoy the music with. But do feel free to PM me anytime. I remember you blocked off your PM's.

This symphony #2 was one of the his early works , it's very underrated imho. But his later works are actually quite popular amongst musicologists and composers, only for superficial reasons. They like the "modernist" feel of those pieces he wrote and I think their attitude does more harm to classical music than it does good. They tend to marginalize his early works as "cliche" or "Chopinesque". I really do think that's the wrong way to look at it.

As Leo Tolstoy once noted Scriabin's music as "a sincere expression of a true genius" - this statement is absolutely true. No one should separate his later works and early works as if he was 2 different composers. He wrote so many pieces in such a short time, he didn't live long. But you can really hear how his music evolved ORGANICALLY throughout from a low number opus to the higher ones. One by one, one after another.

I love this one although it might not be the same kind of kingdom/fantastical landscape you've imagined in symphony no2 (to which I do think is glorious to the max). Enjoy! and thank you


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 18, 2017)

That Sonata is a favorite of mine. He had such a way with mapping dynamics that always seemed very idiosyncratic and original, and that goes especially for the piece above.

But I am most enamored of Scriabin's 1st symphony, perhaps because it was my introduction to his music many years ago.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 18, 2017)

Parsifal666 said:


> That Sonata is a favorite of mine. He had such a way with mapping dynamics that always seemed very idiosyncratic and original, and that goes especially for the piece above.
> 
> But I am most enamored of Scriabin's 1st symphony, perhaps because it was my introduction to his music many years ago.



No surprise. His 1st symphony has "Wagner is The Godfather of the kind of music I write" written all over it lol


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 18, 2017)

Parsifal and ctsai89
Thanks for these postings guys. I have neglected Scriabin for a long time and you've both got me wanting to get to know him better. I love the f sharp min. piano concerto and Prometheus and can also bluff my way through some of the piano preludes op.11. He definitely deserves more credit for his uniqueness.
So much music to listen to in so little a time.........


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 18, 2017)

ctsai89 said:


> No surprise. His 1st symphony has "Wagner is The Godfather of the kind of music I write" written all over it lol



I think everybody was guilty of that during the time, and to be forthright I think Scriabin more than made his impression as a unique composer with that symphony. That said, you have a very good point about it being perhaps the less mature of the set. Of course, the others are tremendous as well imo.

I'm enjoying this comparison of the breaking point of Hermann's relationship with Hitchcock. Hitch wanted a more jazzy/modern cinema soundtrack and Hermann threw something hugely killer in his face. I get the feeling Hitchcock had his pride injured so much he lost his actual sense, certainly the cue after Hermann's...oh well, I'll let everyone else decide for themselves.



You are a smart man, @mikeh-375!


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 18, 2017)

mikeh-375 said:


> Parsifal and ctsai89
> Thanks for these postings guys. I have neglected Scriabin for a long time and you've both got me wanting to get to know him better. I love the f sharp min. piano concerto and Prometheus and can also bluff my way through some of the piano preludes op.11. He definitely deserves more credit for his uniqueness.
> So much music to listen to in so little a time.........



Uniqueness and perfection


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## dcoscina (Jun 26, 2017)

One of the most profound, complex, exciting, monumental pieces ever written. I know some might not like the operatic singing style but it's more tuneful as it's lieder. For me, it has and always will be my favourite piece. I have dozens other that are special to me but this work, and this recording specifically, have associations that go beyond just the music.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## higgs (Jul 8, 2017)

Ditto on latest release by Com Truise. The guy has the '80's aesthetic absolutely nailed. I read that he also designs all his graphics - also spot on '80s aesthetic.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jul 9, 2017)

About as good as reverb gets. Palestrina.....my god Palestrina!


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 9, 2017)

http://www.npr.org/2017/06/20/533524894/songs-we-love-raymond-scott-a-rhythm-ballet


----------



## Brian2112 (Jul 9, 2017)

Creepy things is, sounds just like my dad.


----------



## Vik (Jul 12, 2017)

Something non-orchestral for a change:


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2017)

What a great evening. Been visiting a concert with those two formidable gentlemen today. Excellent performance:


----------



## Ron Verboom (Jul 21, 2017)

Vik said:


> Something non-orchestral for a change:



At 3 minutes when the boys choir comes in, heaven!!


----------



## ceemusic (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## creativeforge (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh boy... King Crimson like I never heard before... 3 full drum kits, jazz fusion overtones, total journey...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Dracutus (Aug 15, 2017)

Uncle Peter said:


> Preparing for a trip to Leipzig
> Love this.. BWV 54: Widerstehe doch der Sünde



Fantastic. Also love the Glen Gould video.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 15, 2017)

I hardly listen to music at all. This might sound gayer than aids, but the only thing I listen to is the stuff you guys post. All my time in the car I spend listening to podcasts.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Aug 15, 2017)

ceemusic said:


>


----------



## URL (Aug 16, 2017)

Still listen to HTTYD2 (John Powell) fantastic music.


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (Aug 25, 2017)

Nothin' beats live concerts:


----------



## Vin (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Anami (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## CT (Aug 29, 2017)

I held off on starting Christmas music as long as I possibly could, but this is sublime!

Incidentally, I would really love a comprehensive "period instruments" library, including strings.


----------



## Vin (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Sep 3, 2017)

RIP Walter


----------



## Ethos (Sep 3, 2017)

Steven Wilson- To The Bone


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 3, 2017)

Me 2:


----------



## Vin (Sep 3, 2017)

Beautiful record.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 3, 2017)

RIP Walter






Steely Dan - Aja Album: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA8011355A7E57C16


----------



## Vin (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## David Donaldson (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Darren Durann (Sep 9, 2017)

Immense.


----------



## ratherbirds (Sep 10, 2017)

Joe Hisaishi, Tokiko Kato (cf 2min15)


----------



## ratherbirds (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Sep 15, 2017)

An other quality ambient man :


----------



## ratherbirds (Sep 16, 2017)

Good piano sound


----------



## ratherbirds (Sep 16, 2017)

Two youngs frenchies


----------



## Vin (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Sep 16, 2017)

Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross OST Ken Burns The Vietnam War Documentary Series Soundtrack.


----------



## CT (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm seriously impressed by the soundtrack for Destiny 2. I had to stop playing a number of times to appreciate just how rich some tracks were. This is a great example. Music like this makes me way more perky about working on games than on films, in 2017.


----------



## Fab (Sep 17, 2017)

pretty cool instruments


----------



## CT (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## CT (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't smoke, but I think I need a cigarette or two after this.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 25, 2017)

This is coming out on Friday. I can't wait......


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Sep 28, 2017)

One of my all-time favorites:


----------



## CT (Sep 28, 2017)

Yes! What an album!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

RIP Tom.


----------



## CT (Oct 3, 2017)

Interesting composer. And, a really beautiful trombone solo in the middle.


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

What is this sound keyboard ?


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

to let go...


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

less known and it is always so good


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

Good piano theme


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 4, 2017)

And the best movement 4 to calibrate bass, medium and high frequency in 21:14, 24:38, 26:30


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 5, 2017)

I think it's a tack piano.



ratherbirds said:


> What is this sound keyboard ?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 8, 2017)

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLGPhYfSbYowKFh6H0beYdKvBLHbJSjX4R


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 11, 2017)

Going to see Kissin hopefully next year. Brilliant Pianist.


----------



## tomasgarciad (Oct 12, 2017)

Thomas Newman!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Oct 13, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>




Mhhh, I listened this new album complete last week  Big fan of BvDub...


----------



## sazema (Oct 13, 2017)

If you don't know Ulrich Schnauss is now part of TD team...


----------



## sazema (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Vin (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 14, 2017)

All Boards of Canada right now!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## sostenuto (Oct 14, 2017)

Anoushka Shankar. Whenever needing some 'calming' .....


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 15, 2017)

TD + shoegaze, that should be interesting!



sazema said:


> If you don't know Ulrich Schnauss is now part of TD team...


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 15, 2017)

Mahler's Song of the Earth, cond. Karajan w. BPH, singers Ludwig and Kollo. Magical.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 16, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Mahler's Song of the Earth, cond. Karajan w. BPH, singers Ludwig and Kollo. Magical.



Love me some Mahler from time to time


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Oct 16, 2017)

Watching the hypnotic turn of vinyl:


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 17, 2017)

So glad Donald is continuing the tour.

Larry Carlton plays great on Josie !



LamaRose said:


> Watching the hypnotic turn of vinyl:


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm not sure of another artist who portrays spirituality through music more than John Coltrane.





Vin said:


>



Kim


----------



## sazema (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Oct 18, 2017)

And having this Omnisphere and Massive on screens is top! 



And with Ulrich too


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Larry Carlton plays great on Josie !



I wasn't aware LC played on that tune... listening to it again, it sounds obvious!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 18, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> I wasn't aware LC played on that tune... listening to it again, it sounds obvious!



Dean Parks as well. Walter plays the solo. How would you like this as your studio band... Chuck Rainey on bass guitar, Victor Feldman on electric piano and Larry Carlton and Dean Parks on guitar Jim Keltner drums.

Larry also plays this song live.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Oct 21, 2017)

An thoroughly consummate musician & songwriter in this age of pretenders... and virtually unknown outside of his native Denmark. "Honeyburst" is a great album to explore.


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 21, 2017)

Another head-scratcher. This guy had it all: looks, great distinctive pipes & guitar playing, and serious writing chops. This song has Porcaro on drums, James Newton Howard on piano... classic Cole.


----------



## Vin (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## StillLife (Oct 21, 2017)

I still mourn him, but he lives on in his music.


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 21, 2017)

2.4

2.5


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## ghostnote (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## studiostuff (Oct 25, 2017)

Fats Domino


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 25, 2017)

I am a big fan of both the composing and Piano playing of Dave Grusin anyway,
but even so, from the day this was released until the present day, it still gets regular plays in my house. Such a moving theme.


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## higgs (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Oct 30, 2017)

Interstellar soundtrack from 1983


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 3, 2017)

​Just got back to my hotel from seeing JNH at the Albert Hall. Hans Zimmer and David Yates were also apparently in the house. It was absolutely terrific. I took my 12 year old daughter - her first proper orchestral concert - now she's a big fan. Apparently it's JNH's first tour - and I'll be there for the next one that's for sure....


----------



## Vin (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 5, 2017)

tay-tay


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 7, 2017)

Them some chords baby!


----------



## sazema (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 7, 2017)

When I'm in my car, Beach Boys these days. Can't get enough!


----------



## sazema (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## CT (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Nov 12, 2017)

Oh my... to die with those boots on and her next to me:


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## CT (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## JohnG (Nov 16, 2017)

This is maybe my favourite thread on v.i. You folks have introduced a lot of music to me I've never heard before.

Thank you!


----------



## CT (Nov 16, 2017)

Brilliant, brilliant composer, and this is one of the orchestral recordings that I usually turn to as a reference for what I want my virtual orchestra to sound like. I usually fail....


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Dan Drebing (Nov 17, 2017)

I can't get over the middle section:


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 17, 2017)

This one gets me every year about this time.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 18, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>




Never forget when I discovered them on Pandora. Brings a feeling of nostalgia...that was like 12-13 years ago...wow.
Discovered a lot of gems back in the early Pandora days.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 18, 2017)

@Sibelius19 A band that proves music can heal the soul.



Sibelius19 said:


> Never forget when I discovered them on Pandora. Brings a feeling of nostalgia...that was like 12-13 years ago...wow.
> Discovered a lot of gems back in the early Pandora days.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 18, 2017)

Discovered Anathema on Pandora and heard "Flying" from Natural Disaster. Came out with some even better albums as time went by (in my opinion).


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## CT (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Nov 22, 2017)

Caught between suicide and heaven:


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## jules (Nov 22, 2017)

Don't let the first 50 seconds fool you :


----------



## jules (Nov 22, 2017)

Don't let the firs 3'40 fool you  :


----------



## jules (Nov 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>



Glad to see they're still alive & kicking ! Love this one !


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 24, 2017)

All tracks with big "analog sound" (like 80's years). Very good.


----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 25, 2017)

My first discovery of synthetiser sound effects in rock track. a big shock.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## JohnG (Nov 25, 2017)

@synthpunk Bjork continues to invent stuff; whether you love it or hate it, she is innovating. And cool visual ideas may even surpass the music.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 25, 2017)

Very True @JohnG Arca is the artist she collaborated with musically for this one.



JohnG said:


> @synthpunk Bjork continues to invent stuff; whether you love it or hate it, she is innovating. And cool visual ideas may even surpass the music.


----------



## sazema (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Nov 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Very True @JohnG Arca is the artist she collaborated with musically for this one.



Even she is so innovative, original and cool I just can't imagine how producing (side) job here is interesting and unimaginable... Producers should move boundaries to very very next levels...
Just listened full album, brilliant as always. And I'm really sad because I never had chance to watch her live perfomances.


----------



## sazema (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## CT (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 27, 2017)

Rock & Roll


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 27, 2017)

Monday night chill:


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 29, 2017)

https://kompakt.bandcamp.com/album/pop-ambient-2018


----------



## URL (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## URL (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## jules (Nov 30, 2017)

Try not to ejaculate around 3' :

For coming down :


----------



## sazema (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## devonmyles (Nov 30, 2017)

Vince Mendoza is a class act, his arranging is top draw.
I have just been listening to an early 90's album he did with Arif Mardin (Jazzpaña I). Great stuff.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Valérie_D (Nov 30, 2017)

A recent revelation in Québec, Safia Nolin. Love the igloo made of speakers at the end.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 1, 2017)

Discovered on an spotify radio after "pop-ambient-2018" @synthpunk link.
Susumu Yokota - Good Album : 2004 SYMBOL - Track : Blue sky and yellow sunflower


----------



## URL (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## URL (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 1, 2017)

one of my favorite artists!



ratherbirds said:


> Discovered on an spotify radio after "pop-ambient-2018" @synthpunk link.
> Susumu Yokota - Good Album : 2004 SYMBOL - Track : Blue sky and yellow sunflower


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Uncle Peter (Dec 3, 2017)

90's Mariah... damn this is amazingly good - she actually sounds like a young MJ in parts.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 3, 2017)

*LET US BE ZEN*


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 3, 2017)

Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross, Gustavo Santaolalla, Mogwai


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 4, 2017)

Harnek Mudhar's debut recording.


----------



## sazema (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 5, 2017)

My favorite track of 2017.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

For you fellow Hammond Junkies. Make sure you check out the second half.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


>




What the HECK?!! Joey Alexander is 14 years old! The ensemble playing here is insanely good. Nuts.


----------



## conan (Dec 6, 2017)

Stockhausen's _Tierkreis_. An oldie but goodie.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

Yep, Child prodigy, Monk or Evans reincarnated!, something crazy but good!



heisenberg said:


> What the HECK?!! Joey Alexander is 14 years old! The ensemble playing here is insanely good. Nuts.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 6, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> What the HECK?!! Joey Alexander is 14 years old! The ensemble playing here is insanely good. Nuts.



This is a cool one when he was "only" 12:


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

When I was 12 I had a newspaper route.



LamaRose said:


> This is a cool one when he was "only" 12:


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> When I was 12 I had a newspaper route.



I was watching "Destroy All Monsters!"


----------



## higgs (Dec 7, 2017)

I somehow missed the release of this album a couple of weeks ago but I'm psyched it's out. Lots of juicy, fun, and poppy synthy goodness, and it's mixed wonderfully as well.

Baths - Romaplasm


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2017)

http://1979.fm/


----------



## CT (Dec 9, 2017)

The tone of the strings during the chorale. I want that library!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## n9n9n9 (Dec 11, 2017)

I have been obsessed with r beny for the last two weeks.  is my favorite track, but everything is gorgeous. I just saw him in LA on Saturday and it was a very deep experience. He connects with my emotions in a remarkable way. When he finished his set all I could think was that THIS should have been the soundtrack to the new Blade Runner.


----------



## CT (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## patrick76 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Username (Dec 14, 2017)

Lately I have been listening a lot to Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745). I can't post links yet as I am a newly registered member, but I cannot recommend this composer enough. Despite the age of his compositions, they can sometimes sound highly modern and even futuristic, with a surprise around every corner.


----------



## Revenant (Dec 15, 2017)

Intense beyond description.


----------



## CT (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Dec 15, 2017)

Most folks aren't aware that John Williams has a son who made a name for himself in the music biz... tremendously gifted vocalist... also a composer:


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 16, 2017)

randomly in this beautiful Ulrich Schnauss album


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 16, 2017)

not enough of a life to everything listen


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## MPortmann (Dec 16, 2017)

The end credits to Last Jedi, John Williams and local 47 musicians, stunning


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## heisenberg (Dec 17, 2017)

Kronos Quartet & Laurie Anderson (from a soon to be released Kronos recording)



this...

One of the world's greatest living pianists, in my view, giving a Masterclass to a very talented young lady playing a Schumann piece.



Revisiting a performance on Reich's 18 Musicians, directed by Russ Hartenberger who was one of the principal musicians in the original recording of 18. Performers are students from the Sibelius Academy in Helsinki. Interpretation is very close to the original. If you are a fan of this piece, pretty sure you will want to watch this.


----------



## conan (Dec 17, 2017)

@heisenberg Those are awesome selections. Seeing _Music for 18 Musicians_ live is almost a religious experience for me.

I saw the USA premier of Steve Reich's 9/11 WTC performed by the Kronos Quartet a few years ago. As great as it was, I felt the highlight of the concert was Missy Mazzoli's _Harp and Altar _(performed here by the Friction Quartet):


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2017)

Did not have this one RB, I do now, TX!



ratherbirds said:


>


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2017)

Early Xmas present from my son. Going on the table soon. He got his good taste from someone cool


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Early Xmas present from my son. Going on the table soon. He got his good taste from someone cool


Saw them in 87. First time I remember thinking, "what's that smell?"


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 17, 2017)

conan said:


> @heisenberg Those are awesome selections. Seeing _Music for 18 Musicians_ live is almost a religious experience for me.
> 
> I saw the USA premier of Steve Reich's 9/11 WTC performed by the Kronos Quartet a few years ago. As great as it was, I felt the highlight of the concert was Missy Mazzoli's _Harp and Altar _(performed here by the Friction Quartet):




That piece was gripping. Choked up at one point. Not sure why. Kudos to both the musicians & the composer. This would be a perfect piece to get initiates into chamber music. Clearly accessible and digs down emotionally to a place that is deeply raw. Camera work and recorded vocal took me out of moment. Fortunately the quartet and the piece as a whole was so riveting that it was well worth persevering.

Kronos is always great seeing live. You really get a sense you are witnessing a group of profound cultural importance.

I first heard Music for 18 Musicians around '78. Listen to it regularly. Haven't had the opportunity to see it live, yet.

Thanks for posting the Missy Mazzoli piece. Checked out some of her other compositions. Pretty amazing and talented. Good intro video on her here...


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 17, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Early Xmas present from my son. Going on the table soon. He got his good taste from someone cool



I presume he has almost worn out the first record, as many of us did back in the day.


----------



## Revenant (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2017)

Beatles and Gustav Holst. What a great combination .... .


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 18, 2017)

For you Gunther


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## camerhil (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm greatly appreciating _A Seat at the Table_ by Solange. The production is minimal and exquisitely tasteful; listening to the album feels like eating little delicate pieces of sushi. Her lyrics are politically charged, yet she usually sings softly, which gives the songs a tone of subtle menace. It's refreshing to hear overtly political songs making a comeback after a generation of political apathy.


----------



## Vin (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## n9n9n9 (Dec 19, 2017)

That Nils Frahm is amazing. 

love love this one too:


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 19, 2017)

This one always blows my mind





n9n9n9 said:


> That Nils Frahm is amazing.
> 
> love love this one too:


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## CT (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 25, 2017)

More vinyl for Xmas


----------



## Vin (Dec 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> More vinyl for Xmas




Great present! 

Playing on repeat here:




http://www.brian-eno.net/halfspeed/assets/gfx/1.jpg (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="1.jpg"
data-src="http://www.brian-eno.net/halfspeed/assets/gfx/1.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.brian-eno.net/halfspeed/assets/gfx/1.jpg"
data-url="http://www.brian-eno.net/halfspeed/assets/gfx/1.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="1.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 26, 2017)

For you my friend. @Vin









Vin said:


> Great present!
> 
> Playing on repeat here:
> 
> ...


----------



## CT (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## synthpunk (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## conan (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## LamaRose (Dec 27, 2017)

Lotta airplay lately:


----------



## Vin (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 29, 2017)

one of my favorite composers


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 29, 2017)

Another french


----------



## Vin (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 2, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


>



This is fabulous — how did I miss it? I must get out more...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Vin (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2018)

Been listening (again) to the three-CD set of Trent Rezonor and Atticus Ross' "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" score. Trying to be very open to it and embrace what it's doing; this isn't all that easy for me, as I have spent so much time with orchestral thinking and writing and this has such differences.

Mind you, one could probably come up with hundreds of similarities (I have come up with some) but still it's a little different.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jan 7, 2018)

One of my favorite scores, just found a live performance of it.
Alberto Iglesias!


----------



## gregh (Jan 7, 2018)

here's a spotify playlist, mainly with material from recent composers


----------



## holing (Jan 7, 2018)

Just discovered this Sufjan Steven's album called Planetarium last week...truly mesmerising and inspiring!

<iframe src="https://open.spotify.com/embed/album/0msgMFYRkWX6HixjvGOQHJ" width="300" height="380" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="true"></iframe>


----------



## Vin (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 8, 2018)

For Ray...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Andrew_m (Jan 8, 2018)

Nice to see this thread revitalized


----------



## CT (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## heisenberg (Jan 8, 2018)

synthpunk said:


>




Holy, bloody WOW! Haven't heard these tracks since they came out in the late Eighties. Remarkable set of pieces of music and performance. Full range of emotion and energy level. 

If people haven't quite got later Miles Davis, this would be a good video to watch. Might push you over the edge into acceptance.

Thanks for posting SP.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 9, 2018)

I think Blade and Antonio Sanchez are my favorite two drummers these days.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 9, 2018)

A life changing album for me...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## CT (Jan 10, 2018)

What an album.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Jan 11, 2018)

No shortage of female musicians in Japan. Two of the best shamisen players you'll hear:


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## creativeforge (Jan 12, 2018)

MR Banks...


----------



## Vin (Jan 12, 2018)

synthpunk said:


>


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 12, 2018)

THIS!


----------



## CT (Jan 12, 2018)

Speaking of the English, this has to be one of the most exhilarating, stupefyingly glorious pieces, and performances, ever.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 12, 2018)

I felt like cranking on with some music from my era. Listening to the late Lowell George, the late Richie Hayward, and the rest of Little Feat. I put this track on KEEP ON REPEATING.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Jan 14, 2018)

Good plain sound

Good pop piano sound (what is it ?)


----------



## gregh (Jan 15, 2018)

way too much pop music here for me - my favourite version of Spiegel im Spiegel, for banjo and harmonica.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

Alva Noto and Ryuichi Sakamoto performance at the Glass House


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 15, 2018)

gregh said:


> way too much pop music here for me - my favourite version of Spiegel im Spiegel, for banjo and harmonica.



It's interesting that you feel there is too much "pop" music here and post a piece by Arvo Part, who has worked in a minimalist, simple style for years... one could say similar to pop music in at least that regard.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2018)

Anyone interested in sharing spotify playists? Heres one of my favorite mostly modern score cues!


----------



## ratherbirds (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## gregh (Jan 15, 2018)

patrick76 said:


> It's interesting that you feel there is too much "pop" music here and post a piece by Arvo Part, who has worked in a minimalist, simple style for years... one could say similar to pop music in at least that regard.


Glad you are interested


----------



## ratherbirds (Jan 15, 2018)

synthpunk said:


>



Hi @synthpunk, this youtube link don't work in France. The older https://www.juno.co.uk/MP3/SF657244-01-01-03.mp3 was ok.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 15, 2018)

RIP Miss Delores


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## conan (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2018)

https://www.juno.co.uk/products/last-days-seafaring/646049-01/


----------



## Vin (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## SeattleComposer (Jan 20, 2018)

Jed Kurzel. Macbeth. For any of you who liked the modern strong technique (HIT and OA evo sounds) you will dig this soundtrack. His brother produced the film--and it is awesome. (whole album is on Amazon Prime: https://music.amazon.com/home?do=play&albumAsin=B015NLLZNG)


----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 20, 2018)

Well there's pop and then there's pop...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Vin (Jan 22, 2018)

https://www.npr.org/2018/01/22/578573392/first-listen-nils-frahm-all-melody


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 22, 2018)

Some cool gear spotting here, Memorymoog, Juno's, etc.







Vin said:


> https://www.npr.org/2018/01/22/578573392/first-listen-nils-frahm-all-melody


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)

Was one of Sir George Martin's favorite albums as well.



ceemusic said:


> Another favorite of mine from the past.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sostenuto (Jan 23, 2018)

Some fine adds 'today' for TIDAL Playlists, guys !!  IOU !!!


----------



## ratherbirds (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## heisenberg (Jan 25, 2018)

Found an early Steve Reich piece when he was doing his early found sound/sample collage work. First one is "Livelihood" hadn't heard before...

http://ubu.com/sound/reich.html


----------



## ratherbirds (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Grim_Universe (Jan 27, 2018)

This guy is just too good. I'm actually pretty sure he was already mentioned here.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## CT (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## CT (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Vin (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Quasar (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Vin (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Paul Grymaud (Feb 9, 2018)

"*The Sheep Song*" (The Dresden dolls). 2008 Label: Roadrunner


----------



## Vin (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 10, 2018)

tons of Taylor Swift. I have a car and a ten year old daughter.


----------



## Vin (Feb 10, 2018)

So beautiful. Rest in peace Jóhann.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 10, 2018)

Dedicated to Johann Johannsson RIP


----------



## CT (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Heinigoldstein (Feb 11, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JyXwT2_CIEo" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe

Unreal and unbelievable.


----------



## CT (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 12, 2018)

Another melancholy day thinking of Johann.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## ceemusic (Feb 13, 2018)

A break in the afternoon-


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Feb 13, 2018)

Listening to lots and lots of trailer tracks...


----------



## Vin (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 13, 2018)

Am I the only one that's awed by Beethoven's ability of orchestration?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 13, 2018)

I find trolling as distasteful as using pirated software. It is very easy to start a classical thread here and talk intelligently about it with others.



kitekrazy said:


> Am I the only one that's awed by Beethoven's ability of orchestration?


----------



## Light and Sound (Feb 14, 2018)

Currently listening to this orchestral version of Brian Eno's An Ending (Ascent), stunningly beautiful.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Another melancholy day thinking of Johann.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 17, 2018)

ceemusic said:


> One of my fav concert experiences from the 70's. I remember a sense of levitation shortly into the performance.





Have you heard the 2 cd release : Remember Shakti,it's amazing!
Also I recently got into 2 John Mclaughlin Trio cds,he's playing Acoustic Guitar with 2 different electric bass players(mostly Kai Eckhardt)and the amazing phenomenon we will call a percussionist Trilok Gurtu(talented genius beyond compare!)who also happened to play in Tabla Beat Science with Zakir Hussain
He doesn't play Bass Drum with a foot!
Live at Festival Hall and Que Alegria both beautiful but not Shakti at all,fusion with acoustic guitar and percussion w/ some indian flavor.
Again it's not Shakti but it's really interesting!
if you go on youtube there's a live performance 1 hour +
Trilok Gurtu is playing with so much insanely creative abandon Mclaughlin starts laughing and has to wipe tears from his eyes as they are playing! lol
this is it: 

There is also an amazing video on youtube of a duo of Joe Zawinul w/ Trilok Gurtu,it's a shame they never released a cd.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## heisenberg (Feb 17, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> ...There is also an amazing video on youtube of a duo of Joe Zawinul w/ Trilok Gurtu,it's a shame they never released a cd.




Thanks for this kgdrum. In the spirit of this I listened to these Joe Zawinul Syndicate concert pieces tonight. Both are awesome but all the more striking when you realize Joe will leave the surly bonds only two months after these concerts. The ending of Wayne Shorter playing on In a Silent Way puts a knife through you. The full concert is definitely worth watching as well, if you are into Joe Zawinul and haven't ventured past Weather Report or his time with Miles.







For completeness...


----------



## JonAdamich (Feb 18, 2018)

Bill Evans & Chet Baker - The Legendary Sessions (1959 Album)


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 18, 2018)

Jazz Documentary with lots of music. Miles, Ornette, Mingus & Brubeck. Great stories and paints a good picture of the time.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 19, 2018)

I didn't know the So What intro was improvised with no time reference or the Morello-Desmond fued either. Tx



heisenberg said:


> Jazz Documentary with lots of music. Miles, Ornette, Mingus & Brubeck. Great stories and paints a good picture of the time.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Feb 22, 2018)

Boom:


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## kgdrum (Feb 23, 2018)

Have any of you gotten into Arturo O’Farill?
He’s a Cuban Latin-Jazz Pianist,an amazing arranger,band leader etc......
Check out cds like :
Offense of the Drum,Final night at Birdland,Cuba- The conversation continues,
The colors he achieves,his arrangements in some weird way I think of him as a modern day Latin Ellington!
He’s simply amazing.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 23, 2018)

Or if you want a Latin Jazz Pianist with unbridled energy ,terrifying technique are any of you Chucho Valdes fans?

He’s a freak of nature,his 2 hand independence is astonishing! lol
Check out cds like:
Border-free,Religion of the Congo,Bele Bele En la Habana,Chuchos Steps,Tribute to Irakere Live at Mariac etc.....


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## patrick76 (Feb 24, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Have you heard the 2 cd release : Remember Shakti,it's amazing!
> Also I recently got into 2 John Mclaughlin Trio cds,he's playing Acoustic Guitar with 2 different electric bass players(mostly Kai Eckhardt)and the amazing phenomenon we will call a percussionist Trilok Gurtu(talented genius beyond compare!)who also happened to play in Tabla Beat Science with Zakir Hussain
> He doesn't play Bass Drum with a foot!
> Live at Festival Hall and Que Alegria both beautiful but not Shakti at all,fusion with acoustic guitar and percussion w/ some indian flavor.
> ...



I had the pleasure of seeing Trilock Gurtu in the 90s. Haven't listened to him in so long. Thanks for posting this, I will definitely be revisiting his work. His performance that I saw was pretty magical.


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 24, 2018)

Any punk fans at VIC? I'm not really up to date on the style now, but used to really enjoy it when I was younger. Ran across this band recently and it made me nostalgic. Glad to see the genre is still going.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2018)

Did you say punk ? 

Sundays here are usually for jazz and relaxing though...














patrick76 said:


> Any punk fans at VIC? I'm not really up to date on the style now, but used to really enjoy it when I was younger. Ran across this band recently and it made me nostalgic. Glad to see the genre is still going.


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 25, 2018)

The sun sets, it's time to relax
Vincent d'Indy Soleil Vesperal


----------



## Vin (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## ghobii (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 27, 2018)

PUNK WEEK - DAY 1


----------



## Dracutus (Feb 27, 2018)

Played a game The last Guardian on ps4, the music is brilliant. Here it is performed live ..


----------



## sean8877 (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Quasar (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## dflood (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Eckoes (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2018)

PUNK WEEK - DAY 2











synthpunk said:


> PUNK WEEK


----------



## Wake (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 1, 2018)

PUNK WEEK - DAY 3


----------



## Vin (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 2, 2018)

PUNK WEEK - DAY 4





synthpunk said:


> PUNK WEEK - DAY 3


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## jmauz (Mar 3, 2018)

I listen to Howard Stern.


----------



## Vin (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## CT (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 7, 2018)

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/01/588947105/first-listen-jimi-hendrix-both-sides-of-the-sky


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## ghostnote (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 25, 2018)

Ahhh, near and dear to my heart. Produced by my late friend Mr. Phil Ramone. Good memories.



ratherbirds said:


>


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 27, 2018)

Beatles like song from Eric Woolfson album Freudiana

Other good melody from an other Eric Woolfson unknown album


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 27, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Ahhh, near and dear to my heart. Produced by my late friend Mr. Phil Ramone. Good memories.








Valotte in France. It's romantic. I have to learn to play this "extra" melody on my keyboard to dream and melt even more.


----------



## Dr Belasco (Mar 29, 2018)

Always liked this when it came out.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## synthpunk (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## KEM (Apr 4, 2018)

The new Underøath album leaked, and will be fully released on Friday, it’s an incredible record, and I recommend everyone listens to it when it comes out!!!

My favorites on the record? No Frame, Hold Your Breath, Bloodlust, On My Teeth... actually, you know what? Every song, they’re all amazing, go listen to it!


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 6, 2018)

Exploring the hip-hop/rap scene... yes, Virginia, there is talent well worth listening to:


----------



## Erick - BVA (Apr 17, 2018)

Debussy's "Berceuse Héroïque"
One of the strangest pieces I've ever heard. At times it seems more conventional than the average Debussy piece, and other times it seems disjointed and rhapsodic, and it does some strange things --in particular that little section at 3:23 - 3:38 (which it just abruptly goes into), then it just changes mood (and key?) via assertion at 3:39. Has always been an inspiring piece to me, and I can't even really explain why.


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 21, 2018)

Starts to morph into Tibetan Horn meditation. Terry Riley...


----------



## KEM (Apr 22, 2018)

Some classic Christian Metalcore, only kind of music I can listen to.


----------



## CT (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Vik (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the Gould/Bach clip.
Now I'm listening this adagio:


----------



## CT (Apr 23, 2018)

Hélène Grimaud!


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 25, 2018)

Man, I thought I was done with Shoegaze. But then I recently discovered this band and can't stop listening:


----------



## Uncle Peter (Apr 26, 2018)

Spit out the muthafuggin bone \m/


----------



## JohnG (Apr 27, 2018)

just ordered a Kendrick Lamar CD. Intrigued.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 27, 2018)

Alfred Newman, 9 Oscar wins, 45 nominations for a true king of music:


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 27, 2018)

Watching, listening to a documentary (again) on Pierre Henry, the guy who made musique concrète fashionable in France back in the sixties.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (May 2, 2018)




----------



## woodslanding (May 4, 2018)

Maybe it was the Hiromi video that got me thinking about this, but I suddenly had the urge to listen to it again. Nice to listen to the whole thing without having to turn the record over. Admittedly 38 minutes of unrelenting free bop is not for everybody. But if you are a fan of the classic Coltrane quartet, this might be the keyboard trio for you. I thought it was amazing in 1981, and I still do. 

Does anybody know what organ that is? It says Wurlitzer in the credits, but that's pretty vague. Sounds like she's using a slow wide LFO for random pitch bending. Pretty cool idea. And the sound is also pretty great..... Never mind Reggie Workman's awesome tone, and Roy Haynes' unusually 'prog' solo. (Is that really his kit, or did he borrow it from Simon Philips?)

There is really no other recording like this in her discography (or anyone else's that I know of!)


----------



## woodslanding (May 4, 2018)

Light and Sound said:


> Currently listening to this orchestral version of Brian Eno's An Ending (Ascent), stunningly beautiful.



Wow! I love the original, this is stunning!!


----------



## creativeforge (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Jeremy Gillam (May 7, 2018)

This is the first movement of a five-part piece by Arvo Pärt that I think is extremely beautiful.



EDIT: Here's the sheet music for this piece, which the more I listen to the more I love!


----------



## mdfn (May 8, 2018)

jrgillam said:


> This is the first movement of a five-part piece by Arvo Pärt that I think is extremely beautiful.




Beautiful! Very different from the religious minimalistic pieces like Tabula Rasa.



creativeforge said:


>




...And this was exactly what I was going to link in relation to the first quote! I just started reading Performing Pain: Music and Trauma in Eastern Europe by Maria Cizmic the other day, and the Górecki symphony was the only piece that the book analyzes which I didn't immediately recognize. It's such an emotional and beautiful piece!


----------



## CT (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Desire Inspires (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Mattzart (May 19, 2018)

Got this album on repeat right now:

Soothes my soul.


----------



## CT (May 20, 2018)

Beautiful discovery via the Royal Wedding.


----------



## AlexandraMusic (May 22, 2018)

Lots of Blind Guardian at the moment. Especially loving the orchestrations on the album Beyond the Red Mirror <3


----------



## ratherbirds (May 22, 2018)

Edge of Silence - Frédérick Rousseau


----------



## Craig Duke (May 23, 2018)

*Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 21, K.467 / Yeol Eum Son*

A beautiful and graceful performance of perfect piece of music.


----------



## DivingInSpace (May 23, 2018)

This wonderful Reimagining of the Pokemon Gold/Silver soundtrack. Takes me right back.


----------



## gregh (May 23, 2018)

creativeforge said:


>



lovely interpretation of a wonderful piece - foregrounds the vocals much more than my favourite version (which was also Gorecki's favourite) sung by the sublime Zofia Kilanowicz, who sadly contracted MS when still quite young


----------



## Vin (May 24, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Heledir (Jun 1, 2018)

For the past week I've been listening to Christopher Tin's wonderful album 'The Drop That Contained The Sea' a lot:


----------



## CT (Jun 5, 2018)

Someone please make a Grace Davidson library!


----------



## CT (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Jun 9, 2018)

humorous tournament with piano handicap


----------



## ratherbirds (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## reddognoyz (Jun 9, 2018)

Pure Pop Radio ( I have an eleven year old daughter, come on!) Some Tom Waits, Some smattering of current film scores. The Pop music is awesome, when it doesn't feel tediously formulaic.....


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jun 11, 2018)

Great soundtrack by Max Steiner.


----------



## Brian2112 (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes - Gates of Delirium

My wife :“ Turn this off, it makes me nervous!”
Me:”It’s bloody Gates of Delerium. You’re not going to get it on the first 100 listens!


----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Mike Fox (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## CT (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## sambodhiprem (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jun 22, 2018)

My favorite part is at 2:35...


----------



## ratherbirds (Jun 22, 2018)

Anne Dudley Play Art of Noise


----------



## CT (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## heisenberg (Jul 8, 2018)

Bebop morphing into a gospel groove...


----------



## LamaRose (Jul 9, 2018)

Is it just me, or does youtube suddenly sound like shit? Video looks off as well.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Jul 11, 2018)

Love this piece:


----------



## Heledir (Jul 20, 2018)

A delicacy of delicateness:


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 20, 2018)

LamaRose said:


> Is it just me, or does youtube suddenly sound like shit? Video looks off as well.



The Les McCann video was recorded using cathode ray tubed black and white TV cameras in 1969. We are fortunate to still have a recorded document of that historic event at Montreux. Most of the tapes from that era are in far worse shape.

I managed to pick up a reissue/remastered CD of the concert over the past week. It was reissued on RHINO records under Les McCann & Eddie Harris: Swiss Movement Cat #: R2 72452.


----------



## heisenberg (Jul 28, 2018)

Just listening to some of John Oswald's compositions after Mr. Money was talking about scoring Thus Spake Zarathustra. I tripped on this Oswald new newish remix of BAD (DAB)!



And here is Oswald's z24 (thus spake Z...)


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 14, 2018)

I've really been digging CHVRCHES new album.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Aug 15, 2018)

I was getting nostalgic. This has a special place in my heart. They opened up for Lynyrd in Columbus GA on 24 May 1977 just before I began my naval career. I remember sitting on my bed with headphones and the volume turned way up. I managed to get a spot just in front of the bands, close enough to get sweat on me from CDB and LS. This has Taz on piano (RIP) and Tom Crain (RIP), with very great guitar work from Charlie and Tom. No virtual instruments, just a bunch of hard working and hard partying players. Hard to believe Charlie is 82 and still boot-scooting. For the younger folks, yes, CDB was one a southern rock band of note.


----------



## Brian2112 (Aug 31, 2018)

This might be the happiest guitar player I've ever seen...
Brilliant composition too! An all time great!


----------



## CT (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 4, 2018)

...just stumbeld across this song of Tom Waits.
The microcosm of his voice is a mighty territory of expression.


----------



## Farkle (Sep 4, 2018)

Brian2112 said:


> This might be the happiest guitar player I've ever seen...
> Brilliant composition too! An all time great!




I think you and I would have the most epic listening sessions together *ever*. We're peas in a pod. 

Mike


----------



## CT (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## g.c. (Sep 6, 2018)

William Walton-Symphonies 1&2
Darius Milhaud-La Creation


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 7, 2018)

Varese, Berg, and Goldsmith lately. Revisiting my college days listening to music firmly rooted in modernism and I love it.


----------



## Heledir (Sep 15, 2018)

Handel's Minuet in G minor.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Øyvind Moe (Oct 5, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxNPISb3i6yN8wH0ggwybHNyz59dyEOVf


----------



## Vin (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## gregh (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Chr!s (Oct 19, 2018)

Tr0o metal fans and classical types alike can hate me for it, but



Catchy


----------



## Vin (Oct 21, 2018)

So good.


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 21, 2018)

The Best of Chet Baker Sings


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 1, 2018)

Hans is killing it


----------



## CT (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## iliatilev (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Vin (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Craig Duke (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Crowe (Nov 13, 2018)

Basically a lot of Wynton Marsalis


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 16, 2018)

Quite the journey!


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Vin (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Vin (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Craig Duke (Nov 24, 2018)

*Mason Bates - The B-Sides - Mvmts 3, 4 & 5*
_Leonard Slatkin and the Detroit Symphony Orchestra_
_"The B-Sides: Five Pieces for Orchestra & Electronica" _
_III. Gemini in the Solar Wind _
_IV. Temescal Noir _
_V. Warehouse Medicine_


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 2, 2018)

We are not the only ones listening to it ..






Jeremy Gillam said:


>


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 2, 2018)

https://rutube.ru/video/2729da0c087eb93af0ac476990a441d4/


----------



## CT (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Fab (Dec 3, 2018)

Vin said:


> So good.



shit that's groovy


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Craig Duke (Dec 3, 2018)

Tim Davies - composer, drummer


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## ghostnote (Dec 5, 2018)

Andras Schiff plays with such an ease. Like a good wine, better with age.


----------



## nilblo (Dec 7, 2018)

David Fray..

more specifically - on the tube, search for

Title of Youtube clip: David Fray - (F-Moll)
Published 28/3 2011


----------



## ghostnote (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Nao Gam (Dec 8, 2018)

Don't forget the whiskey


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Loïc D (Dec 10, 2018)

All the demos of all recently released products... Repeatedly...

In between, Dead Can Dance's new album.
Also, Jean-Michel Jarre's new Equinoxe Infinite album... which is a half-disappointment like every recent Jarre release. Most of his mojo is sadly gone since mid-80's.


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 10, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> All the demos of all recently released
> Also, Jean-Michel Jarre's new Equinoxe Infinite album... which is a half-disappointment like every recent Jarre release. Most of his mojo is sadly gone since mid-80's.


The penultimate Oxygene 3 was not so bad? I could listen to it at least 2-3 times without being stunned.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## LamaRose (Dec 12, 2018)

The Tubes, Maurice White, and Chicago horn players funkin' it up good:


----------



## whiskers (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Vin (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## whiskers (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## heisenberg (Dec 16, 2018)

Liszt's remarkable transcription of a well known piece of Schubert Lieder.


----------



## CT (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Forecheck (Dec 17, 2018)

The late great Boozoo Chavis:


----------



## whiskers (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 21, 2018)

heisenberg said:


> Liszt's remarkable transcription of a well known piece of Schubert Lieder.



Perfection. I played this once, or at least I pressed the keys in the proper sequence. It's wonderful to have a fabulous piano, but that's not enough.


----------



## CT (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Eckoes (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## CT (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 24, 2018)

miket said:


>



Love the simple harmonies floating down to that final, breathtaking D! Voces8 also sings this with wonderful clarity in a sparse arrangement.


----------



## smallberries (Dec 26, 2018)

something quiet after the holidays.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 26, 2018)

Found this exquisite piece by accident. If I could wind back the clock, would give a few years to the cello.


----------



## smallberries (Dec 26, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Found this exquisite piece by accident. If I could wind back the clock, would give a few years to the cello.



the Dinah Washington mashup (This Bitter Earth) is lovely as well, but it was super nice to get to see this accompanying video.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)

Bill the Lesser said:


> Found this exquisite piece by accident. If I could wind back the clock, would give a few years to the cello.



One of my favourites from Richter!


----------



## whiskers (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 27, 2018)

whiskers said:


>



Wow, that's outstanding! Love that chord cheat sheet at the beginning, gotta know some theory to play that stuff! For better or for worse, I will never be able to hear that piece without thinking of this which was burned into my braincells in my TV-afflicted youth.


----------



## kevthurman (Dec 27, 2018)

I love the warcraft soundtracks!


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 28, 2018)

We've all heard the officially overcooked Zimmer "Blue Planet 2" theme. It's a fine example of how too many cooks spoil the broth.

As an antidote, here's a production promo that features (mostly) just the naked strings. The magic starts at 1:00. IMHO, this is some mighty fine string scoring. Hats off to you, Hans!


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 28, 2018)

Above video clip is evocative and awesome on so many levels. Thanks for posting.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

@jbuhler


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> @jbuhler



((((I can't hear you)))) This is really excruciating. I hate to pass this opportunity up. (To clarify, it's excruciating having this library dangling in front of me. The piece is of course lovely.)


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> ((((I can't hear you)))) This is really excruciating. I hate to pass this opportunity up.



Well if you go without, props to you for being responsible.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## jbuhler (Dec 28, 2018)

whiskers said:


> Well if you go without, props to you for being responsible.


Being responsible is no fun.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> Being responsible is no fun.


Yeah.

I like to think of it in terms of opportunity cost. What's 360$ to you? Where else would you likely use it? If you need/want it for more pressing purposes, then save. If you could spare it, and would get enough utility out of what you buy to make it worth it, then go for it!

Always check your budget first though


----------



## whiskers (Dec 28, 2018)

Brilliant bluesy take on Chopin in the beginning <3


----------



## smallberries (Dec 28, 2018)

That choir is a big time-sink. With just about anything else I am working on, during a pause I'll kick over and play it through EWC just for the thrill of having that choir at my beck and call. Huge waste of time. You surely cannot afford the distraction and I advise against this purchase.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Dec 29, 2018)

whiskers said:


> @jbuhler



That piece is quite beautiful, possibly the best use of EWC I've heard so far.

I've noticed an assumption developing in some circles that it is almost effortless to create this sort of work with EWC. But in fact the opposite is true because this genre is off to the side of "normal" composition techniques, and way off to the side of common choral techniques.

You need to simultaneously develop an aesthetic for it while also learning how to use the undeniably "unique" and randomly modulating patches, that's a lot of work. I'm sure this piece took much consideration and testing and a lot of nudging bars-long notes back and forth on the piano roll. I don't think it was easy. If you're not already out toward the edge or choral possibility, EWC will force you go there. When things calm down for me this spring, I plan to spend some time with this instrument, there's something there, IMHO.


----------



## CT (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## CT (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 8, 2019)

Great film composer too! (Remember the Titans etc.)


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't listen much to pop/rock these days, but this is just harmonically brilliant. Just getting started with R Stevie Moore, but have already found a bunch of gems.


----------



## anp27 (Jan 9, 2019)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Just getting started with R Stevie Moore, but have already found a bunch of gems.



Love love LOVE R Stevie Moore! One of my faves by him is "Sort Of Way"


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 9, 2019)

anp27 said:


> Love love LOVE R Stevie Moore! One of my faves by him is "Sort Of Way"



Wow. I JUST started that track 5 seconds before reading your reply  So great!

Let's put that here also:


----------



## monomox (Jan 9, 2019)

I recently discovered Grover Washington Jr. I'm fascinated by his song Knucklehead, the arrangement, everything, maybe more as a producer... In other words, I don't think the song blows me away, but I find the whole (including the time in which it was released originally) very compelling. 
I feel like there's so much talent out there that we'll never know about. Ars longa...


----------



## Vin (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Felipe Álvarez (Jan 9, 2019)

1 - The Beatles
Always good!


----------



## olympiatvseries (Jan 10, 2019)

John Williams - Battle of Crait


----------



## Vin (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## 0on3 (Jan 23, 2019)

*Angel City 'face to face' !!*









*wadd'a fantastik album !!*


----------



## CT (Jan 24, 2019)

It's so interesting to hear the strings playing exposed like this, instead of the final version we all know. What a beautiful viola part. It's all beautiful.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 25, 2019)

Highly underrated. Been able be fortunate enough to see Kissin perform some of his works. It was magical.


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 25, 2019)

...and I could go on and on.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 25, 2019)

Last year I saw this band downtown at Blue Whale (if you live in LA you should go to BW) without knowing anything about the group except that it had Ben Monder, Craig Taborn and Trevor Dunn. (Those guys could do almost anything and I’d probably be interested in hearing it.) The above album has been in the car cd player ever since; great mix of comp/improv, 12-tone, prog, doom/death and Twin Peaks. Plenty of groups have attempted the above but few sound so cohesive. It’s so good that it got me to listen to Gorguts again.


----------



## Consona (Jan 26, 2019)

Those Goldsmith's, Horner's and Courage's pieces are absolutely incredible!


----------



## ghostnote (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Uncle Peter (Jan 29, 2019)

Wrong forum.. an hour mix (under an alter-ego) of some techno tracks I like.


----------



## Vin (Jan 29, 2019)

New NF EP, _Encores 2._

__


----------



## dflood (Jan 29, 2019)

Sometimes pop songs get it right. Sonic perfection here.


----------



## whiskers (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Feb 3, 2019)

Great series as well.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 4, 2019)

A piece of romantic music by Philippe Sarde on piano.


----------



## whiskers (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Feb 6, 2019)

Vin said:


>



Love it! You and I seem to be on the same page.


----------



## D Halgren (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## iliatilev (Feb 7, 2019)

Masterpiece:


----------



## Consona (Feb 8, 2019)

*Happy birthday, John Williams! *


----------



## whiskers (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## blougui (Feb 9, 2019)

dflood said:


> Sometimes pop songs get it right. Sonic perfection here.



To be honest, to me it's not pop, rather some soft jazz or something. I used to listen to Steely Dan back in 1980/82 and a few years later stopped and went back to my 1st loves - synths,mostly and some "real" pop. 
Something along the lines of MrBlue Sky from ELO would be what I'ld call "pop".
Back then, this Gaucho album has been played extensively on my turntable, and then The Nightfly. I was not 19, rather 17 
Awesome stuff, thanx !
Erik


----------



## CT (Feb 10, 2019)

I made the mistake of reading through the politics/drama sections of the forum.

Now fighting the urge to put my head through a window by listening to this.


----------



## CT (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Divico (Feb 12, 2019)

Silent Hill has been haunting me for a long time now. Especially those two tracks have something really atmospheric to them and bring something extra to the game:


And than there is of cause this classic from the first one


----------



## whiskers (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## CT (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Craig Duke (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## creativeforge (Feb 21, 2019)

I like to listen to it LOUD! 19 years ago - Galbatron remix.


----------



## CT (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 22, 2019)

Soulwax Live and loud, because it's friday!


----------



## Billy Palmer (Feb 22, 2019)

Saw this production on whim and can't stop listening to the soundtrack. Modular synth and demonic pop, its so good!!!


Recently got into Jonathon Harvey:


And busy re-obsessing over all things Gojira:


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 23, 2019)

A nice little piece of this french pop band


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 23, 2019)

Voulez vous essayer ces pianos


----------



## gregh (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## creativeforge (Feb 23, 2019)

ratherbirds said:


> Voulez vous essayer ces pianos




Une tournee de ces manufactures de l'Europe est sur mon bucket list...


----------



## ratherbirds (Feb 24, 2019)

Dreams and nightmares


----------



## heisenberg (Feb 24, 2019)

More info...

https://www.factmag.com/2019/02/07/akira-rabelais-cxvi/


----------



## thereus (Feb 24, 2019)

I sometimes get kind of stuck on songs like these.


----------



## Maxfabian (Feb 24, 2019)

This is just one of the best little pieces ever. So positive, cute and well orchestrated!


Just some amazing improv from Keith Jarret when visiting Marian Mcpartlands radio show.


It swings in a very nice way... (the bass player just kicks ass)


----------



## Vin (Feb 25, 2019)

RIP Mark Hollis. One of my favourite musicians of all time.


----------



## D Halgren (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## CT (Feb 28, 2019)

Incredible piece. One big riff on Beethoven.


----------



## CT (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 12, 2019)

Going old school these days:


----------



## whiskers (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 14, 2019)

Evidence that a simple chord-progression in C-Major can blow your mind (at least mine). The part from 2:00min is the most beautiful thing I've heard in ages.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 15, 2019)

Montisquirrel said:


> Evidence that a simple chord-progression in C-Major can blow your mind (at least mine). The part from 2:00min is the most beautiful thing I've heard in ages.



Aurora is super talented


----------



## whiskers (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## CT (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Mar 21, 2019)

miket said:


>



I guess that proves that posture doesn't matter. My back hurts just watching that!


----------



## whiskers (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Erick - BVA (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 24, 2019)

I remember both this and the debut Deicide album came out the same year. At the time I thought they were the most (Peter Lorre voice) "eeevill" rock music I'd ever heard.



Of course, this was before the second wave of Scandinavian Black Metal


----------



## thebob (Mar 25, 2019)

Relapse did re-issue the old death records ? remastered or what ?

edit : oh it's written remaster... sorry, lack of sleep.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 25, 2019)

thebob said:


> Relapse did re-issue the old death records ? remastered or what ?



I'm not sure it was Relapse, but I have a NICE set of digipak Death albums (all except Symbolic, which I never got into much).


----------



## thebob (Mar 25, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> I'm not sure it was Relapse, but I have a NICE set of digipak Death albums (all except Symbolic, which I never got into much).



yeah I edited my post after I opened my eyes a bit more. 
it seems they did the reissue, I didn't know, I'm out of this for a while, but remains deeply in me. 
(damned I love Symbolic !!)


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 25, 2019)

thebob said:


> yeah I edited my post after I opened my eyes a bit more.
> it seems they did the reissue, I didn't know, I'm out of this for a while, but remains deeply in me.
> (damned I love Symbolic !!)



Every Death fan I know really likes that album. I far preferred Sound of Perseverance. Just me.

In any event, Chuck was a bit of a groundbreaking composer in Death metal. Though I think it started with Atheist, Chuck did a lot to pioneer the progressive Death genre (bands like Suffocation did as well, I'm just not sure it was before or after....love Suffo).


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 25, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Every Death fan I know really likes that album. I far preferred Sound of Perseverance. Just me.
> 
> In any event, Chuck was a bit of a groundbreaking composer in Death metal. Though I think it started with Atheist, Chuck did a lot to pioneer the progressive Death genre (bands like Suffocation did as well, I'm just not sure it was before or after....love Suffo).


It's all about Human for me.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 25, 2019)

How bout some Confessor


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 25, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> It's all about Human for me.


Those guys from Cynic are great. Sean Reinert is an incredible drummer.

Did you guys see that on Amazon Prime there is a documentary about Death? I was shocked. I don't listen to that style of music anymore, the vocals annoy me, but I still dig some of the music.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 25, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> It's all about Human for me.



That's a great one...but I loved the first three albums best, especially Spiritual Healing, since it was the bridge between the brutal and the intricate.

If you're into Human, I highly recommend Suffocation's Pierced From Within.


----------



## halfwalk (Mar 25, 2019)

Been obsessed with this band lately.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 25, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> How bout some Confessor




This is really good, thanks! I hadn't heard of this band before.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 25, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> Those guys from Cynic are great. Sean Reinert is an incredible drummer.



That's another very fine band. I remember when all that stuff was going on in the early 90s, and then the Second Wave of Scandinavian Black Metal scene hit and everything was "kult". Great days for metal...I daresay just as good as the classic eras of Sabbath, Manowar, Priest, Maiden (yeah, it was called Metal then and I still call it that today, go figure).

I should also mention how much I love Thrash like Sodom, the Ride the Lightning and MOP albums (exclusively), Evil Dead, Kreator, Assassin, Slayer. Killer stuff and lots of fun. Around that time you had those great Bathory albums, too.

Metal's great music for us initiates.  \m/

Oh don't want to forget Nile and Dying Fetus. Guitarist Karl Sanders is a Rozsa fan.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 25, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> This is really good, thanks! I hadn't heard of this band before.


Yeah, for some reason they never really got any traction. That drummer is a technical beast! We used to call him the bolt thrower (before the band Bolt Thrower)


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 25, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> Those guys from Cynic are great. Sean Reinert is an incredible drummer.
> 
> Did you guys see that on Amazon Prime there is a documentary about Death? I was shocked. I don't listen to that style of music anymore, the vocals annoy me, but I still dig some of the music.


Also love Individual Thought Patterns! Cynic's Focus album changed my life! My friends in the band Today is the Day did an EP at Morrisound and brought back early Cynic demo's. So good!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Mar 26, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> Also love Individual Thought Patterns! Cynic's Focus album changed my life! My friends in the band Today is the Day did an EP at Morrisound and brought back early Cynic demo's. So good!



OMG I hadn't thought of Today is the Day since their first album, and I'm pretty positive I first found out about them through the old Relapse catalogue (late 90s I think?). Very cool band.

Geez, you guys are really getting me into the good stuff! Played the classic "Focus" last night, Cynic is just chockful of incredible musicians.


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 26, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> OMG I hadn't thought of Today is the Day since their first album, and I'm pretty positive I first found out about them through the old Relapse catalogue (late 90s I think?). Very cool band.
> 
> Geez, you guys are really getting me into the good stuff! Played the classic "Focus" last night, Cynic is just chockful of incredible musicians.


First two albums ( Supernova and Willpower ) were on AmRep. I think they went to Relapse on the third one. Here's the band that became TITD, Alien in the Land of Our Birth. You may like them as well.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 26, 2019)

Apparat’s typically-amazing new album, LP5. If you want to hear how one successfully combines electronic and acoustic instruments, where the whole is greater than the parts, look no further:


----------



## oboemaroni (Mar 26, 2019)

I've been absolutely blown away by the S Korean folk/electronica/??? artist Mid-Air Thief recently, the production is just bafflingly inventive (check the below from 1m10 to 1m30s as it morphs from Brazilian sounding bossa/folk into a sort of explosion of pyschadelic chip tune-ness) and the songwriting and performances are beautiful:


----------



## Vin (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Mar 30, 2019)

The best!


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 30, 2019)

Chick Corea & Gary Burton together again after a few decades...


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 30, 2019)

miket said:


>




There is a TON of great stuff that has been published on YouTube recently on Glenn Gouid. If you were into Gould way back when, it is worth revisiting. Holds up well over time including his interviews and ramblings.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## CT (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## heisenberg (Apr 2, 2019)

The opening to this is explosive. Try to listen to this work every few years.


----------



## Vin (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Apr 5, 2019)

Vin said:


>



I wasn't aware of this artist. Thanks!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 5, 2019)

Steve Lacy, Don Cherry - Evidence
Steve Lacy - Reflections


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Apr 5, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> I wasn't aware of this artist. Thanks!



Discovered her recently as well thanks to KEXP! Great sound.



D Halgren said:


>




This is awesome! You might like this, it's dark, claustrophobic and great too


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 5, 2019)

Vin said:


> Discovered her recently as well thanks to KEXP! Great sound.
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! You might like this, it's dark, claustophobic and great too



Oh yeah, I love Haxan! Bobby is amazing and his production chops are second to none!


----------



## Brian2112 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jon Anderson, Ian Anderson (From Jethro Tull), Billy Cobham, Chick Corea, Jean Luc Ponty and many others on this album. It’s just nuts! Prog with jazz players! There’s no link to the track “Come Up” but it’s the perfect mix of jazz and prog.


----------



## Craig Duke (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## J-M (Apr 8, 2019)

Hoping to pick up Periphery's and Devin Townsend's newest albums in a few days...been also listening to some classical music.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## CT (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## patrick76 (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## SvenE (Apr 25, 2019)

Olafur Arnalds re:member - strings quartets (EP).


----------



## Craig Duke (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## CoffeeLover (Apr 26, 2019)

feels odd that Jóhann is gone
remember him hanging out at 12Tónar an avantgarde&classical record shop in Reykjavík 
he was quite a nice guy and a brilliant musician and composer

im having a moment of metal right now


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 27, 2019)

D Halgren said:


>




Finally, a sensitive tribute and farewell to Jóhann Jóhannsson. Thank you Jóhann. Thank you.


----------



## Vin (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## DerGeist (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## dcoscina (Apr 29, 2019)

Cannot get enough of this gem. Goldsmith was truly a genius




This is a scene from the Euro version with Goldsmith's score intact. Channels Ravel and follows the action beauitfully


----------



## Vin (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## constaneum (Apr 30, 2019)

Kingdom hearts 3 soundtrack.......my current favourite by Yoko Shimomura. Somehow I didn't like her works for Final Fantasy 15 though. Felt kingdom hearts 3 is way better done musically.


----------



## smallberries (Apr 30, 2019)

CVS BANGERS!


----------



## PaulBrimstone (May 3, 2019)




----------



## CT (May 4, 2019)

What a sendoff!


----------



## Batrawi (May 5, 2019)

Vin said:


>



Just for quality assurance, I came here to make sure this piece has been posted


----------



## Denkii (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Vin (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Parsifal666 (May 10, 2019)

A ton of wind and brass quintets: Barber, Arnold, Ligeti, Hindemith, Janacek...awesome stuff and perfect for inspiration and my new libraries


----------



## whiskers (May 14, 2019)




----------



## CT (May 16, 2019)

Say what you will about Bono, but with Brian Eno and Daniel Lanois as the main forces behind the music, you can't go wrong. I absolutely love this kind of wistful, slightly bittersweet 80's/90's rock. There's something deeply comforting about it.


----------



## Vin (May 19, 2019)




----------



## StillLife (May 19, 2019)

Andrew Bird


----------



## Svyato (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Heledir (May 19, 2019)

Yoshimatsu, Takashi - And Birds Are Still...


----------



## whiskers (May 28, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (May 28, 2019)




----------



## whiskers (May 28, 2019)

Heledir said:


> Yoshimatsu, Takashi - And Birds Are Still...



Exquisite, thank you for sharing. Not sure if I had heard Mr. Yoshimatsu's work before but it is incredible. Great detail and orchestration, reminds me of Alexandre Desplat & Austin Wintory


----------



## jeremiahpena (May 28, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Exquisite, thank you for sharing. Not sure if I had heard Mr. Yoshimatsu's work before but it is incredible. Great detail and orchestration, reminds me of Alexandre Desplat & Austin Wintory



He's one of my favorites. Check out his guitar concerto "Pegasus Effect" and his saxophone concerto "Cyber Bird" (my favorite recording is with the Tokyo Philharmonic which isn't on Youtube but is on streaming services. The finale is exhilarating.), and Threnody to Toki.


----------



## angeruroth (May 28, 2019)

ImI listening the silence that surrounds me right now.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/recording-20190529-033212-mp3.20379/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## 0cme (May 28, 2019)

Love Yoshimatsu, he's been a big influence on me recently.


----------



## Vin (May 30, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (May 30, 2019)

Vin said:


>



I saw them in Atlanta on the Disintegration tour


----------



## Vin (May 30, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> I saw them in Atlanta on the Disintegration tour



Seeing them this summer, can't wait! His vocals are as good as ever.


----------



## Vin (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Jun 6, 2019)

Great movie and soundtrack!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 6, 2019)

Man, I listen to nothing. Haven't been for years. I hate it. I fear stagnation of my own vocabulary because of that. But I just can't seem to get into anything that's out there. I hate popular music, it drives me up a wall, and "artsy" stuff is mostly just more of the hypothermic, narcissistic, meandering bullcrap like always with these types. Maybe it's me.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 9, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Man, I listen to nothing. Haven't been for years. I hate it. I fear stagnation of my own vocabulary because of that. But I just can't seem to get into anything that's out there. I hate popular music, it drives me up a wall, and "artsy" stuff is mostly just more of the hypothermic, narcissistic, meandering bullcrap like always with these types. Maybe it's me.



I’m with you here...although I listen to “new” (new to me) music all the time. Most pop and independent music is bad. You have to dig though. It’s out there.

New Plaid album, so far so good!


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 9, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Man, I listen to nothing. Haven't been for years. I hate it. I fear stagnation of my own vocabulary because of that. But I just can't seem to get into anything that's out there. I hate popular music, it drives me up a wall, and "artsy" stuff is mostly just more of the hypothermic, narcissistic, meandering bullcrap like always with these types. Maybe it's me.


What are some of your favorite bands and artists?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jun 9, 2019)

patrick76 said:


> What are some of your favorite bands and artists?



Don't have many, unsurprisingly.  I really like these guys and buy every album they put out:



The drum production is incredible.

I was a real metalhead when I was young, so I still like Metallica and some other metal and hard rock classics. I really massively dislike contemporary rock and metal though. Also anything electronic. I turned into the cliché of the middle-aged guy who listens to the same 20 rock records in his car and has no clue about navigating social media. Like Johnny Lawrence from Kobra Kai.

This is cool:


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 10, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> Don't have many, unsurprisingly.  I really like these guys and buy every album they put out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That Opeth song is cool. I always thought they just did black metal. Obviously I haven't been in the loop with their work. Definitely will check out more from them. 

The drums are really great. Made me think of this Jonas Hellborg Group album I have...

Ha! 695 views on youtube! This is very popular.

I agree it is difficult to find new bands in the heavy metal/ hard rock genre that are good. Coheed and Cambria have grown on me. I appreciate the variety in their work. It seems like they are a "love them or hate them" kind of band though. I guess I probably wouldn't call them heavy metal or hard rock... more like some kind of progressive thing. ....kind of funny I'm calling Coheed a newer band... I'm middle aged. 

Cobra Kai, Never Dies!


----------



## CT (Jun 15, 2019)

God damn!


----------



## Vin (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## ratherbirds (Jun 24, 2019)

just a few piano notes and his words well found


----------



## CT (Jun 24, 2019)

Music for bittersweet heartbreak.


----------



## bosone (Jul 3, 2019)

This is the summer hit of 2019!
Awesome mix of parody, (black) metal and reggeton.
Nanowar are super!


----------



## JohnG (Jul 3, 2019)

^^ hilarious


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## CT (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## CT (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## PaulBrimstone (Jul 9, 2019)

Weird stuff — my roots are showing!
Story here: https://www.theguardian.com/music/2...lt-album-plants-youtube-algorithm-mort-garson


----------



## dropsnorz (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Craig Duke (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## iliatilev (Jul 27, 2019)

Casiopea are gods 😁


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Uncle Peter (Aug 8, 2019)

I went to the Sci Fi Prom last night. 
This really blew me away . Carly Paradis - The Innocents.


----------



## CT (Aug 8, 2019)

D Halgren said:


>




I didn't pay any attention to this movie, but this is really interesting stuff!


----------



## Brian2112 (Aug 13, 2019)

Can’t believe they pulled it off live!


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 13, 2019)

Can’t believe Synthpunk is gone... yet his thread survives! (Even though, again, this is NOT a music appreciation thread.  )


----------



## thevisi0nary (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## SvenE (Aug 29, 2019)

Ólafur Arnalds, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Robert Ames performing ...og lengra



You can also listen to this on my Spotify "Neo-Classical" Playlist :


----------



## CT (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Erick - BVA (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## CGR (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## al_net77 (Sep 13, 2019)

Piano evening...


----------



## SvenE (Sep 20, 2019)

Ad Astra (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) by Max Richter


Preview, download or stream Ad Astra (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) by Max Richter




dg.lnk.to


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Vik (Sep 22, 2019)

New Johann Johansson release.


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 22, 2019)

Vivaldi's music is even more beautiful on an organ:


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm listening to Vivaldi (and many others besides) in St Marks Square tonight. It might be the rather fine red wine, the slightly damp weather, or the sheer beauty of Venice itself, plus the fact that I'm with the woman who has been by my side for over thirty years, but its absolutely magical.......

Life really doesn't get much better than this.

Tomorrow is for the Opera....


----------



## CT (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## iliatilev (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## CT (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## D Halgren (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## CT (Oct 7, 2019)

I really hope Mahler had the right idea about life and death here, because I'd like to hang out with he and Lenny eventually.


----------



## merlinhimself (Oct 13, 2019)

I've recently rediscovered my love for Radiohead, can't believe how good they are


----------



## CT (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## CT (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## CT (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## dcoscina (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## dcoscina (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## patrick76 (Oct 26, 2019)

Yvette Young. Glad I stumbled upon her via youtube. Creative stuff and an interesting guitarist.


----------



## CT (Oct 27, 2019)

Really good late-night listening.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 27, 2019)

I've been listening to this piece these days. This is such a beautiful folk song written by Robert Nathaniel Dett (1882 – 1943), a Canadian-American Black composer, but the first 36 sec, and at 2:34 is among the deepest vocal work I have ever heard. I can't believe that this piece has only gotten 20 likes in 11 years on Youtube.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 30, 2019)

This track is so beautiful. In terms of structure / arrangement, sounddesign and groove...., this is so good.

I guess I just found my personal "artist of the year".


----------



## Vin (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Darthmorphling (Dec 6, 2019)

Not the typical fare for most of the members, but this is one of my new favorite bands. The entire band is tight and has some of the most talented musicians in metal today. If you are not into heavy music the first video is the one to start with. The second one is not a ballad, but shows the diverse range of her voice.





The current Soundtrack I have playing for my classroom right now.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 6, 2019)

Vuja Wang ….all-day Tidal Playlist. This is one recent selection.


----------



## KEM (Dec 6, 2019)

Best song of 2019!!!


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## LamaRose (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 7, 2019)

Giya Kancheli - Styx

(This one is only the first of 7 parts)
This piece has insane dynamics. So, what did I do? (Call me a weirdo, but) I compressed it a bit, then did an upsampling to 5.1 - and well, now I can listen to it really loud, and with a guaranteed "wow" effect...


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Vin (Dec 8, 2019)

Stunning as usual.


----------



## Vin (Dec 19, 2019)

https://universalpicturesawards.com/1917/score


----------



## CT (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 21, 2019)

This performance leaves me searching in vain of suitable adjectives to describe it...


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 21, 2019)

I recently discovered this little latin rite of spring 😊


----------



## CT (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## IdealSequenceG (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## CT (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Technostica (Dec 24, 2019)

Hildegard von Bingen - Voice of the Blood. 

A friend gave me the CD and it turned me on to her.


----------



## river angler (Dec 24, 2019)

the song was actually based on Schubert's impromptu No.3 but nevertheless a wonderful timeless and poignant lyrical gem!


----------



## JyTy (Dec 30, 2019)

I recently got a pair of Sony's WH-1000XM3. So I got myself a Tidal subscription and I'm currently listening to *Heavier Things* by John Mayer in 360 Audio... Quite impressed!! It sounds amazing.


----------



## CT (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Vin (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## CT (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## John Longley (Jan 8, 2020)

Current:


A few minutes ago:


And


----------



## giwro (Jan 8, 2020)

Hans Werner Henze guitar music, Koechlien Les Bandor-log


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Vin (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Vin (Jan 17, 2020)

Can't get enough.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 18, 2020)

The Death of Lagertha!


----------



## Vin (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Vin (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Craig Duke (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Consona (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Vin (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## woodslanding (Feb 10, 2020)

I heard Ravel's La Valse _for the first time_ in a performance by the Colorado Symphony last weekend, and I was utterly bowled over by this piece!! The utter unsuitability of the Strauss Waltz as an anti-war statement, coupled with the orchestrational virtuosity on display, had me laughing and crying simultaneously as the piece self-destructed at the end. I don't know how I lived my whole life this far without hearing it, but to call it life-changing doesn't seem like an exaggeration at all....

I've been listening down to versions on youTube. My favorite so far is the Bernstein, mostly because of how they do the swells at 12:18. A lot of conductors rush this, but Bernstein really lets me feel the wind of the gigantic waltz-tentacles as they sweep by at high velocity inches from my head. The time-warping reverse effect a couple of bars later is also the best I've heard. The clocks really do begin to run backwards! And the self-absorbed portamento effect at 7:18 is extra disgusting here. I'm wondering what the instruction in the part is (haven't gotten into reading the score yet) because in a lot of the performances it really doesn't come out, like they are trying to do some sort of false harmonic or something and it's not quite working?



I also really like both the versions by the Frankfurt Radio Symphony. The sound is very dry, and I can hear the woodwind interplay really well. And they take it all a little slower than most, which lets it breathe.... Good for hearing all the notes.



This performance misses the ending, but wins for most obnoxious bass interjections (sounds like some pretty close mic'ing, and maybe a boost in post?) It's not just volume though, the timing is exquisitely ignorant of the lyricism that precedes it, without throwing off the feel afterwards.



I'm going to listen to this one again before bed:



I was underwhelmed the first time, but it does have the most views (whatever) and I do really love the surrealistic dynamic swelling in the strings at the 2 minute mark, it's almost artificial-sounding (maybe take the edge off those CC1 curves? --no never mind, leave it, it's great...) 

edit, 12 min later: _No this is a great version. Boy can I hear a lot of detail, and the tempo really breathes well. I think I was distracted the first time by watching the conductor, who doesn't appear that engaged. But just listening, not watching, I really like it.... _

Anyway, if you have favorite versions of this piece, let me know. This is making me wonder what other seminal works I may have utterly missed in my 50-some years on the planet.... if you folks have suggestions, I'm all ears!


----------



## jeremiahpena (Feb 11, 2020)

woodslanding said:


> Anyway, if you have favorite versions of this piece, let me know. This is making me wonder what other seminal works I may have utterly missed in my 50-some years on the planet.... if you folks have suggestions, I'm all ears!



Nothing will ever top the Boulez with the Berlin Philharmonic recording for me. It has an apocalyptic quality that I find hard to describe.



2:45 This bit sounds rather triumphant in most recordings, but in this one it sounds almost scary. 11:55 the brass has this wonderful swagger I absolutely love. And the ending takes its time while still being completely devastating.


----------



## woodslanding (Feb 11, 2020)

jeremiahpena said:


> Nothing will ever top the Boulez with the Berlin Philharmonic recording for me. It has an apocalyptic quality that I find hard to describe.
> 
> 
> 
> 2:45 This bit sounds rather triumphant in most recordings, but in this one it sounds almost scary. 11:55 the brass has this wonderful swagger I absolutely love. And the ending takes its time while still being completely devastating.



Right off the bat, I like the run time. Almost 14 minutes!

Ha!, I dig the timpani jumping the gun at 4:20-- That moment has never worked for me, this time it's awesome! Like a real artillery shell! And again a minute later, perfect.

At 6:40 you can really hear the brass limping, like in real Strauss (also Mexican Banda)--is that a dying art, or just not being applied to this piece? I've been missing it in all the other recordings (as well as the CSO performance). It's not exactly tight here, but I like the feeling. 

Definitely the best ending. The reverse stuff is EPIC!!!!

Thanks for this!


----------



## Royosho (Feb 12, 2020)

african / irish fusion - more cowbell!


----------



## woodslanding (Feb 12, 2020)

Royosho said:


> african / irish fusion - more cowbell!



Funny, this came up in conversation yesterday. Hadn't thought about it since I saw them at WOMAD in 1998 or so! Must revisit!


----------



## Royosho (Feb 17, 2020)

I didn't know the cellist was Tina Guo! One of my favorite soundtracks/games.


----------



## Vin (Feb 17, 2020)

Stellar song and production.


----------



## Vin (Feb 17, 2020)

Speaking of Kamasi Washington...


----------



## Royosho (Feb 18, 2020)

live playing 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Royosho (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Royosho (Feb 18, 2020)

go internet go!


----------



## jonathanparham (Feb 18, 2020)

Vin said:


> Speaking of Kamasi Washington...



Saw him live. After Jesus. . . this man is the truth! lol


----------



## Vin (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 4, 2020)

*Strauss, J.II: Waltzes, Polkas & Marches*
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009CC2ABE/ref=dm_ws_ps_adp (Wiener Philharmoniker and Willi Boskovsky)


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 4, 2020)

Ravel: Le Tombeau du Couperin, version for small orchestra

A masterclass in instrumentation...


----------



## Sharon14 (Mar 6, 2020)

Usually Johnny Cash, but I must admit my taste in music is quite variate. I recently discovered Two Feet and have been listening to his tunes for a few days now, really interesting voice.


----------



## Sharon14 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine. When I'm in a gloomy mood or when I miss my sweetheart, this song and Love of My Life by Queen are on replay non-stop.


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 14, 2020)

"Rive Droite Rive Gauche" Film Soundtrack of Michel Berger.


----------



## Ivan M. (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Heledir (Mar 22, 2020)

Last friday I was supposed to go see a performance of my favourite piece of music. Because of COVID19, it was cancelled.


I'm sure it would've been magistral experiencing it in person.


----------



## visiblenoise (Mar 22, 2020)

Last Friday I think it was, I took advantage of Bandcamp's not taking a cut from the artist that day (some coronavirus awareness thing), and finally bought this album that I had open in my browser for the longest time and was listening to for free:


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 22, 2020)

Frickin masterpiece by Goldsmith


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 25, 2020)

Departure, by Joe Hisaishi, performed with the LSO




By the way, Spotify recently added a lot of his albums which were not available before (at least to Europeans)


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Vin (Mar 26, 2020)

**


----------



## D Halgren (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## J-M (Mar 26, 2020)

I've been listening to Joe Hisaishi's soundtrack for Princess Mononoke. Damn this guys writes beautiful melodies. I've been playing games from Japanese studios recently, so Japanese composers have been my main source of music lately. It's interesting how different it sounds...


----------



## ratherbirds (Mar 27, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> By the way, Spotify recently added a lot of his albums which were not available before (at least to Europeans)


Awesome. Some titles are still missing from the originals. For example I did not find this title that I like (voice and orchestration) in the soundtrack of porco rosso :


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 29, 2020)

Listening to Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima by Krzysztof Penderecki, who passed away today.


----------



## Technostica (Apr 4, 2020)

This came on just now on a Spotify playlist: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kYc55bXJFI (Ólafur Arnalds - Near Light)


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 4, 2020)

Budapest Blimp


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Vin (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Monkberry (Apr 11, 2020)

Been watching The Handmaid's Tale during the Coronavirus lockdown and at the end of season 3 episode 11, an interesting song was brought in to support the climactic conclusion. It seemed familiar but I couldn't quite place it. They let the entire song play out and as I listened to the two parts (A & B) I kept thinking this is probably Kate Bush. Went to Google and sure enough it was Kate Bush's Cloudbusting. A somewhat quirky yet simple theme but so powerful married to that ending scene. I can't imaging a better choice and they let it play in its entirety. Whoever picked that song, give that person a raise!


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 18, 2020)

Wow... the power of the human voice and story-telling, beyond words...


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 18, 2020)

Heledir said:


> Last friday I was supposed to go see a performance of my favourite piece of music. Because of COVID19, it was cancelled.
> 
> 
> I'm sure it would've been magistral experiencing it in person.



Beautiful work, one of my favorites too. I saw it live some 10 years ago (a cycle of all the symphonies and the concerto) here and loved it.


----------



## passsacaglia (Apr 19, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Can’t believe Synthpunk is gone... yet his thread survives! (Even though, again, this is NOT a music appreciation thread.  )



Hey dude! Just found this comment in this thread. This may be kind of offtopic or not -
but I haven't heard from him in about since late April 2018 - I emailed him couple times during the summer (since we had regular email contact and were sharing music and memories!) and then I remember the hurricanes were blasting on the coasts and I knew he was about to move to S.C...
Emailed him couple times, they got through but I didn't get any replies. When I texted Merry Christmas to him and just wanted to see how it was going I got an email-error message from gmail saying that the email wasn't used anymore/couldn't find .

Also emailed the admins of VI because I was worried, didn't hear anything. Then I had some personal stuff going on in the meantime so I forgot the whole thing. But yeah ... I really don't hope he's gone Gone.

Best! Daveman


oh yeah, and I'm still listening to The Midnight and all those 80s music. But I recently discovered Electric Gems youtube page and especially This song has some amazing harmonies :


----------



## Vin (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## creativeforge (Apr 20, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Wow... the power of the human voice and story-telling, beyond words...




@BelaDMedia - An interesting, powerful, wild unique voice to sample, maybe?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2020)

Every day for this past week: Sonsun by Niks Frahm (from his 2018 album).

This is also on heavy rotation. Sample pack is being made available over at Spitfire Audio


----------



## peladio (May 4, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 4, 2020)

peladio said:


>



Ryuichi! What a great composer... thx. Just the other day I listened to a pop track he did with Iggy Pop...

Love the totally laid back groove he’s got going on here:


----------



## peladio (May 4, 2020)

Indeed..such a versatile and great composer..


----------



## Uncle Peter (May 6, 2020)

Always nice to find new interepretations of JSB... 
One of my favourite pieces and sounds particularly ethereal played on the piano by Vikingur


----------



## muziksculp (May 18, 2020)

Hans Zimmer 'Widows' Soundtrack.


----------



## Denkii (May 18, 2020)




----------



## creativeforge (May 22, 2020)

Sublime little piece...


----------



## Social_Ghost1 (May 23, 2020)

Fleetwood Mac - Albatross mainly the last week or so.


----------



## D Halgren (May 28, 2020)




----------



## CT (May 28, 2020)

Uncle Peter said:


> Always nice to find new interepretations of JSB...
> One of my favourite pieces and sounds particularly ethereal played on the piano by Vikingur




Perfect!


----------



## dcoscina (May 28, 2020)




----------



## yoshi-1 (Jun 7, 2020)

Her Live Performances are so addicting.. The music of 'Sheena Ringo' is really worth listening to.


----------



## harmaes (Jun 7, 2020)

I’ve just created a new piano playlist called Soulful and Contemporary piano which contains a number of my favorite piano (based) compositions: Playlist here

I’ve also created playlists with Modern Neoclassical music and one specifically with music from Jóhann Jóhansson.


----------



## Malieus (Jun 7, 2020)

Total vibes today.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Heledir (Jun 7, 2020)

Vaughan Williams' 5th Symphony: 


The Romanza movement (17:20) always shatters me. 

And one needs a healthy shattering every now and then.


----------



## Akarin (Jun 10, 2020)

Right now, a lot of Trevor Morris and Steve Jablonsky.


----------



## CT (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Technostica (Jun 11, 2020)

Is That So?
John McLaughlin with vocalist Shankar Mahadevan and Ustad Zakir Hussain on tabla.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Vin (Jun 13, 2020)

Beautiful...


----------



## Ivan M. (Jun 17, 2020)

love this so much!


----------



## Ivan M. (Jun 17, 2020)

Not to open a new thread, hear this high-hat:


?

I literally feel it in the back of my neck and it's disgusting, altough the music is nice. Anyone else feel the same?

edit: using headphones


----------



## Ivan M. (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## muziksculp (Jun 22, 2020)

Max Richter's Score for Miss Sloane , love the vibe of this soundtrack.


----------



## coppi (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## easyrider (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Mukkenerd (Jun 25, 2020)

Of course there is only one choice:


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 29, 2020)

Love Justin Melland's Synthy scores. 

His score for the Starz series 'Wrong Man' is wonderful, if you are into this type of scores, which I am.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Jul 3, 2020)

Just found this piece on youtube, there are no words.

Composer - Georgy Vasilyevich Sviridov


----------



## jonnybutter (Jul 3, 2020)

easyrider said:


>




what a great album!


----------



## easyrider (Jul 3, 2020)

jonnybutter said:


> what a great album!




Yep!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 3, 2020)

From Singer/Songwriter over Progressive to SICK as hell 🥰


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## LamaRose (Jul 3, 2020)

Wait until those killer vocal harmonies hit... Alex is one talented cat:


----------



## Gene Pool (Jul 3, 2020)

tadam said:


> Just found this piece on youtube, there are no words.
> 
> Composer - Georgy Vasilyevich Sviridov



Beautiful.

I can't connect the solo voice—which has a great but mature tone—to what looks like to me to be a 16-year-old young man. Really wasn't expecting that at all when I saw him standing at the ready.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 3, 2020)

Parsifal666 said:


> Mahler revelation: I woke up at 4 am and, instead of doing my usual composing, arranging, and studies, took the time to really_ listen_ to this symphony (headphones on, lying comfortably in a pitch black room).
> 
> A brief sidetrack: Mahler for me was mostly the 1st, 5th, 6th, and 9th symphonies. But with an early Xmas gift of the complete Bernstein conducted symphonies, I became determined to get as much as I could out of each one. And voila! My endeavor has already provided great fruit, I developed a new and profound appreciation for the 2nd, "Resurrection Symphony" first, and today I was in tears finishing up the final movement of this, the glorious 3rd!
> 
> Mahler was heavily influenced by Wagner, and it shows in his maddeningly idiosyncratic placement of resolutions. He was a genius at knowing how to place a resolution at the most spine chillingly effective time; he could make you go on the edge of your seat waiting for the drop. But whenever it came, it was an epiphany. What a Master.


I recently had a go with the third as I’m more of a fan of his 6th, 9th and orchestral song cycles but was mightily impressed with the Third. 
I’ve also been listening to a ton of Korngold. Genius!


----------



## Rory (Jul 3, 2020)

The new Thomas Adès/Kirill Gerstein release "In Seven Days"...


----------



## robcs (Jul 3, 2020)

I can’t believe it’s taken me until now to discover Yngwie Malmsteen. So now I’m in catch up mode


----------



## iwritemusic (Jul 10, 2020)

If this isn't the definitive performance, I don't know what is.


----------



## iliatilev (Jul 12, 2020)

An orchestral version of Labyrinth by Mondo Grosso.. Pure masterpiece 
😎


----------



## tf-drone (Jul 15, 2020)

Pure ambient bliss


----------



## toomanynotes (Jul 15, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Pure ambient bliss



Reminds me of how we all sound when testing a new synth vst.


----------



## tf-drone (Jul 16, 2020)

Quick and easy, Morty's second SQ.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 25, 2020)

Apollo 11 Soundtrack by Matt Morton. I Love Synthy Soundtracks, this one is great


----------



## el-bo (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## batonruse (Aug 15, 2020)

Achingly Beautiful


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 16, 2020)

After falling ill and cancelling his shows at the RAH (for which I had tickets) and Vienna in 2018, John Williams returned in January 2020 to Vienna.

Deutsche Grammophon have released a CD/Vinyl and CD/Bluray of this concert which has been mastered in Dolby Atmos.

Got to say, It makes me want to throw all my sample libraries in the bin. The excepts are stunning. Bluray is available from 2 October. This will be going on the projector when it arrives.....


----------



## iwritemusic (Aug 18, 2020)

The great Patrick Gowers...


----------



## Oliverwilson1987 (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm listening to Rammstein and Lana Del Rey right now.
And yes, I have a very strange combination of musical tastes. ))


----------



## Zardoz (Aug 27, 2020)

I was just listening to this today. The sound and performances are impeccable, but it was often ruined for me by inexplicably slow tempos that really suck all the energy and excitement out of the music. The Raiders March and Adventures on Earth were the two biggest offenders. Just soooo slow. Why I wonder?





Michael Antrum said:


> After falling ill and cancelling his shows at the RAH (for which I had tickets) and Vienna in 2018, John Williams returned in January 2020 to Vienna.
> 
> Deutsche Grammophon have released a CD/Vinyl and CD/Bluray of this concert which has been mastered in Dolby Atmos.
> 
> Got to say, It makes me want to throw all my sample libraries in the bin. The excepts are stunning. Bluray is available from 2 October. This will be going on the projector when it arrives.....


----------



## Vin (Sep 17, 2020)

Impeccable live performance.


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 19, 2020)

Piano heaven...



​


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 19, 2020)

Varese-Arcana (Boulez cond)
Berg- Three Pieces for Orchestra
Goldsmith- Planet of the Apes


----------



## JohnG (Sep 19, 2020)

nice list, David. I absolutely love Berg, though haven't listened to it as much lately. Lulu -- awesome. Violin concerto -- awesome. Wozzeck -- triple awesome.

and Goldsmith's POTA -- nifty despite the hideous recording I have.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## CT (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## river angler (Sep 20, 2020)

Never fails to bring a tear to my eye watching this! But as one of the most beautiful, joyous, spontaneous moments captured on film it celebrates that rare occasion when one musician throws both her fellow companions on stage and us the audience into sheer musical wonderland!...


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 20, 2020)

JohnG said:


> nice list, David. I absolutely love Berg, though haven't listened to it as much lately. Lulu -- awesome. Violin concerto -- awesome. Wozzeck -- triple awesome.
> 
> and Goldsmith's POTA -- nifty despite the hideous recording I have.


Hi John,

check your PM.


----------



## Brian2112 (Sep 20, 2020)

Seems like every song they do is in 7/8 or 5/8. That makes me happy.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 20, 2020)

JohnG said:


> nice list, David. I absolutely love Berg, though haven't listened to it as much lately. Lulu -- awesome. Violin concerto -- awesome. Wozzeck -- triple awesome.
> 
> and Goldsmith's POTA -- nifty despite the hideous recording I have.


Berg for me is my fave of the second Viennese school. He formed a dramatic context for serialism that makes it more accessible. Plus I think if Mahler lived longer, his music would have evolved into what Berg was doing.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 20, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Berg for me is my fave of the second Viennese school. He formed a dramatic context for serialism that makes it more accessible. Plus I think if Mahler lived longer, his music would have evolved into what Berg was doing.



Agree 100% about Berg. You can keep the other guys and I'll hang with him all day.

IDK about Mahler; no doubt I'm misguided but I can't find love there.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 20, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Agree 100% about Berg. You can keep the other guys and I'll hang with him all day.
> 
> IDK about Mahler; no doubt I'm misguided but I can't find love there.


Mahler's 10th symphony which wasn't finished at the time of his death, began to foreshadow the abandonment of tonal music even moreso than his highly chromatic well known canon.


----------



## CT (Sep 20, 2020)

One of the most engaging new pieces I've heard in a while!


----------



## col (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Heledir (Sep 30, 2020)

Can't - like - Orchestral Tools get this guy into a studio and make a gorgeous, comprehensive Dilruba VI?





Such character.


----------



## mscp (Sep 30, 2020)

This:


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 1, 2020)

Admirers of John Luther Adams should love this... glad that I took the time to _watch_ this impressive piece:


----------



## iwritemusic (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## thor1 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 7, 2020)

Been getting into Vincent d'Indy lately.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 7, 2020)

Gustav Holst, too (not just The Planets)


----------



## thor1 (Oct 7, 2020)

that amazing Trio ethnic project I listen a lot lately


----------



## easyrider (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## iwritemusic (Oct 8, 2020)

Always been one of my favs, so rich and refined:


----------



## CT (Oct 14, 2020)

This has to be the best channel on YouTube right now.


----------



## Ivan M. (Oct 17, 2020)

In case you haven't heard this masterpiece yet:


----------



## Tice (Oct 17, 2020)

Oh Jacob... how art thou Jacob... :D


----------



## Wes Antczak (Oct 17, 2020)

How to Train Your Dragon The Deluxe Edition. Highly recommended, also a great essay in the booklet.


----------



## Arbee (Oct 17, 2020)

Every once in a while I go back to this and am always impressed. In case you've not heard/seen it...


----------



## SvenE (Oct 18, 2020)

Finally a new Woodkid album!


----------



## Ivan M. (Oct 18, 2020)

Another masterpiece


----------



## rnieto (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## JohnG (Oct 18, 2020)

Heledir said:


> Can't - like - Orchestral Tools get this guy into a studio and make a gorgeous, comprehensive Dilruba VI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes -- an amazingly expressive instrument. There's one on East West SILK that I've been using.

[note: I have received free products from East West


----------



## heisenberg (Oct 23, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Yes -- an amazingly expressive instrument. There's one on East West SILK that I've been using.
> 
> [note: I have received free products from East West



Interesting. I guess L. Shankar's Double necked electric violin was modelled after this instrument.




And yes Mark O'Connor is stealing a lot of the show in the above video clip.


----------



## el-bo (Oct 23, 2020)

Stunning...Every time!










A playlist with more, here:


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Nico (Oct 24, 2020)

I find it refreshing


----------



## Fenicks (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Ivan M. (Oct 28, 2020)

If anyone wants to feel bad about their wind or guitar playing capabilities, watch this:


----------



## Ivan M. (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Nico (Oct 29, 2020)

I was not ready for this


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 2, 2020)

Lately, listening to lots of uplifting, Up Tempo... *Synth Wave*


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 9, 2020)

I love this girl, voice and poetry... Some gems need to be unearthed... 

Her name is Kim June Johnson.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 10, 2020)

Original and brilliant


----------



## mscp (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## patrick76 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ariana Grande performing with Thundercat. Never thought I would see this. The world is an interesting place.


----------



## batonruse (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Ivan M. (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 27, 2020)

Right now some dark, melancholic, avant-garde synthwave with vocals by David Eugene Edwards which here and there awakens slight memories of Edward Ka-Spel (The Tear Garden), Diary of Dreams or Fields of Nephilim ...

The Song gets better with every minute ❤


----------



## Vin (Dec 2, 2020)

**


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 15, 2020)

Orchestral suite by one of the greatest contemporary Hungarian composers, Zsófia Tallér:


----------



## noises on (Dec 15, 2020)

Cant get enough of Albertos sumptious use of a cinematic orchestra.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ivan M. (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## dcoscina (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm obsessed with this piece right now.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 17, 2020)

Listening to this which, IMHO, is the greatest piece of music ever written:


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 18, 2020)

Just sharing a little tool that can help discovering things.









Music-Map - Find Similar Music


Music-Map is the similar music finder that helps you find similar bands and artists to the ones you love.



www.music-map.com





Sooo many things to listen to...


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 18, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Just sharing a little tool that can help discovering things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gaaf!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 18, 2020)

Recent news about monoliths gave me the urge to re-watch the Dawn Of Man scene for the n-th time. Somehow it inspired this playlist, that is playing while I’m typing this post. Enjoy!


----------



## youngpokie (Dec 18, 2020)

LudovicVDP said:


> Just sharing a little tool that can help discovering things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@LudovicVDP do you have any pointers on this? I tried it for some classical music but I'm completely lost as to how to use it. 

They put Brahms next to Paganini and Purcell, Wagner and Mussorgsky as the opposites. 

And the best part - George Enescu is pretty close to Toto Cutugno..... ?!?!?!


----------



## Technostica (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MichaelB (Dec 19, 2020)

My daily bread


----------



## LudovicVDP (Dec 21, 2020)

youngpokie said:


> @LudovicVDP do you have any pointers on this? I tried it for some classical music but I'm completely lost as to how to use it.
> 
> They put Brahms next to Paganini and Purcell, Wagner and Mussorgsky as the opposites.
> 
> And the best part - George Enescu is pretty close to Toto Cutugno..... ?!?!?!




It works a bit like a Spotify/Amazon/... suggestions. "People who liked this also liked that". And you always need to consider it from the center point (which is the artist you select)
I don't really know what's the source of it.

When I type Brahms I indeed find Paganini, Purcell and Wagner pretty close. Mussorgsky a bit further away. It doesn't mean it's the opposite, though. Just that Mussorgsky is a bit less likely to be listened to than Wagner when you compare them both from a Brahms perspective. But it's still close enough that it appears in the list (you won't see Metallica showing when selecting Brahms, for instance  ) 
I can't say if that's right or not. My knowledge in classical music is, unfortunately, too limited to assess. 

Typing Enescu, I can't find Cutugno. Did you mean they should have been close? 

Anyway, I didn't make that site myself and I will certainly not vouch for its accuracy. But for a lot a music I like, it gives some nice idea of groups in the same sphere. Sometimes very little known bands I was really surprised to see. So... It works for me.


----------



## PeterN (Dec 28, 2020)

I got this in youtube suggestions - bcs I wrote about wolf and sheep here few days ago. Pretty ok video.


----------



## youngpokie (Dec 28, 2020)

MichaelB said:


> My daily bread


@MichaelB wow, this is slow.....!!! What do you think about this


----------



## el-bo (Dec 31, 2020)

Joni Mitchell, with an almost dream line-up (Personally I would’ve moved Alias to percussion duties, and subbed-in Colaiuta on kit).


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 31, 2020)

one of the interesting albums of this artist "Hello Meteor"


----------



## Technostica (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## goonman (Dec 31, 2020)

chairhouse


## Feb. 29, 2020: 2268 tunes, the HALF of 4536 tunes, is achieved. Thanks for your kind supports.. : ) ## Sep. 20, 2019: soundcloud has a big trouble for uploading music. So I failed to upload #2106




soundcloud.com





Been listening to this guy for sometime now. Music is very relaxing. Straight piano, numerous pieces and each song is very similar in style but good just the same.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 31, 2020)

Around 4 AM, I listen to the sparrows sing. Beautiful
From 7 am to 8 pm I listen to the trucks and cars go by. Completely different


----------



## JohnG (Dec 31, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I'm obsessed with this piece right now.



great one, David. listening to it on Spotify right now! I haven't listened to enough Bartok lately.


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 31, 2020)

JohnG said:


> great one, David. listening to it on Spotify right now! I haven't listened to enough Bartok lately.


I just got the complete works for Xmas and it’s an amazing set. Beautiful recordings- the Solti ones are my favourite 

Bela Bartok: Complete Works


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 31, 2020)

JohnG said:


> great one, David. listening to it on Spotify right now! I haven't listened to enough Bartok lately.


This recording of Wooden Prince won a Grammy actually and is probably the most recommended reading of this tragically underrated ballet.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 2, 2021)

I discovered this one. Great piece:


----------



## GdT (Jan 2, 2021)

André Rieu (and his Johann Strauss Orchestra) New Years concerts re-played on TV. Very entertaining and amusing. Makes a nice change from po faced "serious" music.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 2, 2021)

This collab of Mick Karn and Peter Murphy remains a highlight of the eighties (for me haha):





That combination of fretless bass and them woodwinds, paired with Murphy’s gothic vocals... love it


----------



## Rossy (Jan 2, 2021)

Decided to go back and listen to music i remember growing up, just came across this beauty, fond memories


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 11, 2021)

This has become my warmup piece on both keys and drums every day.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Rossy (Jan 11, 2021)

Just finished Star Wars 24bit, amazing work if you just concentrate on a group of instruments throughout. An ear opener for sure.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## telecode101 (Jan 12, 2021)

..


----------



## Crowe (Jan 12, 2021)

Sawano Horiyuki.

Constantly.

I blame Jason3.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2021)

HELL YES!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2021)

el-bo said:


>



Owwww nice. I remember my mind was blown when I played the very first track off of Amok.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 13, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Owwww nice. I remember my mind was blown when I played the very first track off of Amok.


Actually, not sure i ever heard the album in it's entirety. There was a moment (A moment, measured in years) where I had to distance myself from Yorke's stuff. Not sure what it was, I'd been so into Radiohead since The Bends, through In Rainbows, and really loved his first solo album. For some reason TKOL just didn't click with me, Not for a long time. So I just let it all go for a while. Took a while for Moon-Shaped Pool to get it's claws into me, also.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 13, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Actually, not sure i ever heard the album in it's entirety. There was a moment (A moment, measured in years) where I had to distance myself from Yorke's stuff. Not sure what it was, I'd been so into Radiohead since The Bends, through In Rainbows, and really loved his first solo album. For some reason TKOL just didn't click with me, Not for a long time. So I just let it all go for a while. Took a while for Moon-Shaped Pool to get it's claws into me, also.


I can totally relate to how things like that sometimes occur. For some reason I have never found the energy (?) to spend time to get myself acquainted with Mark Hollis’ later work. Though I will likely revere it, once I do. Can’t explain really...


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I can totally relate to how things like that sometimes occur. For some reason I have never found the energy (?) to spend time to get myself acquainted with Mark Hollis’ later work. Though I will likely revere it, once I do. Can’t explain really...


I think we just go through phases with music, just as with most other things. Over-exposure might be part of the equation, in some cases. I did have to look up who Mark Hollis was, though


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I think we just go through phases with music, just as with most other things. Over-exposure might be part of the equation, in some cases. I did have to look up who Mark Hollis was, though


This remains one of the most heart wrenching songs I’ve ever heard... about Mark’s brother who died of a drugs OD


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This remains one of the most heart wrenching songs I’ve ever heard... about Mark’s brother who died of a drugs OD



We seem to be quite out of phase, at the moment. Your recommendations are finding me at less than appropriate times. Let's just say, today is not the time for heart-wrenching. I will definitely save it for the right moment, though. Thanks!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> We seem to be quite out of phase, at the moment. Your recommendations are finding me at less than appropriate times. Let's just say, today is not the time for heart-wrenching. I will definitely save it for the right moment, though. Thanks!


Apparently so. Only yesterday I was posting acid house and Hacienda playlists . The good thing is, music is a magical thing and it will always be around to soothe one's soul in one way. Or another.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Apparently so. Only yesterday I was posting acid house and Hacienda playlists . The good thing is, music is a magical thing and it will always be around to soothe one's soul in one way. Or another.


Well, yesterday i was in a plaintive place (That video of 'Ingenue' actually caused me to shed tears...in a good way). it was not a day for acid house (An acid blot, perhaps). Today is all-out dark, and not the time for today's recommendation, On the other hand, it might just be the moment to check out your acid house playlist.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Well, yesterday i was in a plaintive place (That video of 'Ingenue' actually caused me to shed tears...in a good way). it was not a day for acid house (An acid blot, perhaps). Today is all-out dark, and not the time for today's recommendation, On the other hand, it might just be the moment to check out your acid house playlist.


Truth be told, and as mentioned in the other thread, I am pretty depressed. And yesterday I took a walk, listened to Chime by Orbital (which by all means can be considered as pretty uplifting in and of itself) and couldn't stop crying. So you tell me, huh? No idea how this stuff affects human souls.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Truth be told, and as mentioned in the other thread, I am pretty depressed. And yesterday I took a walk, listened to Chime by Orbital (which by all means can be considered as pretty uplifting in and of itself) and couldn't stop crying. So you tell me, huh? No idea how this stuff affects human souls.


Crying's good, man! We seem primed at different moments, ready for some kind of cathartic release, and just like with the first domino in a domino-run it might take the lightest of breezes to set it all cascading. Not to say that 'Chime' isn't uplifting, but I'm guessing it doesn't make you cry every time you hear it. Same with 'Ingenue', for me. I think the track is beautiful, and I've always loved the dancing in the video - I thinking it's a quirky and shameless exploration of movement. But I never had a tearful reaction before. I was primed for it, and at that moment I saw a joy in it that I hadn't before. in a non-depresses state, I might never have seen it. It might not even be there. It doesn't really matter.

and I'm one of those crazy folk who don't believe in souls


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 14, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Crying's good, man! We seem primed at different moments, ready for some kind of cathartic release, and just like with the first domino in a domino-run it might take the lightest of breezes to set it all cascading. Not to say that 'Chime' isn't uplifting, but I'm guessing it doesn't make you cry every time you hear it. Same with 'Ingenue', for me. I think the track is beautiful, and I've always loved the dancing in the video - I thinking it's a quirky and shameless exploration of movement. But I never had a tearful reaction before. I was primed for it, and at that moment I saw a joy in it that I hadn't before. in a non-depresses state, I might never have seen it. It might not even be there. It doesn't really matter.
> 
> and I'm one of those crazy folk who don't believe in souls


I am possibly the most hardcore non-believer in souls you'll meet. Except when I am listening to music and it moves me. Then I tend to use the words soul as well as magic in a heartbeat.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 14, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am possibly the most hardcore non-believer in souls you'll meet. Except when I am listening to music and it moves me. Then I tend to use the words soul as well as magic in a heartbeat.


I suppose I hadn't considered you'd be using the word in the figurative sense 

Anyway...time to flip the script:


----------



## Maarten (Jan 14, 2021)

A nice chaconne. Excellent performance. Much better than 'Time' 
Ciaccona In C (Tarquinio Merula)


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 25, 2021)

Two words: Holy F***


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 25, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> Two words: Holy F***


Runs off to Spotify immediately...


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Runs off to Spotify immediately...


I've heard the opera before but the Solti is dynomite! Electric. I'm not a huge fan of opera but this feels so contemporary but not atonal. It has all the trappings of Bartok's harmonic vocabulary but used to great dramatic effect.


----------



## Technostica (Jan 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



If you don't know this piece I can highly recommend it.
This is the Bill Laswell remix which is less than half the length of the original which helps.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 25, 2021)

Technostica said:


> If you don't know this piece I can highly recommend it.
> This is the Bill Laswell remix which is less than half the length of the original which helps.



This is such an amazing virtually unknown release.
I have personally seen this recording change very opinionated Miles fans that didn’t like or “get” Miles electric period about Miles electric years.
I don’t think I’ve ever played it for anyone that didn’t go out and immediately buy it.
IMO one of Bill Laswells greatest remix masterpieces and there are quite a few.

🎶❤️🎶


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 25, 2021)

Great recording and the playing OMG 😎


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 25, 2021)

I guess it’s jazz night,beautiful performance and recording.For any people out there that aren’t familiar with Bobby Hutcherson,you’re in for a treat!


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 26, 2021)

One of Goldsmith's late great masterpieces. The downward portamento in the trombones for Bart the Bear is sheer genius.


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## batonruse (Jan 26, 2021)

Sunday was a great day in that I discovered Anastasia Feruleva and Lisa Batiashvili


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 29, 2021)

Can't tell you how much I enjoy Anita's recordings from the late '50s - and this rare video - in COLOR, lol.
She later admitted in an interview that she shot up just moments before this performance ... who would have thought?


----------



## Technostica (Jan 29, 2021)

Max Richter - Sleep.
Maybe I will listen to all 8+ hours of it one night in bed!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 29, 2021)

This is a fascinating interview interspersed with great music and an AMAZING BAND! It gives great insight on how David Bowie created music and his unique artistic approach.


----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 30, 2021)

Trust me. It’s in 4/4. 



Ok I lied. A few polyrhythms.

*5
8* and *5
8*, *5
8* and *8
8*, *5
8* and *9
8*, *15
16* and *15
16*, *15
16* and *14
16*, *20
16* and *20
16*, *15
16* and *15
16*, *15
16* and *14
16*, *12
16* and *12
16*, *12
16* and *11
16*, *15
16* and *15
16*, *15
16* and *14
16*.

of course Bill Bruford is just like “screw it! I’ll just lay down some 17/16.“


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 30, 2021)

Brian2112 said:


> Trust me. It’s in 4/4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



40 years old this year. What a magnificent piece of work still. Thanks for posting!

The Sheltering Sky off of this album is one of my favourite bits of music. If you know that one, look up the awe inspiring acapella fan version on Youtube


----------



## Wolf68 (Jan 30, 2021)

"One note samba" interpreted by Catarina Valente and Dean Martin:


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 2, 2021)

On a roll @el-bo


----------



## el-bo (Feb 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> On a roll @el-bo


Just droppin' a little set


----------



## FlyingAndi (Feb 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



OMG! You have so many playlists on spotify!

I like your 11 Eleven playlist. You might want to add

(It's from a childrens album full of odd time signatures.)

But what am I listening to at the moment? I'm starting to explore the music of Barbara Dennerlein. It's amazing what she can do with her foot:


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 5, 2021)

FlyingAndi said:


> I like your 11 Eleven playlist. You might want to add


Nice. And thanks! ❤️


----------



## Nilero (Feb 5, 2021)

Been feeling a bit nostalgic so I decided to listen to Prodigy, I always enjoyed their music. But like this I feel much better being alone in my property in Ayia Napa here, waiting for chicken to be cooked in the oven.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Technostica (Feb 5, 2021)

Brian2112 said:


> Trust me. It’s in 4/4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only time I have heard Fripp in concert was when they toured this album in 81 or 82.
What a great band and I did hear Bruford playing in the band named after him but alas after Holdsworth had legged it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 5, 2021)

Technostica said:


> The only time I have heard Fripp in concert was when they toured this album in 81 or 82.
> What a great band and I did hear Bruford playing in the band named after him but alas after Holdsworth had legged it.


There is an entire concert of that tour on YT. Great lineup. I’ve seen Fripp once, approximately ten years later, when he toured the album he did with Sylvian


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 5, 2021)

I saw King Crimson one time in the early 80’s it was good for the time but it was the period where Bruford was using a Simmons setup,it sounds so dated now.While I love Bruford I hate the Simmons and I had and used them for several years.
I actually prefer the later King Crimson with real drums and even the bands without Bruford using multiple drummers.

like this :




or this:


----------



## FlyingAndi (Feb 7, 2021)

Some more Prog-Rock, the new Transatlantic album:


For everyone who likes epic feel-good prog music.


----------



## from_theashes (Feb 8, 2021)

Waiting for the new Architects record


----------



## Technostica (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 17, 2021)

Listening while doing business stuff. So cool, still...


----------



## iliatilev (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## dgburns (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m listening to alot of jazz these days. It doesn’t yell, it quietly whispers.

( and reminds me I need to improve )


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 22, 2021)

Just stumbled across this yesterday. Incredible.


----------



## youngpokie (Feb 23, 2021)

"Death, death to the enemies of our revolution!"

The first chords are meant to capture this slogan, chanted by a crowd, that the composer heard in the street in 1921. His own father had been lynched by a mob in 1918.

I can't ever unhear these chords...



P.S. Also - the reverb is interesting


----------



## Technostica (Feb 23, 2021)

Been enjoying a bit of Morton this week.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 25, 2021)

This is excellent, I find:

http://filmmusicreporter.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/vca-32.png


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Mar 6, 2021)

*Alexandre Desplat* :  The Midnight Sky

I have not seen the movie, but enjoying the soundtrack quite a bit.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## kgdrum (Mar 6, 2021)

You can never have too much Burning Spear! 🇯🇲


----------



## Technostica (Mar 6, 2021)

Terry Riley


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Technostica (Mar 21, 2021)

The string arrangement is ahead of its time for 1969!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 21, 2021)

Technostica said:


> The string arrangement is ahead of its time for 1969!



Ah. Scott, what a hero.


----------



## batonruse (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## cknapheide (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Vin (Mar 24, 2021)

Oh my...


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 27, 2021)

Enjoying this track. Love the energy


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 3, 2021)

My Bloody Valentine are finally back on all major streaming services, and now at last own their back catalogue again. 30 years ago Loveless was released. A seminal album, that is very dear to me.


----------



## mallux (Apr 3, 2021)

Just discovered Hania Rani... breathtaking... thank you, almighty YouTube algorithm:


----------



## el-bo (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 3, 2021)

In the mood for more music that has Kevin Shields genius all over it.


----------



## Vik (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## mixedmoods (Apr 7, 2021)

The recent collaboration of spiritual Jazz saxophonist legend Pharoah Sanders, UK producer Floating Points and the London Symphonic Orchestra is a true masterpiece meditative jazz journey:











Floating Points / Pharoah Sanders / The London Symphony Orchestra: Promises


Read Mark Richardson’s review of the album.




pitchfork.com


----------



## el-bo (Apr 16, 2021)

Radiohead still dropping older gigs on their channel:


----------



## Technostica (Apr 16, 2021)

Robert Fripp - Music for Quiet Moments. 
A 52 part series which has been released one track per week on Spotify. 
I love this so much I've spent about XX hundred on loopers, delays, reverbs, volume pedals, guitar synths etc to create my own version. 
I think I want a new guitar also. 
And I thought sample libraries were expensive!


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 16, 2021)

Elgar: Enigma Variations; Pomp & Circumstance Marches; Cockaigne Overture​
Sir Adrian Boult (Conductor), https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byline_sr_music_3?ie=UTF8&field-artist=Sir+John+Barbirolli&search-alias=music (Sir John Barbirolli) (Conductor), https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byline_sr_music_4?ie=UTF8&field-artist=London+Symphony+Orchestra&search-alias=music (London Symphony Orchestra) (Orchestra), London Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra), https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byline_sr_music_6?ie=UTF8&field-artist=Philharmonia+Orchestra&search-alias=music (Philharmonia Orchestra) (Orchestra)


----------



## el-bo (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 16, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Robert Fripp - Music for Quiet Moments.
> A 52 part series which has been released one track per week on Spotify.
> I love this so much I've spent about XX hundred on loopers, delays, reverbs, volume pedals, guitar synths etc to create my own version.
> I think I want a new guitar also.
> And I thought sample libraries were expensive!



Has that series come to an end now? I also like his soundscapes work. I saw the Metropole Orchestra + choir perform some of that years ago. It was actually the second time they did it and it was to coincide with the release of the album that consisted of recordings made during their first performance 10 years before.


----------



## Technostica (Apr 17, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Has that series come to an end now? I also like his soundscapes work. I saw the Metropole Orchestra + choir perform some of that years ago. It was actually the second time they did it and it was to coincide with the release of the album that consisted of recordings made during their first performance 10 years before.


Possibly not as he has 'only' released 51 recordings so far. 
I will check out THE WINE OF SILENCE as it sounds intriguing.
Thanks. 🙏

​


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 24, 2021)

I have listened to this album a lot lately. Quality.


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Apr 25, 2021)

*Thomas Newmand : 1917 Soundtrack *

Enjoying it a lot. Great film music


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 27, 2021)

THE FILM MUSIC OF BRIAN EASDALE​Rumon Gamba, BBC National Orchestra of Wales.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## philamelian (Apr 29, 2021)

Recently albums on the loop: 
Penderecki & Greenwood 
Apparat - LP5
Lorn - Vessel
Floating Points - Crush


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2021)

philamelian said:


> Recently albums on the loop:
> Penderecki & Greenwood
> Apparat - LP5
> Lorn - Vessel
> Floating Points - Crush


Nice!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2021)

On heavy rotation:


----------



## el-bo (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


>



Intrigueing. Will watch / listen tomorrow!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 29, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> THE FILM MUSIC OF BRIAN EASDALE​Rumon Gamba, BBC National Orchestra of Wales.


Thanks for posting this. 

I'm discovering his film music. Didn't know about his music.

Enjoying his works, very happy I saw your post.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 29, 2021)

I woz 'ere
'Ere I woz
Woz I 'ere?
Yes, I woz!


----------



## doctoremmet (May 4, 2021)




----------



## TomislavEP (May 4, 2021)

For the past week or so, I've been listening to my collection of albums by Patrick O'Hearn. I have learned of his work only several years ago. I really like the atmosphere of his music and the sound colors that he uses.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 4, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (May 6, 2021)




----------



## nolotrippen (May 6, 2021)

Herbert Howells: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 and 2 / Penguinski​


https://music.amazon.com/albums/B00118SOVM?do=play&ref=dm_ws_dp_ald_bb_phfa_xx_xx_xx


----------



## Ray Cole (May 7, 2021)

In heavy rotation here:

Linda May Han Oh - Aventurine [Biophilia Records BREP 0014]
Floating Points/LSO/Pharoah Sanders - Promises [Luaka Bop 6 80899 0097-2-0]
James Francies - Flight [Blue Note B07F7R8R2K]
Hania Rani - Esja [Gondwana Records GONDCD030]
Myrkur - Folkesange [Relapse Records RR7426]


----------



## muziksculp (May 11, 2021)

Love Alexandre Desplat's Score for The Twilight Saga : New Moon


----------



## Michel Simons (May 12, 2021)




----------



## EgM (May 12, 2021)

Magnus's Theme - Kid Icarus Uprising - Super Smash Brothers (3DS)
Arranged by Yuzo Koshiro


----------



## doctoremmet (May 13, 2021)

Bach on a Fender Rhodes. When you like your Bach without the transients 

Taken from this Spotify playlist:


----------



## Henning (May 13, 2021)

I arranged and played strings on this one.


----------



## el-bo (May 17, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 17, 2021)

el-bo said:


>



Joni ❤️ - made my day!


----------



## Michel Simons (May 17, 2021)




----------



## IdealSequenceG (May 18, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Ray Cole (May 20, 2021)

Right now, I'm loving this quintet from Turkey. Sertel's whole _Instant_ album is great, but I especially dig "Juno":


----------



## doctoremmet (May 29, 2021)

Temme’s Weekend Playlist. Here we goooo!


----------



## patrick76 (May 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



I seem to be in tune with you on this page. I am a huge fan of Elliott Smith and I am posting a couple links of Broadcast and noticed you have some in your playlist! Weird.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 29, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> I seem to be in tune with you on this page. I am a huge fan of Elliott Smith and I am posting a couple links of Broadcast and noticed you have some in your playlist! Weird.



Such a talent. Love his work. Thanks for this ^


----------



## John Longley (May 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Temme’s Weekend Playlist. Here we goooo!



Guided by Voices <3 A lot of great stuff on that list.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jun 1, 2021)

Händel's _Lascia ch'io pianga _(Let me weep over...) from his opera _Rinaldo 
_

A smooth way to start the day


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jun 1, 2021)

Not from this world


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 1, 2021)

Heinigoldstein said:


> Not from this world



I absolutely LOVE Tigran Hamasyan's music. I've seen him perform live twice. Both times were outstanding. If you haven't already, check out "Ancient Observer," the track that closes his album, An Ancient Observer. It's in some kind of 11 meter (11/8 or 11/4 or something like that), yet it flows so effortlessly, hauntingly beautiful in the beginning, and then becoming more and more metrically complex and percussive as the piece progresses. It encapsulates so much of what I love about Hamasyan's music--the surface beauty, the underlying metric explorations, the integration of composed and improvised passages, and the sense that he's internalized Armenian folk music to such a degree that he can write new music that connects so clearly with the past. For me, he is one of the most interesting and exciting artists of the 21st Century.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2021)

Heinigoldstein said:


> Not from this world



Thanks! Also thanks to @Ray Cole 
I was totally unaware of this but love it!


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jun 1, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> I absolutely LOVE Tigran Hamasyan's music. I've seen him perform live twice. Both times were outstanding. If you haven't already, check out "Ancient Observer," the track that closes his album, An Ancient Observer. It's in some kind of 11 meter (11/8 or 11/4 or something like that), yet it flows so effortlessly, hauntingly beautiful in the beginning, and then becoming more and more metrically complex and percussive as the piece progresses. It encapsulates so much of what I love about Hamasyan's music--the surface beauty, the underlying metric explorations, the integration of composed and improvised passages, and the sense that he's internalized Armenian folk music to such a degree that he can write new music that connects so clearly with the past. For me, he is one of the most interesting and exciting artists of the 21st Century.



I have the album, great track. Unfortunately I didn‘t have the chance to see him live yet here in Europe. Hopefully this fckng Covid mess is over in a few month and he gets on tour.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jun 1, 2021)

I mean - how can you not?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> I mean - how can you not?



Even if wasn’t $4 right now, it would still be a no-brainer. One needs to have one’s brain removed in order to be enticed to buy this


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jun 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Even if wasn’t $4 right now, it would still be a no-brainer. One needs to have one’s brain removed in order to be enticed to buy this


For sh*ts and giggles - I wonder what the 20th Century Fox theme sounds like using just this library. Just a thought. Who's up for that?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 1, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> For sh*ts and giggles - I wonder what the 20th Century Fox theme sounds like using just this library. Just a thought. Who's up for that?


And spend $4? Or maybe $50 for the entire bundle, and do a version with ALL of them? Sure, sounds like good clean fun haha


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 1, 2021)

Inspired by @Polkasound's homage to his Crown Vic, I posted this thematic twin. Now I just can't get enough of it (replay, replay, reply, replay. . .)
NRBQ's "Little Floater" -- "At every altitude, I love your attitude"


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jun 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> And spend $4? Or maybe $50 for the entire bundle, and do a version with ALL of them? Sure, sounds like good clean fun haha


I'd do it for the hell of it, if I wasn't too busy. I'm actually supposed to work on this pitch deck, but you know - I have the attention span of an amoebe. Must.... see... latest.... VI-C posts......


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 3, 2021)

This is a fantastic album:


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Vik (Jun 5, 2021)

This wonderful player just turned 80 and still plays live.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 5, 2021)

Argerich _cooks_ and hasn't missed a step -- from her Wikipedia page:
"*Argerich performed her debut concert at the age of 8, playing Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor and Beethoven's First Piano Concerto in C major.* Argerich gained international prominence when she won the seventh International Chopin Piano Competition in Warsaw in 1965, at age 24. In that same year, she debuted in the United States in Lincoln Center's Great Performers Series."

Thanks for posting, @Vik. You've inspired me to revisit some of her recordings.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## LauraC (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m looking to learn some piano pieces and I’ve been obsessed with this piece for a long time: Chopin Etude Op 25 No. 1 Amin


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Lunar Sea.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 8, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Lunar Sea.


Trippy track. Love it too! 🙏


----------



## muddyblue (Jun 8, 2021)

Jakob Samuel, CoExist


----------



## mixedmoods (Jun 9, 2021)

I thought some here might also enjoy this great Bowie track, orchestrated by the amazing Miguel Atwood-Ferguson. 
The whole compilation is great actually ...


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Technostica (Jun 10, 2021)

I enjoyed this yesterday:





doctoremmet said:


>



Wow, what a diverse PL?
I recognise the bulk of those and have enjoyed many of them.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Jun 10, 2021)

Best hip hop I’ve heard in years. Probably not a popular genre on this forum. 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

I dig hiphop but the current trap is... mostly boring. I’m a but bored with 808 hihats doing 32nds in a triple feel 

Will give this a listen!


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 10, 2021)

A colleague and I had a play-through of this this morning. I enjoyed it so much that I've listened to it several times since. Excellent writing.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 10, 2021)

Sparks, their first three albums.


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 10, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> A colleague and I had a play-through of this this morning. I enjoyed it so much that I've listened to it several times since. Excellent writing.



If you like Arnold, I recommend…


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 10, 2021)

This just randomly popped up on my MP3 player, and hit me in just the right way. For a few minutes, I was transported back to some magical memories from the early 80s...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> This just randomly popped up on my MP3 player, and hit me in just the right way. For a few minutes, I was transported back to some magical memories from the early 80s...



Damn!! Great one. I used to have this on a mixtape my best friend’s older brother had compiled. Now I have to play the next song that came after yours:


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Damn!! Great one. I used to have this on a mixtape my best friend’s older brother had compiled. Now I have to play the next song that came after yours:



Oh man... great!! Now I think my afternoon is going to get swallowed up basking in 80s new wave music...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Oh man... great!! Now I think my afternoon is going to get swallowed up basking in 80s new wave music...




Coolest track on there ^


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

Orrrr maybe this one:


----------



## KEM (Jun 10, 2021)

The heaviest music in the world


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Orrrr maybe this one:



You're killing me!! This is very dangerous... I have a deadline to meet at the end of the day, but here I am doing this  An obscure fav of mine from that era...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> You're killing me!! This is very dangerous... I have a deadline to meet at the end of the day, but here I am doing this  An obscure fav of mine from that era...



Never heard it. Love it. ❤️

Ok. Last one:



Good luck with that deadline!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

KEM said:


> The heaviest music in the world



In my largely non-metal musical existence I thought the Pantera “Far Beyond Driven” LP in my collection was the heaviest music in the world. I now found out it isn’t. But your post did make me want to listen to Pantera. So there’s that


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Never heard it. Love it. ❤️
> 
> Ok. Last one:
> 
> ...



Oh don't feel you need to stop... I'm loving it, but probably will have to retreat back to the "real world" just for now. What fun!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Oh don't feel you need to stop... I'm loving it, but probably will have to retreat back to the "real world" just for now. What fun!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> Best hip hop I’ve heard in years. Probably not a popular genre on this forum. 😂



This is something else! Definitely not trap, and not boring ❤️

(bought a flute yet / or was it a bongo?)


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Jun 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> This is something else! Definitely not trap, and not boring ❤️
> 
> (bought a flute yet / or was it a bongo?)


Yeah, taking flute lessons now and loving them. Bongos are back ordered, so won’t be here until late August, but I found a pair I really like, so I’m willing to wait.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 10, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Sparks, their first three albums.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 10, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> This just randomly popped up on my MP3 player, and hit me in just the right way. For a few minutes, I was transported back to some magical memories from the early 80s...



If you are going to go all early 80s on my ass how about this?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 10, 2021)

What am I listening to? WHAT AM I LISTENING TO? B.E.R.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-bo (Jun 11, 2021)

Some 90's Jungle, to loosen-up yer bass-bins:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2021)

Any bugs in the bassbin?


----------



## el-bo (Jun 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Any bugs in the bassbin?



Haha! Nice 👍🏻


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2021)

Red Snapper!

I want the kind of night that you read about...


----------



## el-bo (Jun 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Red Snapper!
> 
> I want to kind of night that you read about...


Nope!...I'm lost...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 11, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Nope!...I'm lost...



NSFW


----------



## el-bo (Jun 11, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> NSFW



Ah, gotcha. Only knew that 'Prince Blimey' album. Was part of the soundtrack to a handful of acid trips and countless smoke sessions :D


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2021)

Great track! Great artist! Love the video interpretation  P.S. Those familiar with Logic should here 'Sculpture' all over this


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2021)

A cover of one of my all-time Radiohead favourites. Subverts expectations, but has it's own beauty.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2021)

Lianne also does a lovely job of Scott Matthews' "Elusive":


----------



## Crowe (Jun 12, 2021)

Kpop. Way too much Kpop.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2021)

A phenomenon; sadly lost :(



-----
------

P.S. I want that drum sound (Snare so tight, i can barely breathe)

-----
------


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2021)

Crowe said:


> Kpop. Way too much Kpop.


 think I know one Kpop track


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> A cover of one of my all-time Radiohead favourites. Subverts expectations, but has it's own beauty.



Thx for this. Love everything about this arrangement!


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Thx for this. Love everything about this arrangement!


I know, right?

They've recently done a studio version, also:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2021)

It kind of makes me want to listen to Radiohead messing about in their playground - playing Ceremony and The Headmaster Ritual. Excellent music (“this is from when we were younger”). Look those up, they’re great too.

But my current obsession with saxes has me playing this:


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It kind of makes me want to listen to Radiohead messing about in their playground - playing Ceremony and The Headmaster Ritual. Excellent music (“this is from when we were younger”). Look those up, they’re great too.
> 
> But my current obsession with saxes has me playing this:



And which of your libraries best screeches and growls like that?

I've heard the 'Scotch Mist' versions of those covers, of course. But I've not come across them doing a playground session. Can't find it now, either.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 13, 2021)

Warning: Melody hard to get out of your head, at least for me xD


----------



## Jish (Jun 14, 2021)

One of my fav albums from an actually singular, distinct artist. Too rare in life. Both Zappa and Van Halen favored him above the others in 'guitar-land', and on certain days so do I.


----------



## Ry.Ja3 (Jun 14, 2021)

I've been listening a lot to "Fanny".


----------



## jmauz (Jun 14, 2021)

James Brown. Papa Don't Take No Mess.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 16, 2021)

Loving *KOAN*'s *OHM Side A *Album

*





 *


----------



## el-bo (Jun 17, 2021)

Like me, I know @doctoremmet appreciates the languid tones of a fretless bass. Takes a while to find it's feet, but soon finds some nice grooves. Very mellow, with some nice, understated (and harmonised) sax-manship (Something for Temme's current sax 'kick')



------------
And because Pino only uses the fretless on one of the pieces, I feel a need to redress the balance


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Like me, I know @doctoremmet appreciates the languid tones of a fretless bass. Takes a while to find it's feet, but soon finds some nice grooves. Very mellow, with some nice, understated (and harmonised) sax-manship (Something for Temme's current sax 'kick')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Jaco and Mike Brecker in one video. With my dearly beloved JONI.

Speechless <3


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

@el-bo My saxophone obsession is very much alive. And your excellent picks have me jamming hard. Allow me to just drop some dope stuff here - triggered by association.

I used to have this recording (from a Dutch TV show) on VHS. Brecker Brothers with Dave Weckl and an absolutely amazing Mike Stern - killing that solo. My dad - a huge Rolling Stones fan - used to call this "musician's porn crap" haha. I guess it is.




Next up. We need more fretless in our lives. This is a clip with Angie Bowie being an absolute pretentious **** (the bassist and Angie had a short-lived affair IIRC) so skip to the actually cool bit and mentally filter out her poetic attempts. What remains is a beast of a riff, that was later used on Karn's album with Bauhaus' vocalist and uber-goth Peter Murphy. Anyway, WHAT a talent - mister Mick Karn. The fun starts at 0:51.






(the man also excels at all kinds of woodwinds and... SAXOPHONES)

More Jaco. No idea who's that Hancock fellow, but he seems proficient on the Rhodes?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a good friend who's totally not making music in the box, but insists on using hardware synths and samplers (wise chap really). He's into Gary Numan and much unlike doctoremmet loathes saxophones. He only tolerates saxes "in the way Gary Numan uses them". I have tried to convince the man of the qualities of Coltrane and Rollins, but he insists Gary's saxes "are the way". Anyway - I digress. Mister Numan has gone through several stages and "sounds" over the course of his career. I always liked his "hey let's have some ridiculously funky (fretless) bass slap parts under these beds of ultra-cold PPG 2.3 synth pads" phase.



^fretless Mick Karn era Numan



^fretless ridiculous number of Pino Palladino multitracks era Numan

Bonus material:



^doctoremmet's mate approved use of saxophone era Numan

Cheers. If you have made it this far and have actually listened to both Angie Bowie and saxophone era Gary Numan you have earned the "I survived an extremely dangerously horrible yet gorgeous 1980s music listening spree" achievement badge. DM me.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks. Jaco and Mike Brecker in one video. With my dearly beloved JONI.
> 
> Speechless <3


Also, Pat Metheny & Lyle Mays (RIP). It was my love for them that led me to being introduced, via this gig, to Joni Mitchell. This is almost my dream band, although I'd swap out Alias for Colaiuta on kit, with Don taking care of percussion


----------



## Technostica (Jun 17, 2021)

Talking of Mike Stern, good bass players (Marcus Miller) and sax, I first heard this track whilst backpacking in Switzerland as a teenager.
I particularly like the Soprano Sax of Bill Evans; no, not that Bill Evans! 
Got to hear this line-up in London within a year.
I saw two of the gigs and the one they filmed for UK TV was sadly easily the weakest of the two.
I could swear that the biggest applause in the other set was when Stern played the riff from 'Who Knows'.
Stern said in interviews that Miles used to walk up to him and whisper in his ear, "Play some Hendrix sh*t".
That was on stage, not when he was in the bath.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

My actual introduction to Joni was that line in Prince's excellent 1987 Linndrum + DX7 ep jam "The Ballad of Dorothy Parker" (which to this day is one of my favourite songs and favourite 1980s productions - that's the way one properly programs drum machine hi-hats)



1:44 time mark - referal to this song:



You can't go wrong with Joni. Love her.


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 17, 2021)

Images in Regard of the Central Reference System 

Latvian saxophonist/composer Kārlis Auziņš released this masterpiece in 2016. It's a languid, moody, almost brooding set of music that creates a unique atmosphere. The opening cut, "Ancient Knowledge," is like a fog horn calling out to the distant sea. The next track, "Untitled #1," has an intense darkness to it. Track 3, "Spring," shows how a single ornamented note can hold interest and tension across nearly 5 minutes! One of my favorite discoveries of recent years.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> If you have made it this far and have actually listened to both Angie Bowie and saxophone era Gary Numan you have earned the "I survived an extremely dangerously horrible yet gorgeous 1980s music listening spree" achievement badge. DM me.


After my Bauhaus phase, I did 'Dalis Car', 'Love & Rockets' and Murphy's solo stuff. None of it stuck with me for too long, and haven't re-visited it since. I imagine that of all of it, it would be Karn's work that I'd enjoy most, currently. 

Got a ton of spring-cleaning to do over the next few days, so I'll save your recommendations till then


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> Images in Regard of the Central Reference System
> 
> Latvian saxophonist/composer Kārlis Auziņš released this masterpiece in 2016. It's a languid, moody, almost brooding set of music that creates a unique atmosphere. The opening cut, "Ancient Knowledge," is like a fog horn calling out to the distant sea. The next track, "Untitled #1," has an intense darkness to it. Track 3, "Spring," shows how a single ornamented note can hold interest and tension across nearly 5 minutes! One of my favorite discoveries of recent years.



Thanks for this recommendation. Now playing!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

el-bo said:


> After my Bauhaus phase


You had me at “Bauhaus phase” ❤️

Solo Murphy has its moments. A lot of solo Karn sure does too. Coolest post-bauhaus song goes to Daniel Ash though. Tones On Tail’s “Go” is a bonafide hit. And Moby agrees 

Succes met de lente schoonmaak!


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Thanks for this recommendation. Now playing!


It's a good one. Artur Tuźnik's piano playing is also a highlight on this album for me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> It's a good one. Artur Tuźnik's piano playing is also a highlight on this album for me.


Colour me impressed with his piano work as well. Judging by the “3 monthly listeners” on Spotify, this group of players is rather unknown. This is such a cool thread on here - I am happy to have made this discovery, right up my alley.


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Colour me impressed with his piano work as well. Judging by the “3 monthly listeners” on Spotify, this group of players is rather unknown. This is such a cool thread on here - I am happy to have made this discovery, right up my alley.


Latvian improvising quartets working on the edge of the avant-garde don't get as much attention as they deserve! I think if this group were based in New York or London, they'd be getting a lot more buzz.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You had me at “Bauhaus phase” ❤️


Of course! Our joint love for Bauhaus meant we were ideal partners-in-crime to instigate possibly the greatest thread derailment of 2020


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Surprisingly noone dropped a “get a room” meme yet.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> Latvian improvising quartets working on the edge of the avant-garde don't get as much attention as they deserve! I think if this group were based in New York or London, they'd be getting a lot more buzz.


Yeah, I hear you.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Surprisingly noone dropped a “get a room” meme yet.


I have a room, but it's not fit-for-purpose (Hence the approximate 2 days of spring-cleaning).


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

I used to have a house. Now I own an iLok account and live next to @Markrs under a bridge near Swindon. I sold my Dutch passport last summer to a UK lookalike who was reluctant to leave the EU. Reason I still have both kidneys. Until 8Dio drops SoundPaint - that is.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I have a good friend who's totally not making music in the box, but insists on using hardware synths and samplers (wise chap really). He's into Gary Numan and much unlike doctoremmet loathes saxophones. He only tolerates saxes "in the way Gary Numan uses them". I have tried to convince the man of the qualities of Coltrane and Rollins, but he insists Gary's saxes "are the way". Anyway - I digress. Mister Numan has gone through several stages and "sounds" over the course of his career. I always liked his "hey let's have some ridiculously funky (fretless) bass slap parts under these beds of ultra-cold PPG 2.3 synth pads" phase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The trio of Dance, I, Assassin and Warriors are my favourite Gary Numan albums. He himself considers those as the start of his decline.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> The trio of Dance, I, Assassin and Warriors are my favourite Gary Numan albums. He himself considers those as the start of his decline.


Commercially speaking he is right of course. And our favourite records are 1:1 the same. Although I also love Berserker and The Pleasure Principle. The first one contains some of THE best PPG programming ever, and the latter... well... is just classic Polymoog era Numan 

I used to have an old MTV 120 Minutes special on VHS. Gary explained how for a brief moment he was UK’s hottest property. And was asked questions in TV interviews like “You’re running the world, what would you do about unemployment?”. His response: “Well how would I know? I’ve only written a song, for God’s sake”. I always loved how he was (and still is) this really humble chap.

That being said, one of the best concerts I ever went to, was Gary’s a decade ago in Paradiso, Amsterdam. His band rocks hard. Gothic-style and with cool sounding lead synths upfront in the mix.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 17, 2021)

I read his new biography and watched some documentaries about him. In his new biography he said that from Dance onwards he started to take himself out of the music and replace himself with other musicians, because he felt insecure about his voice and his guitar and keyboard playing. I also feel that he was trying too hard to regain some of his previous commercial success, which "culminated" in Machine + Soul. 

Anyway, speaking of Berserker, I actually prefer The Fury. The cover on the other hand...


----------



## Technostica (Jun 17, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> Latvian improvising quartets working on the edge of the avant-garde don't get as much attention as they deserve! I think if this group were based in New York or London, they'd be getting a lot more buzz.


If they had been released on ECM that would have helped a lot.
This assumes that ECM are a still a major force!
When I was a teenager I had a fleeting ambition to own the whole ECM catalogue on vinyl.
Just owning a physical copy of the paper catalogue of their releases would have been cool enough in those days.
I had plenty of their stuff on vinyl and the sleeves were often lovely photographs.

STEPHAN MICUS released a new album on ECM in the last week.
One of my favourite artists on ECM.


​


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Anyway, speaking of Berserker, I actually prefer The Fury. The cover on the other hand...


Cool, I am buying that biography TODAY!
I hope it also has a separate chapter about that white tuxedo disaster. The Fury does exhibit Numan at his “peak PPG”, “peak female background singers” and “peak this-is-the-only-cool-way-to-use-saxes-according-to-my-best-mate” moment.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 17, 2021)

Talking of ECM made me think of Oregon.
This album wasn't on ECM unlike some of their later stuff.
It features their original percussionist who died young and he's on sitar on this one.
Got to hear the original band playing this live about 40 years ago!


----------



## el-bo (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I used to have a house. Now I own an iLok account and live next to @Markrs under a bridge near Swindon. I sold my Dutch passport last summer to a UK lookalike who was reluctant to leave the EU. Reason I still have both kidneys. Until 8Dio drops SoundPaint - that is.


Well, you were warned to stay away from that Markrs. Now look where it's got you


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

All day he’s humming them Swindonian tunes. “No thugs in our house, are there dear? We made that clear. We made little Graham promise that he’d be a good boy”. And I am like: dude, what house. We’re under the frigging bridge mate?!


----------



## Peter Williams (Jun 17, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Talking of ECM made me think of Oregon.
> This album wasn't on ECM unlike some of their later stuff.
> It features their original percussionist who died young and he's on sitar on this one.
> Got to hear the original band playing this live about 40 years ago!



Saw them in a small house turned nightclub in Atlanta in the early '70s. Played piano for them a little bit after the gig. They were the first band I heard that seemed to be doing what I really wanted to do musically.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool, I am buying that biography TODAY!
> I hope it also has a separate chapter about that white tuxedo disaster. The Fury does exhibit Numan at his “peak PPG”, “peak female background singers” and “peak this-is-the-only-cool-way-to-use-saxes-according-to-my-best-mate” moment.


Nope, no mention of that cover. There is a story about the band Japan in the country of Japan however. He also referred to it in a special from, I guess, a couple of years back. It also contains the members of Queen. And that's how I actually get to know the music from Gary Numan, because I used to be a big Queen fan and of course Roger Taylor features on Dance.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> All day he’s humming them Swindonian tunes. “No thugs in our house, are there dear? We made that clear. We made little Graham promise that he’d be a good boy”. And I am like: dude, what house. We’re under the frigging bridge mate?!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 17, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> There is a story about the band Japan in the country of Japan however. He also referred to it in a special from, I guess, a couple of years back.


I have Mick Karn’s autobiography, and he claims Gary was more or less stalking them at some point.  Btw, mister Karn comes across as a kind of angry, disgruntled fellow, vindictive almost.


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 17, 2021)

Technostica said:


> If they had been released on ECM that would have helped a lot.
> This assumes that ECM are a still a major force!
> When I was a teenager I had a fleeting ambition to own the whole ECM catalogue on vinyl.
> Just owning a physical copy of the paper catalogue of their releases would have been cool enough in those days.
> ...



That is a good point about ECM. There is even something a bit ECM-like about the cover design of _Images in Regard of The Central Reference System_ because of the white background and the black-and-white photograph as the central focus. And the ECM "house sound" would probably be a good match for this group.

I have sort of a love-hate relationship with ECM. For certain artists, I think ECM is a great fit, but for others--pianist Vijay Iyer's ECM albums come to mind--the ECM house sound robs the music of its vitality.

I do think ECM is still a vital force in bringing a certain kind of jazz--particularly from Europe--to wider attention, though I think I more often look to labels like ACT because I prefer their less-reverberant sound.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I have Mick Karn’s autobiography, and he claims Gary was more or less stalking them at some point.  Btw, mister Karn comes across as a kind of angry, disgruntled fellow, vindictive almost.


That's funny. I get the impression that this whole episode was one big misunderstanding between both parties.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> That's funny. I get the impression that this whole episode was one big misunderstanding between both parties.


We may have to compare notes at some point Michel. I think you’re right. And I highly distrust Mick Karn’s view on the matter. Numan seems a decent chap, and not much of a bullshitter?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 18, 2021)

According to Gary Numan in his book they had made him believe or given him the impression that he was going to be a special guest on that tour.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 28, 2021)

My absolute favorite Sinatra song (and there are many of them). Q's arrangement is brilliant and iconic - THIS is how you do horns!

This recording is actually not Frank's best vocal performance - there are quite a few notes that are out. But there are several live recordings available where he absolutely crushes it.

Ah, but those horns!


----------



## iliatilev (Jul 4, 2021)

Started watching Stranger Things a few days ago and im hooked 😁


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 6, 2021)

Here’s my current playlist. Voor elk wat wils.


----------



## Niah2 (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Ray Cole (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm currently obsessed with this cover of "Misty Mountains," originally from Peter Jackson's first Hobbit film. The singing is terrific and the choral arrangement is otherworldly. When Peter Hollens sings "But shrill and harsh," it's accompanied by such a cool chord, up angelically high (I believe sung by Peter in a high falsetto, but wow!). That and the following two chords...mmmm, so haunting. 



I like how the arrangement drops the bass in the middle so that when it returns, it has so much more impact than if it had been present all along. And that final note from Tim Foust is something you have to experience to believe.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2021)

Listening to these tracks that Thom Yorke posted:


----------



## Ray Cole (Jul 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Listening to these tracks that Thom Yorke posted:


That is one of the more diverse playlists I've seen in while. Good for Thom York for being such a musical omnivore. Paul Lanksy is rare on any playlist, yet he's on this one twice, alongside other interesting choices like Floating Points/Pharoah Sanders/LSO, Nina Simone, and Kenny Wheeler. Based on the strength of the names I know, I'm going to have to check out a few of the names on this list that I don't know.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> That is one of the more diverse playlists I've seen in while. Good for Thom York for being such a musical omnivore. Paul Lanksy is rare on any playlist, yet he's on this one twice, alongside other interesting choices like Floating Points/Pharoah Sanders/LSO, Nina Simone, and Kenny Wheeler. Based on the strength of the names I know, I'm going to have to check out a few of the names on this list that I don't know.


I know right? Definitely check out black midi’s debut album. I’ve enjoyed it very much as my “lockdown soundtrack” last year. Incredibly young talents, mixing up King Crimson, postpunk and Sonic Youth. Or something.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Ray Cole (Jul 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>



Listening now, thanks! Black Midi was one of the names I did not know.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Consona (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## PeterN (Jul 24, 2021)

el-bo said:


>



She tried to make "Tell me why I dont like Mondays"



Where in Spain are you located? Do they play her on Costa del Sol?

Bo means bull in vietnamese, unless you knew, you know it now.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 25, 2021)

PeterN said:


> She tried to make "Tell me why I dont like Mondays"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, in Spanamese 'El Bo' would mean 'The Bull'. I can dig it 

Not sure whether 'they' play Regina on the Costa Del Sol. I'm on the Costa Blanca, and about as far from the 'they' as it gets. The only thing that filters through the airwaves to my ears seems to be a constant rotation of Trap and Reggaeton.

Also can't get the Boomtown Rats comparison


----------



## PeterN (Jul 25, 2021)

el-bo said:


> So, in Spanamese 'El Bo' would mean 'The Bull'. I can dig it
> 
> Not sure whether 'they' play Regina on the Costa Del Sol. I'm on the Costa Blanca, and about as far from the 'they' as it gets. The only thing that filters through the airwaves to my ears seems to be a constant rotation of Trap and Reggaeton.
> 
> Also can't get the Boomtown Rats comparison



With greetings from Jaen (occasionally).


----------



## el-bo (Jul 25, 2021)

PeterN said:


> With greetings from Jaen (occasionally).



So...I'm guessing you've heard all the acts hoping to follow this track's success, by pretty much writing exactly the same song? 😱😱FML😱😱


----------



## Brian2112 (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## nolotrippen (Jul 25, 2021)

https://music.amazon.com/albums/B07R6C3FBG



D'INDY: ORCHESTRAL WORKS


----------



## PeterN (Jul 25, 2021)

el-bo said:


> So...I'm guessing you've heard all the acts hoping to follow this track's success, by pretty much writing exactly the same song? 😱😱FML😱😱


Quite a few.

The track was attacking and beating allover Spain for two years, from fiestas to cars passing by, and on full volume - morning to night. Even neighbors playing it. You woke up to the subwoofers shouting DESPACITO even in small villages. National anthem of Andalucia. 

This was the first time now, LISTENED to the track, and it is actually very good.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Quite a few.
> 
> The track was attacking and beating allover Spain for two years, from fiestas to cars passing by, and on full volume - morning to night. Even neighbors playing it. You woke up to the subwoofers shouting DESPACITO even in small villages. National anthem of Andalucia.
> 
> This was the first time now, LISTENED to the track, and it is actually very good.


Oh yeah, I’m well aware of all of that. I live in a flat that’s located above a set of traffic lights. So when the cars stop I get the simultaneous joys of car-exhaust poisoning and musical pollution.

Given the choice, I’d opt to keep the exhaust fumes 😱


----------



## el-bo (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## SupremeFist (Jul 28, 2021)

Anyone here like Stimming? I first got into his (very charming and honest) gear reviews, but his latest album Ludwig is just sublime. He has much to teach many of us (myself included) about production, regardless of what genre we're working in.


----------



## el-bo (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Double Helix (Jul 29, 2021)

Max Richter's On the Nature of Daylight -- Among the many performances, I stumbled upon this version:


----------



## el-bo (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## SvenE (Jul 30, 2021)

Recently: Snakes of Russia, Mount Alaska, Rival Consoles. I made a playlist of some darker synth tracks on Spotify:


----------



## PeterN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## PeterN (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeezus - Kanye West

That album is literally the sole reason I make music and I’ve been listening to it a lot recently, still nothing like it and there never will be. It’s a perfect album in my eyes!!


----------



## el-bo (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## dcoscina (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Ray Cole (Aug 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


>



+1 for Mary Chapin Carpenter. Her lyrics are frequently a cut above. I like the movie too.


----------



## el-bo (Aug 4, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> +1 for Mary Chapin Carpenter. Her lyrics are frequently a cut above. I like the movie too.


I saw the movie many years ago, and really enjoyed it. Haven't seen it since, but i've had and enjoyed the soundtrack for years (A great listen, for the dark and sombre days). As I went searching for the Youtube link, yesterday, I wondered why I'd never sought out more of her material. Seems like something I should rectify.

Cheers!


----------



## Consona (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Ray Cole (Aug 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I saw the movie many years ago, and really enjoyed it. Haven't seen it since, but i've had and enjoyed the soundtrack for years (A great listen, for the dark and sombre days). As I went searching for the Youtube link, yesterday, I wondered why I'd never sought out more of her material. Seems like something I should rectify.
> 
> Cheers!


A good place to start is her "Live at Wolf Trap" DVD (viewable on YouTube). Although the pace of the slow numbers is v-e-r-y slow, I like the sparse arrangements from this concert more than the "produced" versions on her albums (generally speaking). 

The lyrics in "Come On, Come On" are amazing. When she first sings, "Come on, come on: it's getting late now. Come on, come on: take my hand" it's a woman urging her boyfriend to make a move, to literally take her hand. But eventually, as the story unfolds and we learn that the couple has been together for long time and is now older than her boyfriend's parents were when they got married, the meaning of those words changes profoundly: "it's getting late now" now means that it's getting late in their lives. And "take my hand" now means: take my hand in marriage. It's really well-constructed lyrically.


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Aug 4, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> A good place to start is her "Live at Wolf Trap" DVD (viewable on YouTube). Although the pace of the slow numbers is v-e-r-y slow, I like the sparse arrangements from this concert more than the "produced" versions on her albums (generally speaking).
> 
> The lyrics in "Come On, Come On" are amazing. When she first sings, "Come on, come on: it's getting late now. Come on, come on: take my hand" it's a woman urging her boyfriend to make a move, to literally take her hand. But eventually, as the story unfolds and we learn that the couple has been together for long time and is now older than her boyfriend's parents were when they got married, the meaning of those words changes profoundly: "it's getting late now" now means that it's getting late in their lives. And "take my hand" now means: take my hand in marriage. It's really well-constructed lyrically.



Thanks for that link. She has such a beautiful and well-rounded voice ❤️

Will definitely chase up that concert. Thanks


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 4, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Reminds me of my younger years. Daily piano practice material. Gorgeous music.


Thanks for the memories (I think):


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## PeterN (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 7, 2021)

Listening to two of the best guitar players I know. Playing some of the best guitar riffs ever conceived. Through some of the coolest Fender guitars ever manufactured.

















This year marks the 30th birthday of what I still consider to be the single most BEST rock album ever made, and the one that has dramatically changed and expanded my personal outlook on music and what’s possible with it in terms of expressing oneself. Loveless by My Bloody Valentine. A seminal work of f*cking ART.


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 7, 2021)

Sylvian ✅👌


----------



## PeterN (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Technostica (Aug 15, 2021)

Keith Jarret - Concerts Bremen / Lausanne. 

One of his earlier solo concerts recordings on ECM from the early 70s, prior to his very successful Koln Concert of a few years later. 
Was turned onto this by Rick Beato recently via his YouTube channel. 
Am enjoying it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## shenshen (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Colin66 (Aug 22, 2021)

Such an underappreciated album imo. I first heard it in 1996 and am still listening to it, so I guess it's safe to say I like it......


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## jmauz (Aug 23, 2021)

Mr. Marcaillee.


----------



## csound (Aug 23, 2021)

Her record "Desire Loops" from a couple years ago is still in the now playing pile and I'm loving this new Longform Editions jam that came out in the last few weeks. https://loriscacco.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Colin66 (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## quickbrownf0x (Aug 30, 2021)

Got this thing on repeat. No joke.


----------



## Ray Cole (Aug 30, 2021)

Ever since I was FLOORED by Yebba's 100%-all-in live performance of her original song "My Mind," I've become a devoted Yebba fan. Her debut album drops on September 10 and I am counting the days. Here's the latest single from the album:



Her mom committed suicide outside of Yebba's bedroom window shortly after she recorded "My Mind," so many of Yebba's subsequent songs have been about that traumatic event in one way or another. Here's a short clip that gives a few details about her heartbreaking backstory and some more previews from the upcoming album:



On the evidence of what's been released so far, this is going to be a very strong debut album. I can hardly wait!


----------



## tf-drone (Aug 30, 2021)

Hainbach - Home Stories. The whole album is awesome!


----------



## KEM (Aug 31, 2021)

As of late pretty much only Kanye, Donda just dropped and it’s a pretty good album, nothing will ever top Yeezus though


----------



## Wally Garten (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Aug 31, 2021)

This is the most beautiful song I’ve heard in a long time


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 31, 2021)

The music people are shuffle dancing to is really fun!

I also really like some of those short videos - the dancing is great, especially when there are several people doing it in unison.

Yes the teenage girls are beautiful, but I'm not *that* much of a pervert - I like the music and dancing.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 31, 2021)

shenshen said:


>



Yes, a Great Soundtrack for the series by Cristobal Tapia de Veer.

I love the ambience it added to the series, especially those vocal phrases that add so much character to the score, also some very nice percussion, I think it is one of the most original scores I heard lately. Very well done.

I also watched the series, which was a lot of fun as well.


----------



## Ray Cole (Aug 31, 2021)

Wally Garten said:


>



This was the Bromberg song that made me first take notice of him. His commitment to this performance is great--he's all in. Too bad the mono sound is only in the right channel. Ugh. Great performance, though. With Bonnie Raitt helping out on the backup vocals!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 31, 2021)

I'm scattered-brain when it comes to music....

Listen to these genres most of the time:
Metal (Metalcore)
EDM (Trance, Drum & Bass, Electronica)
Rock (modern, mostly)
Orchestral and Electronic Soundtracks
Synthwave


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 31, 2021)

Once upon a time every rock drummer's rite of passage. RIP Ron Bushy.


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 2, 2021)

You'd be hard pushed to find a better group of musicians on a stage together: Joni, Jaco Pastorius, Lyle Mays, Michael Brecker, Pat Metheny, Don Alias.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Colin66 (Sep 3, 2021)

Can't stop listening to this lately. What it must be like to be able to write something like this.....


----------



## proggermusic (Sep 3, 2021)

Been pretty obsessed with this live Pedrito Martinez video recently, Axel Tosca is an incredible pianist and his montuno break around 2:00 blows my brain.


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 3, 2021)

Awesome! Made me have a listen to one of my faves......


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 3, 2021)

....then I put this on.....


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 4, 2021)

Recent threads about HZ led me to this: 4'50" of bliss


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 4, 2021)

Sublime playing on this.....Stanley Clarke, Herbie, Jack DeJohnette and of course Joe Farrell


----------



## Ray Cole (Sep 8, 2021)

Yebba's first album drops on Friday. But this morning, we got her Tiny Desk concert.


----------



## b_elliott (Sep 8, 2021)

I have the Hanssler Bach edition (complete). 

This past year I have been listening to Bach's Cantatas. Earlier on I stuck mainly to the piano and organ works; but, for some reason the Cantatas opened up for me. There are close to 80 listening hours of just this portion of Bach's work. Wow did he get into some interesting spaces. 

I posted earlier on in vi a study which stated choir/chorus music back in Ancient Greece was an experience meant for the performer; only through time did chorus music become "for the listener". With that, I like to listen from the singer's perspective to enjoy Bach more deeply.

Then today I located my Decca recordings 15 CDs of Leopold Stowkowki. Glorious recordings of pristine audio. I will treat these like my Bach collection: stretch the listening out over the course of the year, while other genres rock, jazz, metal continue as well.


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 8, 2021)

Have to turn the volume up when I listen to this!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 8, 2021)

The aria 'Mariette's Lied' from the opera 'die Tote Stadt' by Erich Korngold. I played the opera a few years ago with my orchestra and greatly enjoyed every minute of it. This week I spoke about it with a colleague and when I came home I immediately searched for this aria on YouTube, which is one of the highlights of the opera IMO. This is not a recording of our performance, unfortunately there is no recording of that, but this one is a great performance. The aria I mean starts at around 1 minute in the video. Put the lights down and let the music touch your emotions. Enjoy!


----------



## Technostica (Sep 8, 2021)

Loving this album.


----------



## Ray Cole (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks to a one-word comment ("Killer!") posted by Tigran Hamasyan (!!!), today I discovered Nate Wood's "fOUR" project. As Wood describes it, "fOUR is a project by Nate Wood recorded live in 1 pass with no overdubs, click track or pre-recorded backing tracks."

The level of multitasking is...well, check it out for yourself. I'm impressed. And both the music and the playing are solid, too.




EDIT: I must be getting old. I just realized that the Hamasyan shout-out on Nate Wood's post wasn't random. Nate Wood was Hamasyan's drummer on Red Hail, his great heavy metal/jazz fusion album.


----------



## bill5 (Sep 10, 2021)

Flashing back to some oldie non-hit rock stuff lately.....from America to Yes to all in between


----------



## EdwardG (Sep 12, 2021)

This is smooth...​​
"L'Estranges in the Night" perform "How do you keep the music playing?" by Michel Legrand​


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 12, 2021)

I was looking for some info on Genelec monitors and came across a test where this music was being played through the monitors. Luckily the artist/track info was listed and I found it on Spotify. A really interesting listen.



I then did a bit of digging and found that the pianist, a Frenchman called Francois Raulin, also had this on Youtube



The name of the album, Tristano, I'm assuming is a reference to Lennie Tristano who played with Charlie Parker and Dizzy Gillespie. He taught Bill Evans for a while.

Anyway, my point is that the music is really great and the connections are interesting too!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 12, 2021)

After a long time *Arcade Fire* again.
Intervention is still my favorite track of this band and still uniquely good.

The sound of the organ, the children's choir, the strings, the simplicity and effectiveness of the harmonies. This inspires me again and again.

Album


Organ only (original)


Studio


Choir


----------



## Dan K (Sep 14, 2021)

Glenn Gould - JS Bach


----------



## Heizenhaus (Sep 15, 2021)

I was checking out that new Metallica tribute album, which was, sadly, rubbish. The only good thing on it was St. Vincent's cover of Sad But True.


----------



## PeterN (Sep 16, 2021)

Nicki Minaj of course.


----------



## KEM (Sep 16, 2021)

Bring Me The Horizon once again showing us they’re the best thing in music right now


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 16, 2021)

KEM said:


> Bring Me The Horizon once again showing us they’re the best thing in music right now



That first Post Human ep blew me away.


----------



## KEM (Sep 16, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> That first Post Human ep blew me away.



Every song on it is an absolute banger!! Seriously, not a single skip track


----------



## NekujaK (Sep 20, 2021)

One of the greats!


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 26, 2021)

This is an incredible performance of an incredible song (A day in the life by The Beatles)


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 26, 2021)

43 years after release and still sounding fresh. Musicianship and production on this are sublime.


----------



## Ray Cole (Sep 26, 2021)

Aydin Esen - "Multiverse" from his 2006 double-album, _Light Years_. Otherworldly!


----------



## Colin66 (Sep 30, 2021)

Jeff Beck Live At Ronnie Scott's...


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Technostica (Oct 3, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> Jeff Beck Live At Ronnie Scott's...


If you haven't heard them, check out the original versions of tracks 2 and 3, by The Mahavishnu Orchestra and Billy Cobham respectively.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 3, 2021)

Technostica said:


> If you haven't heard them, check out the original versions of tracks 2 and 3, by The Mahavishnu Orchestra and Billy Cobham respectively.


I definitely will, thanks!


----------



## confusedsheep (Oct 3, 2021)

it is sunday. time to listen to some beautiful miniatures from haast hawea... all sounds are made from fieldrecording... no earth shattering brass or percussion, no epochal string arrangements ... but maybe a unique listening experience


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Colin66 (Oct 4, 2021)

Absolutely loving this at the moment, even though it's from 2010.
Paging @doctoremmet 'cos I think you'll like this, if you don't already know it


----------



## Kery Michael (Oct 4, 2021)

confusedsheep said:


> it is sunday. time to listen to some beautiful miniatures from haast hawea... all sounds are made from fieldrecording... no earth shattering brass or percussion, no epochal string arrangements ... but maybe a unique listening experience



Wow! I actually listened to the whole first album. (While reading and trying to understand the Spaces 2 manual) It was a pleasant backdrop. Thanks for sharing. Though I think it ends with 5 minutes+ of just beach noises?!

Kinda makes me want to buy Luftrums Bioscape.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 5, 2021)

@Colin66 Much appreciated. I was completely unaware of it but love this. Good call ❤️


----------



## Vlzmusic (Oct 5, 2021)

Checking out "Dune" and "No Time to Die" soundtracks on Apple music. It's funny them coming out so close together in the end. Loving both BTW.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @Colin66 Much appreciated. I was completely unaware of it but love this. Good call ❤️


A couple of weeks ago I was doing some research on Genelec monitors. I came across a blog where a guy was testing them with a few pieces of music and one of them was track 7. Luckily the writer of the blog post listed the music so I was able to find it on Spotify. So glad I did!


----------



## KEM (Oct 5, 2021)

Absolutely infectious hook, and anything including Mick Gordon is a win, overall very happy with this new Monuments song


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 6, 2021)

Just discovered Jack Wilkins. What a great guitarist this guy is. He mentored Django, so he must be incredible!


----------



## confusedsheep (Oct 6, 2021)

Kery Michael said:


> Wow! I actually listened to the whole first album. (While reading and trying to understand the Spaces 2 manual) It was a pleasant backdrop. Thanks for sharing. Though I think it ends with 5 minutes+ of just beach noises?!
> 
> Kinda makes me want to buy Luftrums Bioscape.


Bioscape is nice but maybe even more fitting would be libraries from atomhub...


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 7, 2021)

This is my absolute favorite showcasing of Hans Zimmer's music. Tremendous orchestra and superb front line musicans delivering stunning arrangements. I keep coming back to this video over and over again...


----------



## c_voltage (Oct 7, 2021)

https://stream2.datacenter.by/1kanal (the first national channel of the Belarusian radio)


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## b_elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


>



When the guitar first enters I thought, this is what Beethoven had in mind on his Grosse Fuge. 
I am a fan of the Grosse Fuge, Fripp and what this ensemble has put together. Fun stuff!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 7, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> When the guitar first enters I thought, this is what Beethoven had in mind on his Grosse Fuge.
> I am a fan of the Grosse Fuge, Fripp and what this ensemble has put together. Fun stuff!


I think Robert would agree this is a wonderful interpretation. 
The Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 is arguably the most important single piece of music ever written.


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 8, 2021)

They're back!!! Tears For Fears have a new album coming out very soon. Here's the one track that has been released. I loved this band as a 15/16/17 year old and beyond!


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> They're back!!! Tears For Fears have a new album coming out very soon.


Janov wept.


----------



## PeterN (Oct 8, 2021)

Love it - stay strong brothers!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2021)

Some *Alpharisc* Electronica. 

Their latest album Night Merchant :


----------



## Ray Cole (Oct 23, 2021)

Checking out the new track from Alfa Mist:


Edited to swap out the audio-only media for the video of the performance.


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 23, 2021)

Respighi: Suite in E Major / Variazioni Sinfoniche / Preludio, corale e fuga​


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 23, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> Checking out the new track from Alfa Mist:
> 
> 
> Edited to swap out the audio-only media for the video of the performance.



wow, I really, really like this!! Really excellent musicians. That guitarist could've been John McLaughlin or someone similar, such a great sound. Thanks for posting this, happy to have a new playlist on Spotify


----------



## Ray Cole (Oct 23, 2021)

Colin66 said:


> wow, I really, really like this!! Really excellent musicians. That guitarist could've been John McLaughlin or someone similar, such a great sound. Thanks for posting this, happy to have a new playlist on Spotify


Yeah, it's part of a 2-track EP he's planning to release next month. Now I'm looking forward to hearing the other track. Alfa Mist's first album, _Antiphon_, is also fun, with a cool vibe:


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 24, 2021)

Ray Cole said:


> Yeah, it's part of a 2-track EP he's planning to release next month. Now I'm looking forward to hearing the other track. Alfa Mist's first album, _Antiphon_, is also fun, with a cool vibe:



Yeah I've been listening to all his stuff on Spotify


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## NekujaK (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Colin66 (Oct 26, 2021)

If this doesn't make you tap your feet/nod your head then there is no hope for you!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 27, 2021)

Great Chill music


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## FlyingAndi (Oct 31, 2021)

Obligatory listen on halloween:


----------



## Pier (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## dcoscina (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 31, 2021)

Steven Price's latest 60's influenced score, very interesting.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 2, 2021)

Just released by Music Box records- newly remastered and expanded. F******* brilliant. Yes, it warranted the expletive.


----------



## KEM (Nov 4, 2021)

Travis Scott and Slipknot just put out some new music an hour ago, great stuff and I’ll be listening to these a lot for sure


----------



## Ray Cole (Nov 5, 2021)

New track from Anomalie:


----------



## Tice (Nov 5, 2021)

This remains a super inventive score!


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 7, 2021)

6.5 hour eclectic mix of krautrock, early UK jungle, neo-classical Darmstadt woodwind pieces, movie soundtracks and loads of 1970-1980s era Japanese stuff. Early 80s electro hiphop. And synths.

Enjoy.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## NekujaK (Nov 7, 2021)

Destroys me every time I listen...


----------



## Vik (Nov 7, 2021)

Just came across this. In the same time span some of us use to check out DAWs, string/violin libraries, which computers to use them with, system requirements and compatibility issues, others decide to learn an instrument instead. This one was 11 years old when this was recorded...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Zedcars (Nov 8, 2021)

Always loved this track by Björk


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 10, 2021)

This is dangerous... once a Tom Waits song pops up on my playlist, it's likely to turn into an all Tom Waits evening... which is just how I like it


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## devonmyles (Nov 11, 2021)

Just heard this album for the first time in years. Dave Grusin - 'Discovered again'. It's from 1976.
A great band as well: Ron Carter, Harvey Mason, Lee Ritenour and Larry Bunker on vibes and percussion.


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 11, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Destroys me every time I listen...



Floors me as well...
The brilliant Vince Mendoza at his best...Plus stunning performances from all involved.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 11, 2021)

Pedrito's poignant tribute to his musical colleague Lyle Mays:




(It's okay, I just have a little something in my eye. . .)


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Nov 11, 2021)

Tice said:


> This remains a super inventive score!




Listening to it as I’m typing this, Rainy Night In Tallinn is the greatest piece of music ever written


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 12, 2021)

Perfect release for a Friday night at the end of a long exhausting week...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Vik (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ratherbirds (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ryans (Nov 13, 2021)

"Naptown Blues" is the correct title of the first track.

This is my favourite Oscar Peterson album.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## MarcusD (Nov 14, 2021)

Jamming along to

.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Ray Cole (Nov 16, 2021)

A whole set of videos of performances by pianist and composer Andreas Foivos Apostolou just went up on YouTube yesterday. I'd never heard of Apostolou before, but based on these videos, he is a man of exquisite musical taste as he's performing an extremely eclectic mix of music by some of my favorite composers, including Tigran Hamasyan, Leo Ornstein, Carl Vine, and Hiromi Uehara.

I haven't checked out Apostolou's own music yet, though there are some examples on YouTube as well. Currently, as I type this, I'm listening to his performance of a commissioned piece, George N. Gianopoulos's Sonata for Piano, op. 46.



This is the first time I've heard of or heard any music by Gianopoulos but so far, it is wonderful--it seems to be exploring similar sonic territory to Carl Vine's 1990 piano sonata, which is great from my perspective since the Vine sonata is without a doubt my favorite piano sonata of all time. The original recording of it by its dedicatee, Michael Kieran Harvey, is still unmatched, but Apostolou gives the challenging piece a serviceable performance.

Ah, the Gianopoulos sonata just ended. That was so good, I'm playing it again from the beginning. The Vine influence is even more evident on second listening. I'm going to have to seek out more from Gianopoulos.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Ray Cole (Nov 17, 2021)

The Bandcamp page hasn't been updated yet, though this EP is scheduled for release today. But, this track has been released on YouTube, as of about 4 hours ago, to join the other track from Alfa Mist's new EP, _Two for Mistake_, so I'm checking it out there.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 17, 2021)

From poland with love (melancholic trap pop?):




Modern old school rap:


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## grabauf (Nov 19, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


>



Here are two more.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2021)

God I love this one


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2021)

God I love this one - part 2. It even has sax!


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2021)

Just added to BLUsound streaming system Playlist ! 
Cool change of pace ___ from frequently played Yuja Wang Playlist. 
Yuja buoys spirits no matter choice of material. 💞


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2021)

Cool story for you Sos @sostenuto




We were in the studio and we put a pair of headphones on his head so we could speak to him while he was playing. He was playing and we were going ‘nah, this is shit, this is really shit’. But it wasn’t actually shit. No no, it was great, I just really wanted to piss him off”.

As Laurent later wrote in Electrochoc, Phillippe felt uneasy and couldn’t let the music control him. “We did it for about 20 minutes, the poor guy just couldn’t breathe, he was bright red, with a sweaty face, the mouthpiece seemed to be stuck between his lips, while we continued: ‘This is fucking shit, go harder, go harder’… and this is why the track goes nuts.” And this why it got this name. In 2000, it was released as a single and became one of the most famous tracks by the French maestro.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool story for you Sos @sostenuto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Temme !! That is such cool, fun experience ! Good times ... THX for sharing. 🤭


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2021)

Use Tidal Streaming here, and Porsche Majeure - Regenesis now keeping things lively !  🎧


----------



## Ivan M. (Nov 23, 2021)

Listen to this gem:


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 23, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> Listen to this gem:



wonderful song, but really bad soundquality - even the official free mp3-version :-(


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 23, 2021)

Pink Martini - Je Ne Veux Pas Travailler (Sweet French cliché)​


----------



## Ivan M. (Nov 23, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> wonderful song, but really bad soundquality - even the official free mp3-version :-(


Oh, really? What are you listening on, it sounds great to me, though I am used to YT quality (good or bad)


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 23, 2021)

Ivan M. said:


> Oh, really? What are you listening on, it sounds great to me, though I am used to YT quality (good or bad)


Adam A7X and Beyerdynamics DT1990 Pro / DT990 Edition. The voice is kind of okay but the background is muddy and full of artefacts. Sounds like 128kbps or less.

[EDIT] checked the mp3 - its only 128kbps.


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> God I love this one - part 2. It even has sax!



I DJ'd that tons of times back in the day!


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2021)

Ambient Jazz thing


----------



## Ray Cole (Nov 26, 2021)

Hania Rani's album Esja was for me the quintessential pandemic music. I somehow missed that she released a new album last month. Checking it out now and really liking the track, "Demons":


----------



## devonmyles (Nov 27, 2021)

Jackets XL - Yellow Jackets and WDR Big Band.
This is a track from the album. Arranged by Vince Mendoza.


----------



## Jish (Nov 27, 2021)

devonmyles said:


> Jackets XL - Yellow Jackets and WDR Big Band.
> This is a track from the album. Arranged by Vince Mendoza.


I really like that album- the recorded brass parts at times..._whoa_

Am I dreaming this, or was there not a Vince Mendoza cover of 'Greenhouse' from this specific
concert- it was my favorite version of the song, and all I can seem to track down is 'Father Time'


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 2, 2021)

@doctoremmet


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 2, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> @doctoremmet



Very good. Thanks!

My annual 2021 Spotify playlist came in the mail today. Definitely the year of the saxophone, lol!

These were in my top 10:


----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

This song goes so hard


----------



## Brian2112 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Real Mirage (Dec 4, 2021)

I re-listened to this album again yesterday:


One of my favorite works of video game music, very well made(I adore the game too). Composed by Yasunori Mitsuda and Wataru Hokoyama.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Dec 4, 2021)

Brian2112 said:


>




Very excited for their new album, both singles were amazing!!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 4, 2021)

Watched the movie, quite an original score by Jonny Greenwood, and so is the movie.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## NekujaK (Dec 5, 2021)

Perfect for a Sunday afternoon...


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Dec 5, 2021)

The rite of spring. This version is awesome


----------



## Bakhtin (Dec 5, 2021)

Here's a couple of Canadians during COVID:


----------



## Real Mirage (Dec 6, 2021)

mikrokosmiko said:


> The rite of spring. This version is awesome



Yessss!


----------



## Voider (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## NekujaK (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Dec 7, 2021)

NekujaK said:


>




Incredible song, always loved the strings in this and the chorus is just beautiful


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 7, 2021)

😂


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 8, 2021)

Touching short film from the Palace of Arts Budapest:


----------



## KEM (Dec 19, 2021)

Insanely catchy hook, super heavy breakdown, can’t get much better than this!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Dec 21, 2021)

Carol of the Bells - Jess Gillam. For @doctoremmet.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2021)

Maurizio Malagnini's latest score : Coppelia


----------



## Ivan M. (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## CSS_SCC (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## EgM (Dec 27, 2021)

This! All the time, haha 




My kids play the game, I never did


----------



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Dec 29, 2021)

Listening to Magda sing is lovely. Watching her perform is totally mesmerising, goosebump-inducing and life-affirming. FUCK PROZAC!!**** 

So much to love in these performances, from everyone involved:































***: This is not to be taken as medical-advice. Please seek the counsel of a medical professional before summarily ditching your medications.*



----
----


----------



## Crossroads (Dec 29, 2021)

I am right now listening to and being in awe of the beauty of the Ad Astra score by Max Richter:



Watched the movie recently for the first time. Even though the script is a mess at times it's one of the most emotional movies I've seen in a long time. And that music, that gorgeous beautiful music, in all it's powerful simplicity, just... hits me every time I hear it.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Dec 31, 2021)

Hits my nervous system by 200%. Got some "Mentallo & The Fixer"- meets "Synaesthesia"-Vibes in a really modern way. Just perfect for my mood right now! ❤️


----------



## el-bo (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Colin66 (Jan 3, 2022)

Whiter Shade of Pale has been done so many times.....But Stevie and Carlos absolutely smash it out of the park! And the artwork is great too


----------



## Colin66 (Jan 3, 2022)

........Seal & Santana are a good combo too.


----------



## Colin66 (Jan 3, 2022)

A bit of Living Colour


----------



## Consona (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## kro (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 4, 2022)

Elis Regina 1969 in London ... can't get enough of her music.


----------



## KEM (Jan 5, 2022)

Consona said:


>




RIP Alexi!!!


----------



## KEM (Jan 5, 2022)

I admittedly love this remix, it is hyperpop to the max but it is awesome


----------



## el-bo (Jan 5, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> A bit of Living Colour



I'll 'see' your "Love Rears..." and raise you a "Desperate People", Live at CBGB's. This is one of a handful of gigs I'd love to have been at. I defy you to sit still


----------



## Colin66 (Jan 5, 2022)

el-bo said:


> I'll 'see' your "Love Rears..." and raise you a "Desperate People", Live at CBGB's. This is one of a handful of gigs I'd love to have been at. I defy you to sit still



Yeah that gig would have been amazing to be at. I love the energy of this track. It's kinda thrash-y but still has that melody running through it!


----------



## Colin66 (Jan 5, 2022)

el-bo said:


> I'll 'see' your "Love Rears..." and raise you a "Desperate People", Live at CBGB's. This is one of a handful of gigs I'd love to have been at. I defy you to sit still



If you haven't listened to this new Santana album yet give it a listen. Corey is on it!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 5, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> Yeah that gig would have been amazing to be at. I love the energy of this track. It's kinda thrash-y but still has that melody running through it!


Yeah! Always musically solid. They had mixed musical backgrounds, spanning funk, fusion, jazz and a little prog. 

Well worth checking this documentary out, if you haven't already. Pretty much wore through the VHS, back in the 90's


----------



## el-bo (Jan 5, 2022)

Colin66 said:


> If you haven't listened to this new Santana album yet give it a listen. Corey is on it!



Thanks! Will check it out


----------



## Colin66 (Jan 5, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Yeah! Always musically solid. They had mixed musical backgrounds, spanning funk, fusion, jazz and a little prog.
> 
> Well worth checking this documentary out, if you haven't already. Pretty much wore through the VHS, back in the 90's



Thanks, I'll give it a watch


----------



## Ben E (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Jan 6, 2022)

If you aren’t listening to this you’re doing it wrong, simple as that


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Loïc D (Jan 7, 2022)

These days, it’s Belle OST.

I highly recommend this japanese animation movie by Mamoru HOSODA.
Not only are the graphics stunning but it has also one of the best mix I’ve heard for years. And a nice story too.


----------



## Ray Cole (Jan 8, 2022)

My wife and I have now watched the first two episodes of the Disney+ show, _*Welcome to Earth*_. The concept of the show is that we vicariously follow its host, Will Smith, as he embeds with explorers to the edges of the unknown here on planet Earth.

The show is not particularly successful as a documentary in that you're not going to learn a whole lot by watching it. It is successful--surprisingly so--at producing an almost science-fictional sense of wonder at what Will sees and experiences. There is an intensity to the situations the show puts Smith in, and in the spectacular visuals. An example of the former is, in Episode 1, Will Smith joins a scientist and a blind man (!) on a journey into a live volcano (!!!). It has the suspense and holy-sh*t qualities of a thriller, amped up even more because it's ostensibly for real. The hot lava is still blasting out as they repel down the inside surface.

The second episode begins with Smith saying directly to the camera something to the effect of "In reality, I'm frightened of the water." Then the drone footage shows him in the middle of the ocean, surrounded by water as far as the eye can see. 






He proceeds to enter a tiny glass-bubble submersible vehicle that looks like something out of James Cameron's movie, _*The Abyss*_. With two scientists crammed into the bubble with him, they plan to plunge into total darkness as they go so deep underwater that light from the surface can't reach them. 

What really sold Smith's fear and allowed us to feel it was the perfectly-pitched musical underscore by Daniel Pemberton. As soon as the episode ended, I bought the soundtrack. Here's the cut:


----------



## el-bo (Jan 9, 2022)

Ok Bob...You're up!


----------



## KEM (Jan 13, 2022)

New Underøath came out literally 15 minutes ago and it is incredible


----------



## KEM (Jan 13, 2022)

Ok I’m posting another one because I’m listening to the album in order and I just got to this song and the production is absolutely nuts and the hook is super heavy but infectiously catchy


----------



## KEM (Jan 13, 2022)

Ok ok, last one I promise, this album is just so good and I really hope everyone else checks these songs out, they need to be heard!!


----------



## Vik (Jan 17, 2022)

How to cover a hit and totally kill the original atmosphere in it:


----------



## Colin66 (Jan 19, 2022)

Vik said:


> How to cover a hit and totally kill the original atmosphere in it:



I liked your comment, not the track. It's an awful cover for so many reasons, not least because it doesn't have the wonderful backing vocal of Yanick Étienne!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jan 22, 2022)

Loving this new Soundtrack 'Redeeming Love', by *Brian Tyler & Breton Vivian*.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Jan 23, 2022)

The whole Roots Revival channel is worth having a look at.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Jan 24, 2022)

This is good music


----------



## KEM (Jan 25, 2022)

I wouldn’t be making music without this record, still the level of quality I strive for


----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## FinGael (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## NekujaK (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Feb 3, 2022)

Song of the year as of right now, this is incredible


----------



## KEM (Feb 4, 2022)

The greatest band of all time redid the theme song for the new Gran Turismo and as expected it’s amazing


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 4, 2022)

This album makes me want to get up and start dancing. And I don't even like dancing.


----------



## KEM (Feb 8, 2022)

Ed Sheeran and Bring Me The Horizon performing together at the BRIT Awards, when BMTH ends up being the biggest band on the planet let it be known that I called it…


----------



## Technostica (Feb 11, 2022)

The Neville Brothers.
If they don’t make you want to dance, may I suggest a visit to your nearest voodoo priest; well they are from New Orleans.


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 12, 2022)

Deep diving into Max Steiner’s 1933 King Kong score. Amazingly ahead of its time, I find it timeless.


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Thor (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Feb 25, 2022)

This hook is stuck in head


----------



## JohnG (Mar 7, 2022)

Have been listening to the soundtrack for a Belgian show, translated into E/nglish as "Thieves of the Wood" but in the original as "De Bende van Jan de Lichte" which means something like, "the gang of Jan de Lichte."

The score is excellent; the show is very dark but no more so than a lot of the stuff streaming these days.

composers are Michelino Bisceglia and Hans Mullens.


----------



## edhamilton (Mar 7, 2022)

el-bo said:


>



I recently circled back to "The Way Up".
50 years from now this Lyle Mays masterpiece will be recognized as the high water mark of the 30 years of '75-'05. 



Lyle Mays (LM): By the time Pat and I got together to write the music for _The Way Up_, radio had devolved to the point that even “Are You Going With Me” was being faded out after about two minutes, and that was on those stations that were still even pretending to support jazz. The market was dead to us. Record stores were going out of business and even the jazz radio stations weren't allowed to play even our shortest cuts. Pat and I had no reason to take the "market" into account so we went old school. Not old school, as in traditional jazz, but much older school as in Classical Symphony. Well, that's where I went. I shouldn't speak for Pat, although he gave me no push-back. 

I think _The Way Up_ is much more easily analyzed in classical terms than modern terms. The obvious media problem here is where to find a modern music critic that is conversant in classical symphonic harmonic or motivic devices? The problem grows larger when one considers this. Say a critic emerged who both understood jazz throughout the latter half of the 20th century as well as he or she understood the development of the symphony throughout the 19th century. Where would such words be published? And where were the readers of such words? The audience for this was maybe me and my few penpals in Germany. I gave the world _The Way Up_, not because they were asking for it, but because they seemed to be asking for the opposite and that pissed me off. 

Ringtone sales surpassed record single sales in the month before Pat and I wrote_ The Way Up_. That was a historical marker for me and signaled the decline of the attention span throughout humanity. That saddened me. My response was to design the densest and most classically conceived of all of our output. I wrote massive guitar parts for Pat and he rose to the occasion and created a guitar orchestra that puts _The Way Up_ outside the purview of the symphony in sound or style while remaining fully within it in harmony, counterpoint and form.

_The Way Up_ is a personal triumph for me, but it was released into a world that couldn't have cared less. I am so happy we did it and that we had the horses to pull it off. We never could have done it without players as savvy as Steve Rodby and Antonio Sanchez and the whole project would have never even got off the ground if Pat wasn't so naturally on the right side of history. 

I feel that in the end, _The Way Up_ is a jazz symphony and will be thought about like that long after I’m dead, I won’t live to read it, but I know what I have done and it is really good.


----------



## KEM (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## D Halgren (Mar 14, 2022)

This one is for you @doctoremmet


----------



## Technostica (Mar 14, 2022)

Floating Points - Promises.
As first heard in this very thread.
Thanks whoever shared that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 15, 2022)

D Halgren said:


> This one is for you @doctoremmet



Fantastic, such musicality! Many thanks


----------



## grabauf (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Brian2112 (Mar 15, 2022)

> Alex Lifeson’s new Band. The subtle sus4 on the tonic of the chorus proves it is actually The God Lerxt Himself.




https://www.al.com/resizer/4-gjaib1...m/advancelocal/SU74RKPBAZGMPMCMPPQGTGU5BE.jpg


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Mar 16, 2022)

For me one of the most interesting rock musicians of the last 20 years is Josh Homme. I just found this amazing compilation of unplugged/acoustic and not acoustic stripped down versions of various Queens of the Stone Age songs.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 17, 2022)

Wow! 🎶❤️🎶


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## muddyblue (Mar 17, 2022)

Ghost - Impera


----------



## Uncle Peter (Mar 18, 2022)

Just stumbled across this - really good. No idea who the artist is..
Bertysolo - Getting or actin up - mk2 it seems to be 'no licence' youtube music


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Mar 19, 2022)

Very cool synthy vibe soundtrack for the series WeCrashed by composer *Christopher Nicholas Bangs

*


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## confusedsheep (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## dcoscina (Mar 21, 2022)

This


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Mar 23, 2022)

Enjoying this soundtrack :


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## kilgurt (Mar 30, 2022)

- absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 7, 2022)

Cocteau Twins’ Elizabeth Fraser’s First New Music In 13 Years


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Cocteau Twins’ Elizabeth Fraser’s First New Music In 13 Years



Liz!! Her voice and musicality have been an integral part of my life for so long. CT, Massive Attack, her solo albums. Gorgeous. (Fave CT / Fraser song of mine = Eperdu). ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Cocteau Twins’ Elizabeth Fraser’s First New Music In 13 Years



This is brilliant


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 7, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> This is brilliant





doctoremmet said:


> Liz!! Her voice and musicality have been an integral part of my life for so long. CT, Massive Attack, her solo albums. Gorgeous. (Fave CT / Fraser song of mine = Eperdu). ❤️


I concur!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 7, 2022)

Current vibe


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m not a Drake fan by any means but this song is such a vibe and the hook is INFECTIOUS, I always binge this song


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 7, 2022)

@KEM I much prefer this Drake...


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Apr 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> @KEM I much prefer this Drake...




Where’s the autotune?!


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 7, 2022)

KEM said:


> Where’s the autotune?!


No Stutter Edit either!


----------



## KEM (Apr 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> No Stutter Edit either!



Blasphemy!!


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Apr 13, 2022)

A new Motionless In White song just came out, really good hook on this one


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 15, 2022)

Today is Good Friday...


----------



## Technostica (Apr 17, 2022)

Terry Riley:


----------



## KEM (Apr 20, 2022)

Architects just dropped a new song, it’s so good


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2022)

Still the best!


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2022)

3DC said:


> Yes but this version is even better IMHO.


You're joking, right?


----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Apr 22, 2022)

3DC said:


> Yes.


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## creativeforge (Apr 24, 2022)

Love in Wartime... written by Ian Gilchrist. Lucas Hank, violin, from the Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 27, 2022)

The Madhatter


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 27, 2022)

40 Acres (live)


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> 40 Acres (live)



Another banger Kenny. This is powerful stuff for sure


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m obsessed with Arturo O’Farril he’s brilliantly talented! I hear him as someone on a similar path that Mingus and Ellington travelled but in his own way.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 27, 2022)

@doctoremmet 

Speaking of Ellington have you heard this piece from Bobby Sanabria? check this out.


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


>



Barbieri. One of my heroes. Nice pick!


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Barbieri. One of my heroes. Nice pick!


Going through my (modest) cd collection and playing albums I haven't played in ages. Partly it's a culling exercise.

Now playing Immune's 1/f. Great album and one of the most hideous album covers in my collection. If not the most hideous.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2022)

I looks like one of those vapourwave covers. All it really needs is a messy bitmap of Clippy.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Apr 27, 2022)

Bach


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2022)

Troels Folmann said:


> Bach


Arguably, one of the best picks one can make. I was just playing a bit of Well Tempered Clavier with Terz Guitar this afternoon. I guess you channeled me hehe


----------



## RSK (Apr 27, 2022)

Lately I've been listening to composers' first and last symphonies, in an attempt to understand how they developed over the years. The symphony of their lives, through all the movements as it were.

Also, wanting to understand how they approached the development phase of the sonata form....


----------



## el-bo (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (Apr 29, 2022)

Copeland in *BEAST MODE!!* Drives like a bastard, but still manages the daintiest, intricate-iest of hat-work.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 29, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Copeland in *BEAST MODE!!* Drives like a bastard, but still manages the daintiest, intricate-iest of hat-work.


Thanks for the reminder to dust off my _Animal Logic_ CD


----------



## el-bo (Apr 29, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Thanks for the reminder to dust off my _Animal Logic_ CD


Whoah! Stewart Copeland and Stanley Clarke! Sounds like a match made in Heaven 

Thanks for that


----------



## el-bo (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## ratherbirds (Apr 30, 2022)

to get high 2.33 min


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 30, 2022)

Bliss: Checkmate, Adam Zero, Meditations on a Theme of John Blow​


----------



## Michel Simons (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## VTX Rudy (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## el-bo (May 2, 2022)

_Fat Charlie the Archangel
Sloped into the room
He said, “I have no opinion about this
And I have no opinion about that”
Sad as a lonely little wrinkled balloon
He said, “Well I don’t claim to be happy about this, boys
And I don’t seem to be happy about that”

I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of your love
I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of your love
I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of your love
I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of this crazy love.

She says she knows about jokes
This time the joke is on me
Well, I have no opinion about that
And I have no opinion about me

Somebody could walk into this room
And say, “Your life is on fire
It’s all over the evening news
All about the fire in your life
On the evening news”

I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of your love
I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of your love

Fat Charlie the Archangel
Files for divorce
He says, “Well this will eat up a year of my life
And then there’s all that weight to be lost”
She says the joke is on me
I say the joke is on her
I said I have no opinion about that
Well, we’ll just have to wait and confer

I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of your love
I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of your love

I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of your love
I don’t want no part of this crazy love
I don’t want no part of this crazy love_


----------



## Rabs (May 2, 2022)

A lot of lofi hip-hop, chillhop and shoegaze currently. Mac DeMarco is usually mixed in there.


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2022)

Loving the vibe of this soundtrack


----------



## IdealSequenceG (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Studio E (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (May 5, 2022)




----------



## CT (May 8, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (May 9, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (May 11, 2022)




----------



## chongy (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Technostica (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Double Helix (May 12, 2022)

Two covers/no VSTs were used:


----------



## Michel Simons (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Rocaille (May 13, 2022)




----------



## NekujaK (May 16, 2022)




----------



## creativeforge (May 17, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (May 19, 2022)




----------



## TomislavEP (May 19, 2022)

Currently, I'm listening to my Mike Oldfield collection again, starting from the "Tubular Bells" onwards. Always loved his music although there were big oscillations in his work over the years. However, much like with Vangelis, though I favor his earlier albums, over time I've learned to appreciate the later ones as well. Perhaps the best example of this is IMO a fantastic sequel to "Ommadawn" called "Return to Ommadawn", recorded more than forty years after the original. "Music of the Spheres" is also an interesting outing into the orchestral world while still including nearly all the traits of Oldfield's typical sound. Generally, I'm not that keen on Oldfield's vocal-instrumental repertoire, but there are plenty of gems here as well.


----------



## Colin66 (May 19, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Currently, I'm listening to my Mike Oldfield collection again, starting from the "Tubular Bells" onwards. Always loved his music although there were big oscillations in his work over the years. However, much like with Vangelis, though I favor his earlier albums, over time I've learned to appreciate the later ones as well. Perhaps the best example of this is IMO a fantastic sequel to "Ommadawn" called "Return to Ommadawn", recorded more than forty years after the original. "Music of the Spheres" is also an interesting outing into the orchestral world while still including nearly all the traits of Oldfield's typical sound. Generally, I'm not that keen on Oldfield's vocal-instrumental repertoire, but there are plenty of gems here as well.


For one man he's put out an awful lot of music! Most of it is very enjoyable, I agree. It's so very hard to choose between his albums. The original TB's was great, Ommadawn, The Songs of Distant Earth is great. Amarok, Heaven's Open.....tons of wonderful music. If I had to choose a favourite it would be Crises, by a whisker. It has my fave guitar solo of all time on Moonlight Shadow.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 19, 2022)




----------



## tressie5 (May 19, 2022)

Right now it's the Blade Runner Soundtrack.


----------



## Studio E (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Mike Fox (May 19, 2022)

Studio E said:


>



My wife showed me these guys the other day (she has great taste in music, and is way more knowledgeable about current bands than myself), and I instantly liked their vibe. Great stuff!


----------



## NekujaK (May 20, 2022)

Loved this CD when it came out...


----------



## kilgurt (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Karmand (May 20, 2022)

Patrick Doyle - Death On The Nile Soundtrack


----------



## Michel Simons (May 20, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 22, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (May 23, 2022)

Where Did I Go Wrong?


I've always been a fan of The Teardrop Explodes and Julian Cope...I give you ....... Julian Can't Cope!




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## TomislavEP (May 24, 2022)

Recently, I've been through my Vangelis, Kitaro, and Oldfield collection again, as I do at regular intervals. I have currently switched to Jean-Michel Jarre. I like his music since my childhood and was familiar with it "by sound", before even knowing the man himself. I remember various science education tv shows for school kids from the late 80's here in Croatia (then still Yugoslavia) that featured excerpts from "Oxygene" and "Equinoxe". Seeing a geeky professor playing with a chemistry set in those was IMO a perfect backdrop for early JMJ works. 

Much like with my abovementioned favorites whose work I have eagerly followed since its beginnings, I'm also trying to keep an open mind regarding JMJ's later albums. However, I must say that his releases after the symbolic-named "Metamorphosis" have moved way too much from his recognizable roots. However, there are some interesting gems here as well. My personal favorite from this period is possibly one of the "least JMJ-sounding" works: "Geometry of Love".


----------



## Michel Simons (May 25, 2022)




----------



## muddyblue (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (May 26, 2022)




----------



## LA68 (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 26, 2022)

As Andrew Fletcher is gone (next to Alan White from YES & Ray Liotta) - R.I.P. 😔


----------



## Michel Simons (May 26, 2022)

Sunny Schramm said:


> As Andrew Fletcher is gone (next to Alan White from YES & Ray Liotta) - R.I.P. 😔



That's very sad news. I read about Alan White yesterday.


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 27, 2022)

Just dusted off Delectus box and was browsing the booklet. Earlier today I was listening to The Friends of Mr. Cairo. I listened a lot to this album early on, beginning when I first heard it premiered on the radio late one Summer. I was really struck how well the sounds worked in their own context and how brilliantly and beautifully it was orchestrated even though it was mostly done on the spur of the moment. Actually just put on Opera Sauvage... love that electric piano.


----------



## kgdrum (May 27, 2022)

Wow!


----------



## jazzman7 (May 27, 2022)

The killer track by Yes in memory of Alan White. Let's see AI come up with something like This!


----------



## tressie5 (May 27, 2022)

Rush - A Show Of Hands [Special ed.]


----------



## kgdrum (May 27, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> The killer track by Yes in memory of Alan White. Let's see AI come up with something like This!



Yeah Alan White was a GREAT DRUMMER! RIP
I got a chance to see him perform with Yes for the Topographic Oceans tour(1974?) 
What a phenomenal show!


----------



## BVMusic (May 28, 2022)




----------



## jazzman7 (May 28, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Yeah Alan White was a GREAT DRUMMER! RIP
> I got a chance to see him perform with Yes for the Topographic Oceans tour(1974?)
> What a phenomenal show!


Amen.

I saw Yes in
76 Relayer
77 Going for the One
78 Tormato
79 I don't know how I could have missed Drama with Downes and Trevor Horn
Then nothing until Union in 89/90. 2X! Killer to see them all together
Early 2000's a cpl times

I can still replay in my mind Alan and Bill working together. It looked like they were having a blast. Can you tell I liked Yes? haha


----------



## Trif (May 28, 2022)

Listening to every recording ever made of the Tam Lin reel, only taking the occasional break to play it myself with Spitfire's cimbalom.


----------



## tressie5 (May 29, 2022)

Yes - Tourmato (Live 1978)


----------



## Michel Simons (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Wes Antczak (May 29, 2022)

Despite the many excellent suggestions here (including music with Alan White), continuing on with the Vangelis theme. I've been listening to El Greco today (not the soundtrack to the film but the original album). Once again blown away!

Out of all my favorite bands, Yes is the one that I have seen the most number of times live, probably followed by Rush.

Also many thanks to TomislavEP for the JMJ suggestion re Metamorphosis, which is now on my playlist for this evening!!!


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 29, 2022)

Just finished the evening by watching Journey to Ithaka. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## kgdrum (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Chris Schmidt (May 30, 2022)

For some reason this popped up in my recommended videos.

Holy crap is that first track awesome



Also it's note for note the same as Super Mario at 39:15 in the album LOL


----------



## doctoremmet (May 31, 2022)




----------



## dhmusic (May 31, 2022)

Chris Schmidt said:


> For some reason this popped up in my recommended videos.
> 
> Holy crap is that first track awesome
> 
> ...



wtf YES!


----------



## Technostica (May 31, 2022)

I'm listening to Ambient Japan which is a Spotify playlist. 



doctoremmet said:


>



Or as I want to call it, "Now that's what I call eclectic, volume 78".


----------



## Michel Simons (May 31, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 3, 2022)

Cool score by Goldsmith with lots of ARP2500 and 2600 on it. I think you may appreciate this one as well Tarek @muziksculp


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Double Helix (Jun 4, 2022)

Super virtuosos in Brother Jack McDuff's quartet (actually a "quintet," counting McDuff's left hand as a totally separate entity)
George Benson was probably 20/21 years old at this point, and he already sounds like "George Benson," even playing a Les Paul through a tweed Bassman


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 4, 2022)

The Mighty Crim


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Real Mirage (Jun 8, 2022)

Watched a friend streaming this game a few days ago, now looping its music


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 8, 2022)

A bunch of Alban Berg. Mostly Goldsmith these days. Endlessly inspiring, especially his earlier work.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 8, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> A bunch of Alban Berg. Mostly Goldsmith these days. Endlessly inspiring, especially his earlier work.




Alban Berg is one of my favorite composers! IMO he was brilliant but unfortunately not as well known as his unique talents deserved. I almost think he’s more well known and admired by musicians than the general public.
Did I mention I adore 🥰 Alban Berg?


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 8, 2022)

Prokofiev: Cinderella​


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## dcoscina (Jun 8, 2022)

nolotrippen said:


> Prokofiev: Cinderella​



I’ve seen this ballet three times and it’s been amazing each time


----------



## JohnG (Jun 8, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Did I mention I adore 🥰 Alban Berg?


same. A complete genius. 

I saw a performance maybe 15 years ago of "Wozzeck" and it's burned into the memory banks. A horrifying stew of the murderous, carnal, and brutal.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 8, 2022)

I listened to this 4 times in a row today while working and it continues to enthrall me. The level of musicianship here is utterly incredible.


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 8, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> I listened to this 4 times in a row today while working and it continues to enthrall me. The level of musicianship here is utterly incredible.



Goldsmith's Planet of the Apes score is one of the most daring and effective soundtracks ever. It's unimaginable that a big budget Hollywood picture could receive a score anything like this today. This is a serial score (formally serial). How many big-budget movies have serial scores? Not only that, but it is incredibly effective in the context of the movie, providing propulsive energy to the action sequences as adroitly as it lends quieter moments that "twilight zone" feel. Amazing work, and one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 8, 2022)

JohnG said:


> same. A complete genius.
> 
> I saw a performance maybe 15 years ago of "Wozzeck" and it's burned into the memory banks. A horrifying stew of the murderous, carnal, and brutal.




Yeah and somehow also strangely dark psychedelic.
I also love Lulu,the Chamber Concerto,3 Orchestral Pieces, etc….. all simply astonishing!


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 8, 2022)

Tangerine Dream - Springtime In Nagasaki


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 8, 2022)

Ray Cole said:


> Goldsmith's Planet of the Apes score is one of the most daring and effective soundtracks ever. It's unimaginable that a big budget Hollywood picture could receive a score anything like this today. This is a serial score (formally serial). How many big-budget movies have serial scores? Not only that, but it is incredibly effective in the context of the movie, providing propulsive energy to the action sequences as adroitly as it lends quieter moments that "twilight zone" feel. Amazing work, and one of my all-time favorites.


Indeed. We don't live in times where this kind of exploration can happen- aside from textural stuff that doesn't compete with the movie. I'm just glad there WAS an era where composers could really stretch out and flex their compositional muscles. POTA has it all- tone rows, sound density, and a plethora of 20th century modernist technique. There are nods to Berg, Bartok and Stravinsky but none of them feel like pastiche- they are functional within the world that the film created.


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 8, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Indeed. We don't live in times where this kind of exploration can happen- aside from textural stuff that doesn't compete with the movie. I'm just glad there WAS an era where composers could really stretch out and flex their compositional muscles. POTA has it all- tone rows, sound density, and a plethora of 20th century modernist technique. There are nods to Berg, Bartok and Stravinsky but none of them feel like pastiche- they are functional within the world that the film created.


In the larger moments I hear the influence of Edgar Varese, too, but as you say, it's never pastiche.


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 8, 2022)

Ray Cole said:


> In the larger moments I hear the influence of Edgar Varese, too, but as you say, it's never pastiche.


Yes definitely some Varese. Use of tetrachords too.


----------



## Scottyb (Jun 8, 2022)

Boy do I love this....


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 8, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Yes definitely some Varese. Use of tetrachords too.


John O'Callaghan has written a detailed analysis of Goldsmith's _Planet of the Apes _score in his book _Simians & Serialism_. Second edition is available from the author's website here: http://www.pithikosentertainment.com/simiansandserialism.html


----------



## LearningToCompose:) (Jun 8, 2022)

3DC said:


> Bomfunk MC's - Super Electric



Ah listened a lot to these in the 90's.
Went back and listened to one of their other songs not to long ago.

I still hear:
"I'm rockin for trobin, spinnin and glidin, when milk combine it, 90 90 90"
Even after learning english


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 8, 2022)

Ray Cole said:


> John O'Callaghan has written a detailed analysis of Goldsmith's _Planet of the Apes _score in his book _Simians & Serialism_. Second edition is available from the author's website here: http://www.pithikosentertainment.com/simiansandserialism.html


Own it. Love it. Now we need Tim from Omni Music to release the full study score.


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 8, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Own it. Love it. Now we need Tim from Omni Music to release the full study score.


100%. That, and Close Encounters are at the very top of my wishlist.


----------



## Vik (Jun 10, 2022)

Yann Tiersen


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## foxby (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Brian2112 (Jun 14, 2022)

My Boys from Texas in front of the golden seal of Texas! Texas Jazz/Prog/Hop.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## bestlegalf (Jun 15, 2022)

today I have such a mood


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## creativeforge (Jun 15, 2022)

Tribal people reacting to Johnny Cash cover of Hurt originally written by Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails. All the participants in this video are from Sindh, Pakistan.


----------



## timprebble (Jun 15, 2022)

Bonobo at the Royal Albert Hall has the organist join in…



Anna Lapwood: " I often do middle-of-the-night practice sessions at the Royal Albert Hall, and have grown rather fond of hall staff calling up to the organ with requests. At 1am on Friday 20th, someone called up asking me to play Bach’s Toccata in D minor. It turned out it was Bonobo’s band. 12 hours later they had written me an organ part, and 18 hours later I was helping them close their show to an audience of 5000"


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 15, 2022)

When I'd first heard Bartok's quartets many moons hence, I couldn't get into them because they seemed too angular, disjointed and aggressive, like thrash metal of the classical world. Seems I can handle it now, at least this recording anyway.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 15, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> When I'd first heard Bartok's quartets many moons hence, I couldn't get into them because they seemed too angular, disjointed and aggressive, like thrash metal of the classical world. Seems I can handle it now, at least this recording anyway.





I adore anything from Bela Bartok and especially love the quartets! I haven’t heard the version you’re referring to before,my reference point of this magnificent work is performed by the Emerson Quartet.







I ❤️ Bartok


----------



## b_elliott (Jun 16, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I ❤️ Bartok


As did Chick Corea who paid heed to Bartok via this RTF master work:



Cheers, Bill


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 17, 2022)

"Goede Hoop Marimba perform Vivaldi at Education Africa's International Marimba and Steelpan Festival."
▼


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jun 19, 2022)

Joseph Trapanese : Spiderhead


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Jun 20, 2022)

Lately I've been enjoying dreamwave / retrowave a lot, especially The Midnight and FM-84. This has been my go to playlist:

Retrowave / Dreamwave playlist on Spotify


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm a big fan of Violinist *Daniel Hope*.

Listening to this great performance of him playing _La Vie in Rose_ :




And .. _Nino Rota's : The Godfather Waltz

_


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 21, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


>



Curious how the album will sound. It's out this Friday I believe?


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 24, 2022)

New from Ozzy, with Jeff Beck, who's 78 today.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 25, 2022)

Jazz fans......I just listened to the fabilous Eliane Elias playing one of the great jazz standards, 'My Foolish Heart' and thought I'd post it for those who don't know this version.
This girl's playing is tasteful, full of heartfelt musical soul and swings so beautifully. Halfway through, the trio go into double time and the feel is to die for....


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 25, 2022)

Been a while since I listened to this intense piece by Beat Furrer, but hearing it again now it strikes me that it has a kind of Goldsmithian action-cue aspect to it in places.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## b_elliott (Jun 26, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


>



Pallas is new to me. Thanks for the link! This particular track has a John Wetton, Asia vibe to my ears. 

I've since heard two earlier Pallas LPs: their singer was more like Peter Gabriel (early Genesis vibe with the band).  _Atlantis Suite_ (1986) impresses me (including their recent _Edge of Time (_2019) LP); these guys can compose IMHO:


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 26, 2022)

b_elliott said:


> Pallas is new to me. Thanks for the link! This particular track has a John Wetton, Asia vibe to my ears.
> 
> I've since heard two earlier Pallas LPs: their singer was more like Peter Gabriel (early Genesis vibe with the band). _Atlantis Suite_ (1986) impresses me (including their recent _Edge of Time (_2019) LP); these guys can compose IMHO:



To be honest, I got rid of some of their albums. Beat The Drum is just one of two that I still have and like. It was a kind of comeback album for them after they had numerous setbacks. The other one I still have is The Cross And The Crucible. That's the one I like the most of all their albums (at least of the ones that I have heard).


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 26, 2022)

Been enjoying this new-to-me no-strings symphony by James Barnes this weekend:


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

No Strings ?


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 26, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> No Strings ?


Yeah, it’s written for concert band so there are no parts for string sections. But the band is pretty large so I don’t really miss the strings and I like the emphasis on brass and woodwinds that the missing string sections afford.

You could always follow it with a strings-only piece to restore balance 😀


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 26, 2022)

Ray Cole said:


> Yeah, it’s written for concert band so there are no parts for string sections. But the band is pretty large so I don’t really miss the strings and I like the emphasis on brass and woodwinds that the missing string sections afford.
> 
> You could always follow it with a strings-only piece to restore balance 😀


I was just teasing


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I was just teasing


No worries. I knew that was a possibility but I just couldn't quite tell.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 27, 2022)

Ray Cole said:


> Yeah, it’s written for concert band so there are no parts for string sections. But the band is pretty large so I don’t really miss the strings and I like the emphasis on brass and woodwinds that the missing string sections afford.
> 
> You could always follow it with a strings-only piece to restore balance 😀


Love it!
Reminds me of _Brazen Brass_: my parents had several albums (yes, I'm a geezer--check the dates on the Brazen Brass discography) that got lots of spins, along with a pretty formidable Big Band collection, in the days of my youth. . .
Wonder if any others were exposed to this (I mean, other than @Ray Cole)


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 27, 2022)

I always enjoy listening to *Shpongle*'s music. 

Here is one of his latest releases


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 28, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Curious how the album will sound. It's out this Friday I believe?


----------



## woodslanding (Jun 30, 2022)

How is this album not totally famous here? Well, I didn't find it here, so I'm posting it. Can't stop listening.


----------



## tressie5 (Jul 1, 2022)

A calm little something something to soothe my perpetually frazzled nerves.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Jul 1, 2022)

This is an interesting piece of music from FZ.








Here’s another video,Frank explains the song construction and you can see the band’s performance.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 4, 2022)

This is an unexpected find! I was at this show in ……1975

The recording & mix is awful but the energy and the assembled talent is off the charts,the creativity!


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## IdealSequenceG (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Technostica (Jul 23, 2022)

Ethereal Voices - a Spotify Playlist.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Ethereal Voices - a Spotify Playlist


It must contain a lot of Elizabeth Fraser songs then eh?


----------



## Technostica (Jul 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It must contain a lot of Elizabeth Fraser songs then eh?


None so far and I'm on track 32.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Brian2112 (Jul 23, 2022)

More Prog Hop from my boys from Texas! Polyphia.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 23, 2022)

First heard this in high school over the student radio broadcast in the cafeteria...

"The Mexican" by Babe Ruth From album "First Base" (1972) Written by Alan Shacklock.
(Interpolates ”Per Qualche Dollaro in Piu” (”For a Few Dollars More”), music by Ennio Morricone).


----------



## lp59burst (Jul 23, 2022)

Well, I've been a guitarist for over 40 years and I'm primarily into Blues / Rock. These three are all regulars on my playlist...

*Mississippi - Larkin Poe*



*Blues for the Modern Daze - Walter Trout*



*Machine Gun - Hendrix BoG* (_in my opinion one of the best live guitar performances of all time_)


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 24, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> First heard this in high school over the student radio broadcast in the cafeteria...
> 
> "The Mexican" by Babe Ruth From album "First Base" (1972) Written by Alan Shacklock.
> (Interpolates ”Per Qualche Dollaro in Piu” (”For a Few Dollars More”), music by Ennio Morricone).



Wow. Been a long time. Knew Jenny very well.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jul 24, 2022)

NekujaK said:


>



I remember working with one of Cope's guitarists in the studio when he moved to Sire Records in the early eighties. Yeah all good fun.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## NekujaK (Jul 24, 2022)

Man, I forgot how much I love this band - so glad they popped up on my random shuffle. Their first 3 albums were some of the best written, arranged, and produced records of the 90s. And the rest of their albums aren't far behind.

I think it's going to be a night of nothing but Garbage!


----------



## Vik (Jul 25, 2022)

A very touching appearance by Joni Mitchell. Newport Folk Festival, yesterday.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jul 25, 2022)

Also at Newport... Rhiannon Giddens singing a breathtaking rendition of Paul Simon's "American Tune." With Paul Simon!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Double Helix (Jul 27, 2022)

Charlie Christian's "Swing to Bop"


----------



## Michel Simons (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## 76111 (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## dunamisstudio (Jul 27, 2022)

Metal


----------



## cuttime (Jul 27, 2022)

This makes me break out in sweats.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## IdealSequenceG (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## WhiteNoiz (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## NekujaK (Aug 8, 2022)

Can we all remember where we were when we first saw this? An internet classic that spawned a gazillion imitators and eventually, the TikTok generation. But the original still reigns supreme...


----------



## KEM (Aug 12, 2022)

I love this band so much… super complex AND super heavy, you can’t ask for much more than that!!


----------



## Pier (Aug 12, 2022)

KEM said:


> I love this band so much… super complex AND super heavy, you can’t ask for much more than that!!



I love everything about this. The production, the mood, the visuals... but I just can't stand those metal voices.

I know it's part of the genre... but goddammit.


----------



## KEM (Aug 12, 2022)

Pier said:


> I love everything about this. The production, the mood, the visuals... but I just can't stand those metal voices.
> 
> I know it's part of the genre... but goddammit.



Luckily they always release an instrumental version of their albums!! This is just a single but once the album drops I’m sure we’ll get the instrumental version, their last album was absolutely insane and judging from this single alone it’s sounding like the new one will be even crazier (and they’re using 8 strings now…)


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 12, 2022)

This

And this. Terrific companions


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 12, 2022)

Not one to miss! 

Quality time with a master: Ludwig working out his 5th. 



It's how I spend me time.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 14, 2022)

Back a few years ago when I took some guitar lessons to brush up on my playing, my teacher said about this song, "This is the best song of the 80s!"

When I corrected him and told him it was actually released in the 90s, he replied: "It's still the best song of the 80s!" 



And not that anyone asked, but IMHO The Cure did in fact give us the best song of the 80s:


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Aug 18, 2022)

Another banger from Oceans Ate Alaska just dropped, these guys are just on another level


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2022)

I love this song


----------



## Technostica (Aug 19, 2022)

I listened to some of Lulu a few days ago and survived!
I recommend starting with the last track which is very long and the strings are moving.
This being Lou Reed and Metallica.


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I love this song



Infectious, spirit-lifting
I like this production


----------



## Michel Simons (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Aug 21, 2022)

Iconic Composer Danny Elfman Reveals What It Was Like Working With Trent Reznor, Explains Why He Wanted to Make a Rock Album


'I'm constantly surprised that anybody is ever into anything I do'.




www.ultimate-guitar.com


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 21, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Iconic Composer Danny Elfman Reveals What It Was Like Working With Trent Reznor, Explains Why He Wanted to Make a Rock Album
> 
> 
> 'I'm constantly surprised that anybody is ever into anything I do'.
> ...




In a past life I produced multimedia events in Hollywood and Oingo Boingo minus Danny played Stravinsky's "A Soldier's Tale" at one of these shows.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 26, 2022)

RIP


----------



## KEM (Sep 1, 2022)

@Pier full album just came out and so far this one is my favorite aside from that track New Dawn I posted before, pretty sure this breakdown is like 10bpm


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Sep 4, 2022)

Are there any Charlie Palmieri fans here? 
He was an amazing bandleader,pianist and organist. Besides being a great pianist he was an early adopter of the organ and electronic keyboards which was unusual in the Latin World in the 60’s going into the 70’s. I can imagine if Charlie lived longer he would have been a monster with synths and samples,lol 



This is a killer performance with his band and younger brother Eddie Palmieri utilizing two pianists with his band.



These are great examples of his unique approach as an organist playing Salsa.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Sep 6, 2022)

One of those songs I just randomly get the urge to listen to on repeat over and over and over again, soooooo good


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 8, 2022)

Loving the South African Music, and Rhythms in this Soundtrack :


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 10, 2022)

@ Martinikerk, in my hometown, listening to the gorgeous Arp Schnitger. Its oldest stops date back to 1450.






View attachment Arp Schnitger.mp3


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Sep 10, 2022)

I just stumbled on an an AMAZING LIVE PERFORMANCE from the Fania All Stars from the 70’s that’s just incredible!
Ceila Cruz,Ray Barreto etc…….


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Sep 19, 2022)

@Pier @doctoremmet @José Herring first “screamo” band I ever heard, had a profound impact on me. Now they’re make experimental metalcore, their new album just came out on Friday and it’s like if Radiohead had screaming and downtuned guitars, I think you guys will love the synth work


----------



## KEM (Sep 20, 2022)

This has a lot of potential to be my favorite song of the year…


----------



## PeterN (Sep 25, 2022)

We Love you Italy


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Lord Daknight (Sep 26, 2022)

The Japanese really know how to use strings huh


----------



## RRBE Sound (Sep 26, 2022)

Hey hey! - What I am listening to at the moment: So I needed some inspiration while writing my Master's this spring. Therefore, I created this colossal playlist ''Film & Game Scores'' - With a vast variety (700+ tracks) of classical/emotional/epic/cinematic-ish music.

Feel free to add it to your own collection! :D


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## shropshirelad (Oct 1, 2022)

I've seen Marillion a couple of times in the last week or so and my love and admiration for them has been well and truly rekindled. Their new album, 'An Hour Before it's Dark' is stunningly good.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## muziksculp (Oct 3, 2022)

Enjoying this soundtrack quite a bit.


----------



## KEM (Oct 4, 2022)

This is some of the craziest stuff I’ve ever heard, Jordan Fish really is a god


----------



## Vik (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Vik (Oct 7, 2022)

...and:





https://tidal.com/browse/track/686718





....and:


----------



## Technostica (Oct 7, 2022)

kgdrum said:


>



Got to hear her in the early 90s as part of a double bill with David Sanborn. 
That was a good night. 
First came across her via the studio recording of You Send Me. 
That's not on Spotify unfortunately but it is on YT. 
In the last third it finds another gear:


----------



## Technostica (Oct 7, 2022)

A favourite sax piece by Art Pepper:


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 7, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Got to hear her in the early 90s as part of a double bill with David Sanborn.
> That was a good night.
> First came across her via the studio recording of You Send Me.
> That's not on Spotify unfortunately but it is on YT.
> In the last third it finds another gear:



Yeah I agree Rachelle is a phenomenal and totally unique vocalist,she’s truly AMAZING!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 7, 2022)

Hiroyuki Sawano, Re:Creators



The Protag of this anime makes the whole thing unwatchable to me.

Pretty great to listen to though.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Brian2112 (Oct 7, 2022)

Texans keep crushing it.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## A3D2 (Oct 8, 2022)

Here is a quiet music playlist I made of some music I'm listening to . Some of my heroes and fellow record label artists. It also includes 2 tracks I made, hope that's okay Enjoy!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 15, 2022)

Saturday Afternoon Rush Hour


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2022)

❤️


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 15, 2022)

I had some wonderful hours with these 3 symphonies lately:

*



*


----------



## Ambrose Luxor (Oct 15, 2022)

WONK -- "Midnight Cruise"


----------



## KEM (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## darcvision (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Vik (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Technostica (Oct 18, 2022)

Came across this earlier today. 
Mclaughlin, Ponty and Hussain.


----------



## Vik (Oct 18, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Came across this earlier today.
> Mclaughlin, Ponty and Hussain.



They're working on a new album and a tour!
This may be my one of my fav. Zakir Hussain/John McLaughlin pieces:


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Technostica (Oct 18, 2022)

Vik said:


> They're working on a new album and a tour!
> This may be my one of my fav. Zakir Hussain/John McLaughlin pieces:


Yes, some great stuff on the album.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2022)

Vik said:


> They're working on a new album and a tour!
> This may be my one of my fav. Zakir Hussain/John McLaughlin pieces:




I’m partial to the Trio with Trilok Gurtu,his multi percussion mastery is simply astounding! At one point in one of the YouTube videos he startles John to the point that McLaughlin starts laughing and simultaneously tears up in his eye because he is so shocked at what Trilok just played! ,lol
One thing that is sometimes missed,when Trilok plays his version of a drum set,he’s actually kneeling or sitting on the ground ,he never uses his right foot(bass drum) what sounds like a kick is him playing the floor Tom with a stick.
His sense of percussive experimentation is totally and completely off the charts.
Zakir Husain who most people including myself consider the best tabla player out there has repeatedly said if Trilok had concentrated on the tabla and not gone down the multi percussion path that he ventured he would be unquestionably the best tabla player on the planet.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2022)

This concert is amazing! It‘s a duet of Joe Zawiinul & Trilok Gurtu and it’s simply astounding!


----------



## Vik (Oct 18, 2022)

Thanks for the YT-links, kgdrum, I'll check them out. I've been to many concerts with these musicians, maybe with the exception of a duo concert with only McLaughlin and his wife (I was only 17 then and wasn't ready to digest this). Hearing Trilok Gurtu and Zakir Hussain together was truly amazing.

McLaughlin is 82 now, but he's probably going to stay strong for several tours.









John McLaughlin & Zakir Hussain Celebrate Shakti 50th Anniversary with Album and World Tour in 2023


Almost a half-century ago, Shakti awakened the world. An unprecedented, transcontinental collaboration, Shakti united eastern and western musicians, and in the process forged the template for what is now called “world music.” Their dynamic musical hybrid immediately enthralled audiences around...




www.gratefulweb.com


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 18, 2022)

Vik said:


> Thanks for the YT-links, kgdrum, I'll check them out. I've been to many concerts with these musicians, maybe with the exception of a duo concert with only McLaughlin and his wife (I was only 17 then and wasn't ready to digest this). Hearing Trilok Gurtu and Zakir Hussain together was truly amazing.
> 
> McLaughlin is 82 now, but he's probably going to stay strong for several tours.
> 
> ...


I saw a concert a couple of years ago with McLaughlin and the 4th Dimension Band doing a Mahavishnu tribute it was OK but nothing like Mahavishnu back in the day. He simply doesn’t have the energy anymore and although I love the 4th Dimension band they couldn’t capture the ferocity of Mahavishnu Orchestra! I probably saw them a dozen + times when I was a much younger lad.
John has aged and mellowed beautifully and his music reflects it,I actually prefer his acoustic 3rd World leaning music now.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## KEM (Oct 26, 2022)

1:31-1:51 is one of the great sections of music ever written


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 26, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


>



Check out the two docs on Nick currently streaming on Mubi.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 27, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Check out the two docs on Nick currently streaming on Mubi.


Not familiar with Mubi. I'll check it out.



Listening to this album from my Numa years box set. Is this the second time that I am going to get rid off this box set?


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Not familiar with Mubi. I'll check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to this album from my Numa years box set. Is this the second time that I am going to get rid off this box set?



Never get rid of one of Gary’s best albums. Berserker is just one of the best PPG demos ever. Love it. Gary’s brutal electro-funk phase is just fun.

Shoutout to the engineer who tracked that bass guitar part haha!


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Never get rid of one of Gary’s best albums. Berserker is just one of the best PPG demos ever. Love it. Gary’s brutal electro-funk phase is just fun.
> 
> Shoutout to the engineer who tracked that bass guitar part haha!



I don't know. That period for me is very hit and miss with Machine+Soul being very much an overall miss. If I can get a decent price for that box set it will probably have to go. Sorry.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 1, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> I don't know. That period for me is very hit and miss with Machine+Soul being very much an overall miss. If I can get a decent price for that box set it will probably have to go. Sorry.


The Fury has the best album sleeve ever 

I know what you’re saying but Gary can’t do anything wrong ever (for me)


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The Fury has the best album sleeve ever
> 
> I know what you’re saying but Gary can’t do anything wrong ever (for me)


Yes, that cover is classic. Actually The Fury was always my favourite of those albums. Although when listening to it last week it made less of an impact. My favourite Gary Numan albums remain Dance, "I, Assassin" and Warriors.

Now playing...


----------



## KEM (Nov 1, 2022)

10 years ago today Mitch Lucker died, I remember it like it just happened… RIP Mitch! Today is a Suicide Silence day


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## NekujaK (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## joeyjoy (Nov 8, 2022)

This is a masterpiece! Did you listen?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 8, 2022)

Kind of...I am actually listening to the extras on the bonus dvd.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 8, 2022)

I've been a fan for about 20 years but only just discovered this album:
Dhafer Youssef - Birds Requiem


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 8, 2022)

Some great Maestro Ludwig Symphonic Music


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 10, 2022)

Fascinating, mesmerizing, profound... love that percussion sound... 
▼


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 13, 2022)

Well, you know "how way leads on to way" -- glad I inadvertently stumbled upon Daniil Trifonov's reading of Schumann's Symphonic Studies: Liszt-ian in scope
(Trifonov, who was apparently born with hammers instead of fingers, is pretty much my go-to these days)


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 13, 2022)

Vivaldi : Concertos For Winds, Brass & Strings​Love it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 13, 2022)

Yesterday I went to see Sungazer play in my hometown. Adam Neely turned out to be a great band leader. It was FUN.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 14, 2022)

This is quite a lineup : Rahsaan,McCoy Tyner ,Stanley Clark and Lenny White!
*yes that’s Chick Correa watching the performance at the end of the clip.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ry.Ja3 (Nov 14, 2022)

I've been listening to "The Tubes". 
Other than their few radio hits, I didn't know anything about them.
I've been spending my time listening to their entire catalog. 
I think they're great.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 16, 2022)

Its like the wonderful band "I am the morning" - organic and classic instruments mixed with ambient and some industrial-hits here and there...


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## timprebble (Nov 26, 2022)

Really enjoying Duvall Timothy's new album (piano + electronics)


----------



## KEM (Nov 26, 2022)

I just really love metal


----------



## scarboroughwa (Nov 27, 2022)

KEM said:


> I just really love metal




Oh, ok. Which country is it allowed in? I'll switch the vpn over.


----------



## KEM (Nov 27, 2022)

scarboroughwa said:


> Oh, ok. Which country is it allowed in? I'll switch the vpn over.



US, that’s strange it isn’t working everywhere


----------



## 3DC (Nov 27, 2022)

Little known gem from Rimsky-Korsakov

Antar


----------



## scarboroughwa (Nov 27, 2022)

KEM said:


> US, that’s strange it isn’t working everywhere


Sony Music Entertainment.


----------



## GtrString (Nov 27, 2022)

I’m particular to blues rock, myself, so at times I delve into a list of YT vids of that. Quite a bit of repitition in the composition, so violently hammered into memory, and the execution hits hard..


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2022)

Amazing hook, amazing vocal production, I could listen to this on repeat all day


----------



## Alexandre (Nov 30, 2022)

KEM said:


> Amazing hook, amazing vocal production, I could listen to this on repeat all day



A bit young for my taste but great nonetheless! Thank you!


----------



## KEM (Nov 30, 2022)

Alexandre said:


> A bit young for my taste but great nonetheless! Thank you!



It’s definitely modern angsty teen music lol but at the end of the day good music is good music, and I don’t think anyone could deny how good that hook is!!


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## submergedtapes (Dec 1, 2022)

Haven't seen the film yet but this is what I've been listening to this week. Colin Stetson's work always blows me away


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## angeruroth (Dec 1, 2022)

Looks like it cannot be watched outside YT, but I'm listening to this for the third time in a row:
Jordi Savall: Lachrimae Caravaggio (Hespèrion XXI)


----------



## maro (Dec 1, 2022)

Very rare footage of Paco playing guitar with his friends. From time to time I return to this recording.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## gandjo (Dec 2, 2022)

Loads of Radiohead after a long gap


----------



## KEM (Dec 6, 2022)

One of the greatest riffs of all time


----------



## Vik (Dec 10, 2022)

Just discovered a band which isn't new at all. Refreshing with bands who occasionally make good pop songs in the Beatles tradition (without copying them).


----------



## Adam Takacs (Dec 10, 2022)

My hometown choir. I'm so proud of them! Their goal is to upload the wonderful choral works of music history time by time, in better and better quality.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 16, 2022)

Not for the faint of heart. One of the best albums I've heard in a long time. Heart-wrenching though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 17, 2022)

Shit this is GOOD


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 19, 2022)

My Soundcloud 2022 most played list contains some great music by @KEM and @Montisquirrel


----------



## KEM (Dec 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> My Soundcloud 2022 most played list contains some great music by @KEM and @Montisquirrel



I’ll take it!! Thank you!!


----------



## Dylanguitar (Dec 19, 2022)

This thread is a gold mine. I've been going through and making playlists of things that resonate....coming across a lot of music unbeknownst to me. I think I'm on like page 13.
This isn't new, but have been a few longtime favorites:


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 19, 2022)

Dylanguitar said:


> This thread is a gold mine. I've been going through and making playlists of things that resonate....coming across a lot of music unbeknownst to me. I think I'm on like page 13.
> This isn't new, but have been a few longtime favorites:



page 13?
That’s going to be quite a playlist! lol


----------



## KEM (Dec 19, 2022)

It’s national emo day today, so here’s what I’m listening to


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Dec 29, 2022)

Sublime, Armenian-infused calm with Hassell-like textures courtesy of Arve Henriksen.


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 10:20 AM)

Off to my local concert hall to hear this genius play Bach and Telemann. Will report back when I develop GAS to buy Miroire later tonight:


----------



## doctoremmet (Saturday at 10:42 AM)

Basso Continuo setup is ready


----------



## heisenberg (Monday at 10:01 PM)

Really good Indian Raga concert recently posted untypically on the Wigmore Hall YouTube channel. If you dig this stuff it starts off at a slow boil and starts to build momentum by around 33 minutes into it. Remarkable musicians here...


----------



## wonshu (Monday at 11:11 PM)

Just stumbled accross this. Wow.


----------



## creativeforge (Tuesday at 6:59 AM)

Jon Anderson really believed in this... Love this album...  Often used to test my monitors/headphones. An anthem of sort, this song...focus on what matters most...


----------



## Michel Simons (Tuesday at 8:13 AM)




----------



## doctoremmet (Tuesday at 8:15 AM)




----------



## dcoscina (Tuesday at 8:17 AM)

And this piece kicks ass:


----------



## Maarten (Tuesday at 10:18 AM)

dcoscina said:


> <snip>
> 
> And this piece kicks ass:



The Holst 'fuga' is incredible! Interesting from beginning to end. 
Didn't knew this piece. Thanks.


----------



## KEM (Yesterday at 10:45 PM)

This is how you make music


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Today at 4:02 AM)




----------



## doctoremmet (Today at 4:06 AM)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


>


The clavinet and Rhodes playing on this album are out of this world. I met Max Middleton once, when he was doing a gig with Mick Taylor in my hometown Groningen. Amazing guy, very friendly.

Anyway, Ned, great pick. This album sounds great and mister Beck’s phrasing is out of this world.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Today at 5:16 AM)

Wow, cool! Thelonius is a wild track! The interplay between the wah and the clavinet is amazing.


----------

